# Hull Clinic : Part 21



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

New home ladies


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Baggy first (I'm such a saddo!!)


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Ooh you just had to be didnt you Poppet   

Vicky- I pm'd you back xx Ooh James, Im like Mins being that (little) bit older than you and re seeing them in 1989 I was 16- such happy carefree days 

Mins- Hope your feeling better now sweetie 

Charlie- its looking good girl 

Caz- Oh how exciting for you not long now xxx

M2M- I hope you were in a taxi this morning honey in this crappy weather 

Zarah- You've been quiet, hope you enjoyed the sunshine this weekend 


Everyone else-


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Hiya everyone, been uber busy for last week so have been lurking a bit...it's been busy on here, sorry if i miss anyone 


Mins ~ Hope you’re feeling a bit better today and got some more rest?  

Lorna ~ AF has arrived, they seem to popping up all over the place   Sorry I can’t help with egg share info, but 11 sounds pretty good to me, try not to worry hun. What lovely family you’ve both got that they want to help you out with tx. 

Charlie ~ Oooh, it sounds like the little man will be arriving pretty soon! How exciting. Sorry you had a scare though, hope BP has stayed down again today   and they’ve not packed you off to hospital again  

M2M ~ So glad AF has arrived, but    that’s it not the light pain free experience we all said it would be! Did you ring the clinic today or did you forget!? What did they say? Hope the foot is on teh mend and your were able to hobble into work...although taxi might have been better in rubbishy rainy weather!

Dids ~ Great to hear that being in hospital is actually OK and you’ve got a buddy. Is the other lady expecting her triplets around before or after you? 

Zarah ~ My belly hurt from laughing at you forgetting about your scan!!  Am just the same. DP says i always tell him everything twice, even though I’m certain I’ve not said a dicky bird to him. Then i’ll think i have told him something important and he’ll say,” why didn’t you tell me that!”. Either i’m losing it...or he is!    Hope you had nice day baking in the sunshine and didn’t get burnt, unlike Vicky! 

Vicky ~ I remember seeing James at Donny dome...it was the first gig i ever went to in 1996! Hope the nose hasn’t started to peel?

 to everyone else xxx

Spent some of weekend in garden pottering around in green house and drinking wine in sunshine   Jsut over a week now till first apt at SF clinic, tres excited!


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Well i just been to hospital for my BP check first one was 135/94 then 148/81 then 121/79 so they wasnt too worried. Went on monitor was having tightenings but they wasnt regular and they eased off in the end  

I hope Mr Maguiness still going to give me date to start me off even though im on drugs now.Im sure he still will otherwise i will have to keep going back for monitoring i think as they cant surely just leave me on drugs and not keep an eye on me in case they maybe stop working and that would be a waste of time near my due date.

Still cant shake this headache Ive had it on and off since thursday and no painkillers touching it


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

when my sister was having the eldest who is now nearly 10 she was in and out of hospital for months with bp the last month was the worst she was in a few days like you charlie kicked her out sat night then had to go back sunday morning for bp check and on the monday they told her she would have to go in and stop in she was in for 6 day but on the thursday morning they started her of and she had him in the early hours of friday norning best of it was they sent my bil home at midnight cos nothing was happening he had no sooner got though the door and they were ring for him to go back he got back just after she had him so he had just missed the birth of his first son, she was on bp meds for the last week and for few weeks after she had him, she discharged herself on the saturday night the 17th of june cos she was fedup with been in the hospital, so maybe they will give you a date.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Its just having to go in every other day when i dont have transport which i find hard especially feeling as rough as i do with this headache. Just seems more sensible to get him out to ease the BP problem but at the end of the day its out my hands. Hopefully thursdays appointment with Mr Maguiness will get the ball rolling


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

fingers crossed hun not long have you to go have bp checked on wednesday as well,


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Yeh weds for BP check and blood test to check for pre eclampsia


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all,

Charlie, I think your son will be here very soon   Sorry to hear about your BP & headaches, but not much longer now  

Sorry I haven't been around over the weekend, FIL had a fall on Sat morn & broke his collar bone    so me & DP have been abit busy looking after him.

I recieved a letter from the clinic on Saturday, We have an appointment with Mr Mcguiness on 6th May.. maybe I'll get some answers, maybe I won't! who knows  

sorry about the lack of personals but once I've read the thread I can't remember whats happening to who     

big   to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

sorry i haven't been on much the laptops playing up we started our down reg last Tues and go for our first scan 26th to see if i can start stims if i can egg retrieval anywhere from the 10th may i say anywhere cos first cycle took 13 days second cycle took 22 days of stims but i have to take a low dose cos i get lottttttttttttttttttttttts of eggs and follicle last cycle 49 follies and 23 mature eggs ouch i tell ya thats why i opt for a general anisetic


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

ding ding here we go round 2 today is classed as day one of cycle because af started at around 9pm last night so pill starts tomorrow.


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Caz ~ Great news that AF has arrived and you can get started. You and M2M won't be far apart  How are you feeling? 

The suns back   Hoping it makes my plants in greenhouse grow to bunny proof size before I have to put them in garden. Has visions of bunnies syating clear with having Boo, but they are fearless!  

 to everyone xx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello lovely Hull ladies! 

I hope you're all enjoying the sunshine today, even though it's freezing  - better weather than yesterday anyway! What a grey day it was!

*Zarah* - Soooo sorry to hear about your FIL... ouch.  That sounds awful.  Sounds like you might be at the clinic around the same time as we have our d/r appointment so might bump into you again. We haven't got the exact date for it yet though so not sure.  I hope you get the answers you need!

*Mins* - How was your exciting Co-op trip? Don't leave us hanging - what did you buy?!!  I hope you're feeling better today and your tummy is behaving. 

*Charlie* - Oooh you must be getting really fed up with everything!   I think you're going to be a Mummy very soon though... I bet you'll be holding your little boy this time next week!

*Dids* - You sound like you've properly settled in over there.  I quite often wander into W&Cs as I work at Hull Royal... next time I use the café in there I'll look out for someone who looks like there are three babies growing in her tummy.  I can't wait for you to have your babies as I'm sooooo curious to know what they'll be! We should place bets... I think you'll have identical girls and a boy. What does everyone else think?

*Vicky* - Hope you and the little bean are doing well!  Only 10 days to go now until your scan!

*Isobel* - We did get a taxi yesterday morning as didn't fancy hobbling very slowly to work in the rain.  But walked home and was okay, and walked to work this morning, which was a bit sore and slow, though the doctor did say it will affect me more first thing in the morning so that was to be expected. Hope you're okay.  

*willywinki* - Sounds like you had a nice weekend.  Bet you can't wait for your appointment... so exciting! I did ring the clinic... will write about that in a minute!

*Kerry* - Sounds like your down-regging is going well! I get started in just under three weeks' time and I'm nervous, excited, scared, happy, petrified... all of the above.  How exciting for you - not long to go now!

*Caz* - Brilliant news that AF arrived!  So you'll be three days behind me - sounds like I will start d/r on 7th May so you might be 10th May. How exciting!

Anyone I've missed, I hope you're okay too.     

As for me, I phoned the clinic yesterday and they're sending out our invoice  which we have to pay before we get our treatment dates. I've worked out that 7th May should be the start of d/r as it's Day 21, but I don't know if that's set in stone or not. Roxanne just said our nurse appointment will be in "about three weeks" but they can't send out appointments until they have received payment. Fingers crossed that we get our invoice today! I can't wait to get started but at the same time I feel like I've just got on a rollercoaster.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Morning 

M2M- they're pretty good at getting that invoice out to you so expect that very soon although you may be waiting for appointments for longer depending on how busy they are  Glad you managed to walk into work today and yes it's lovely b ut I agree damned cold.

Zarah- Awww honey sorry about your fil , that sounds really painful I do hope he's better soon. Good news on your appointment and lets hope you get some answers although I suspect they'll say what they use to say to me- "Bad luck pure and simple"

Caz- super news that your starting again so soon     you stim better this time  

Vicky- Hope the 3ww isnt driving you too  xxxx 

Did- Hope your busy keeping the cafe in business  xxx  

Kerry- good luck with the down regging  

Poppet- Hope your ok   

Mins- sent you a pm 

Everyone who Ive forgotten- hope your all well


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Kerry, good luck with your down-regging, hope those side effects are staying away x

Caz, round 2 already!! thats gone so quick, probably hasn't for you.. day 21 will be here before you know it x

M2M, you're dead right about feeling you just got on a rollercoaster! & what a ride it is! I hope you enjoy it    You said we might meet again.. have we met before? I'm hoping it's not something else I have forgotten!   x

Isobel, I'm pretty sure that I will get "it was just bad luck speech" but I have questions for him this time which I didn't last time, so maybe I will get some answers to them, I very much doubt it though! I have PM'd you x

Vicky, how are you hun? not long for your scan, I'm looking forward to hearing all about it x

Charlie, any more signs of little one making an appearance? x

Poppet, how are you, hope your well x

Did, it sounds like your having fun & keeping the cafe in business   x

Mins, how are you feeling? hope all is well x

Willywinki, I hope your well x

Lorna, have you heard from the clinic about egg share yet? x

I so hope I have got you all in my personals, if I have forgotten anyone I'm sorry & this is for you   xxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

*Zarah* - I knew I was talking to you but for some reason was thinking about when Isobel saw me in the clinic when I said "again".  Ignore me - no we haven't met before!


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

M2M, thank god for that I thought I was really losing my memory   x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

just to let you ladies know i am now ringing the clinic in the morning to delay tx a month as dh had a word at work and wont be able to get time of or if he does will be unpaid so we have decided to delay by a month so he gets past 13 week trial


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

oh Caz thats a shame, I bet your gutted... will you have to delay because DH will only have to go with you on EC day for his sample won't he? x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

yes because if he takes the day of he wont get paid for it as no hol entitlement and he wants to be there for ec and et as i wont have anybody else to go with me we were going to delay in the first place when he got the job but said we would carry on as normal but he has had a word with his boss and we have decided its better to wait a month then to loss pay , also want to get it away from my dad having loads of dental work which also started today with having six teeth out and he is having somemore out next wednesday and then another appt on the 12th for him he is goner be gummy for a few weeks, plus it will be hard for dh to get time of as it is as he needs to give at least aweeks notice.

also he really wants to go on et day because he wants to see embie/s before they are put back.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Zarah no signs of little man coming yet but hoping after my examination tommorrow by Mr Maguiness i will hopefully find out my cervix is doing something down there and hopefully its not closed after my bloody show


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Afternoon ladies  

Sorry for not doing loads of personals but I'm finding it really hard to keep up with you all at the moment, and anyway my brain appears to have turned to blancmange  

Congratulations to all you ladies who's afs/tx cycles have started, its going to be sooooo busy on here - I can't wait it'll be fab    In advance I'm sending you all loads of  

Caz - I'm so sorry you have had to delay your tx for another month, you must be so dissapointed    But I'm hoping that the time will fly for you  

Did - if you're reading this I was at Med last night for tea and I had the usual    Sorry to make you jealous but only another week and a bit and you'll be able to have tea there to.  In the meantime every afternoon in the coffee shop will just have to do   

Zarah - I hope that your consultation appointment will give you some reasurrance   

I've had a really nice day as my parents have been over to visit, they took me for lunch and then helped me do a few jobs in the house that I couldn't have done myself.  So all in all a good day  

Take care all you lovely ladies out there

 and  

Mins x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi everyone

Firstly can i apologise for the me post. My head is a bit all over the place at the moment and as Mins said its hard to keep up!

I've had an eventful couple of days. Last night i started bleeding   I instantly thought the worst! My (.Y.) didn't feel as sore and i was getting bad AF type cramps so i thought it was the beginning of the end. I had a bit of a panic attack and couldn't stop crying but eventually DH managed to calm me down and we went to bed to see what happened overnight. Thankfully there was very little bleeding overnight but i still thought i was going to start bleeding again any minute. I rang the clinic and they advised me to go for a scan this afternoon. So we've been down at the clinic this afternoon where i have to say everyone has been so lovely. I've had a scan and i'm very pleased to say everything is fine. We saw a lovely strong heartbeat and baby is measuring right for my dates  

But that is not the end of the story.... we didn't just see one strong heartbeat we saw TWO!!     Yes thats right i've got two in there! I only had one embie put back so it must have split and we've got identical twins  . DH and I are totally shocked but absolutely over the moon! Thank goodness i didn't have two embies put back i could've ended up with four  

The clinic seemed very happy with everything and don't know why i had the bleed. I'm back there for another scan next Fri as per my original appt so fingers crossed everything will still be ok then.


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Vicky and DH!!!!!!!!!

Fantastic news, you're a fertile little thing aren't you  

xxxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

You need a ticker now Vicky - get one sorted!!!


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm still too scared to have a ticker   I'll get one after next Fri scan if all ok.

LOL at fertile!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Fabulous news Vicky- Oh wow  Im so, so pleased   Why didnt you tell me earlier about the bleed   You prob had a bleed as its quite common with twins 

Oh Im so excited now


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you Isobel - i was trying not to make too much of a fuss about the bleed. I wasn't even going to ring the clinic to start with because i just thought 'what will be, will be!' But in the end i decided it was best and i'm very glad i did.

Glad you're excited - we are too


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Well Im hoping your having girls, I was saying to Claire earlier that everyone i know on ff who has had a baby in the last 12 months has had boys- 3 boys from another thread I post on and then Rach who used to post on here had a boy and then Charlie and Mins having boys- WE NEED SOME GIRLS!!!!!! 

Try not to stress about the bleed, lots of ladies with twins have bleeds, including me  xxxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

*Vicky* - OMG twins! That's so incredibly exciting!   So sorry you had such a scare with the bleed.  You must've been terrified. How wonderful though that you got to see the heartbeat(s!!!!!!) earlier than expected. I was thinking of you today and wondering how you were coping with the wait for the scan. I've heard that early bleeds are very common with twins and some twin mums bleed throughout the pregnancy, with no ill effects to either baby - so I expect it's totally normal.  So happy for you! What is it with these splitting embryos in Hull?! Of course Dids had the same with one of hers. Very exciting!

*Caz* - So sorry you won't be able to start your TX cycle for another month, but it sounds like it's the best decision under the circumstances  - shame we won't be cycle buddies anymore though.  But you'll be starting before you know it! 

*Charlie* - Hope you're feeling well and that your little fella puts in an appearance soon.  I bet you can't wait to meet him!

*Mins* - Mmm, blancmange brain... yum. What flavour?  Glad you had such a lovely day with your parents. 

As for me, still waiting for the invoice  - can't wait to get it paid off so we can get our dates! Ohhhhhh I am such an impatient monkey! DP has a job to install a printer in the clinic this week... if any of you see someone with long brown curly hair wandering around looking "techy" please say "hello" to freak her out.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

M2M- you could always call in at the clinic and ask to pay it there and then, I watched someone do that last week


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Aww Vicky thats great news you having twins from a blastocyst as well. Congrats


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Yogvic - I'm soooooo excited for you      Another set of identical twins, how fantastic!!!!  I remember you complaining about only being able to have one embie put back, yes I bet you are relieved now  

Isobel - don't worry about the lack of girls I'm sure Poppet is going to have a girl, although I think Did will have all boys    Yogvic - girls I think  

M2M - I know! I'd never felt so keen to empty my account as the day I paid for my tx  



Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I agree about Poppet having a girl too


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Well i'm not sure what we'll be having but DH is desperate for a boy. He said if its girls we've got to have another one (could end up with twin girls again  )


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

I can't wait for some babies to come along.  There hasn't been a birth on here since I found the thread so I'm really excited! Think it'll be Charlie first!  I keep thinking Poppet will have a girl but it might be because of her pink ticker, just like Charlie and Mins have blue tickers.  Though Piglet himself is a boy of course!

Isobel, I might ask if I can pop into the clinic to pay on Friday if it doesn't arrive tomorrow. 

OMG just booked my driving test for May... am I crazy thinking of doing it during TX?  I made sure I didn't choose June as that'll be EC/ET/2WW time, so ended up with a cancellation for the end of May. I'm petrified.  My thinking is that if TX was successful I would be way too nervous to do it during early pregnancy and probably too uncomfortable to do it in the later stages so I want to get it over and done with now! Of course I may not pass... but then TX may not be successful of course... oh dear I am in negative mode again!


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicky, wow I can't believe it.. TWINS   I am so pleased for you, you must be over the moon, CONGRATULATIONS x   x


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

M2M I think you're right about my ticker being pink maybe swaying some people towards a girl, though you are spot on that Piglet is actually a boy.  I love Piglet from Winnie the Pooh, I have sooooooooooooooooooo many soft toys of him. I have to avoid the Disney Store!!    I'll be happy either way though I've always wanted to have a boy first, but beggars can't can't be choosers! Oh and stop being negative young lady, you will pass your test and have a successful tx so there!!!!  I like your description of DP as "techy" - cos I suppose you could have gone with the classic "geeky"    My DH is in e-learning and I always call him geeky  

I too reckon girls for Vicky, but I think Did will be a boy and twin girls.  My Mum had a dream about two boys and twin girls and thinks she was thinking of me and Did  

You still feeling "full" Mins    What are we both like?

Caz - I'm sorry you're having to delay tx but it sounds like you've thought it through and seems like the best decision all round, I'm sure if your DH gets through the trial period it will benefit you ( and hopefully a future baby) in the long run


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS on the twins thats just amazing, hope you all well just a quick one this morn as im off to bed after my night shift we go for our scan on monday im not feeling to bad at mo no side effects upto now thankfully.       and baby dust to you all


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Poppet, your prediction for Did is the same as mine as I said a couple of pages back - identical girls and a boy. I don't know why I think that... just got a feeling! I think girls for Vicky too but I'm not sure. Funny how you just get feelings like that.  Not sure about yours at all... I'm thinking more "boy" now!


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh sweet jesus, here I am having a sneaky read at work and see that Vicky is expecting twins!      OMG, Vicky that's fantastic news, especially after having the scare   Have you got over the shock yet?? xxx

Right, i'll go read all the other mgs's now..............


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Lol Winki! No, i don't think we have gotten over the shock yet.

Hope everyone is having a good day. Thanks for all the congratulations yesterday, it definitely hasn't sunk in yet. Looking forward to next Fri now when we'll get to see our babies again and see if they've grown a bit. One was a little smaller than the other yesterday so i'm hoping it will have caught up a bit.

Enjoy the sunshine, i think i might sit in my garden with my book


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Well saw my Mr Maguiness today BP was high 153/97. I was examined was 1-2cm dilated had a stretch and sweep and booked in for induction at 10am 2morrow. Had stretch and sweep to try and get me more dilated as if im dilated enough there gonna go straight in and break my waters otherwise it will be the pessary. 

Getting excited but also nervous now.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Good luck Charlie, keep an open mind about pain relief and just try to remember your body is just doing its job and with every contraction your nearer to seeing your little boy 

Well now for my secret, Ive been keeping it quiet (well I say quiet but lots of you do know ) but I started tx again last month and at present I am 1 day past a 5 day transfer   I havent known whether to post but Zarah has convinced me to as I may well need some   off you all in less than a fortnight 

Im sorry for being so secretive but after what happened last year I just didnt feel I could cope with everyone knowing at first- I hope you'll all forgive me 

Isobel xxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Charlie -Ooooh exciting    Fingers crossed you won't need the pessaries and that the s & s has done the job!  Good luck for tommorow

Isobel - glady you're out of the 'fertility closet' secret squirrel     



Mins x


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Bloomin NOrah, it's all going of on here, isn't it!


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Isobel - of course we forgive you   Have got everything crossed for the next two weeks and beyond for you


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Ooh it is isnt it and I have to say Zarah, Poppet, Did and especially Mins have kept me sane these last few weeks.......but only just ; I feel like Ive been to an AA meeting but Ive stood up and shouted Im having ivf instead of boozing Oooh the relief 

Thanks Vicky- Im not very good at being sly though as you know as you manage to guess what I was up to


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Ooops, pressed "Post" in the over excitement of Isobel and Charlie's news...bear with me while i write a proper post!


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Good luck with everything Charlie  

Isobel - there is nothing to forgive, I kept my second tx a secret too so I probably have to take the blame for setting the precedent    Can you remember when this board was really quiet? Seems so long ago now   xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I know Poppet there were only a few  of us this time last year and now we're over run


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Let's kick a few off   Who shall we start with?


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Errrm........  I dont know honey xxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hope you're resting up and concentrating on splittling those embies!!!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Im in bed as I type   Havent even got up for a shower yet but I will soon I promise  xxxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Wish I was still in bed.  I was awake from 2.30 to 3.45am this morning with my "funny arm".  It feels like its restless and constantly needs to move of its own accord, so strange. 

You stay in bed as long as you like hun  
xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I waslike that with one of my legs last night


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Isobel – LOL at thought of room full of hormonal women at IVF anonymous   You sneaky little monkey  I understand why you didn’t want to tell us all earlier, we’re all here to support you through the coming weeks     I'd stay in bed if i was you  

Charlie ~ Oh, I’m so pleased they have agreed to take you in tomorrow. Hoping you get more dilated and don’t have to have the induction/pessary....but either way it’s highly likely you’re gonna be a mummy tomorrow.  

Vicky ~ I’m still stunned by your news, no wonder it hasn’t sunk in for you yet. So very, very happy for you and DH. Everyone i know who has had identical twins (only 2!) had girls, and my friend who had them said girl identical twins  are more common than boys, so I predict girls. Plus, everyone i know has had boys recently. They both had bleeds aswell so i’m sure it’s nothing to worry about. Next Friday will be here before you know it and you’ll get to see them again, then you can get your ticker and give them a pet name like Piglet and the Pumpkins. Enjoy the sunshine, looks sunny but cold...would be tempted to sit in my greenhouse if i wasn’t at work!

Did ~ Hope you and the Pumpkins are all well, do you get loyalty points in the hospital Cafe??! I think you'll have identical girls and a boy as well. Have you thought of names yet? 

Poppet ~ I think Piglet is going to be a girl. We’re you tempted to find out the sex? I agree with you, I think secretly we all have a preference of the sex of first baby, but we’re just happy to have one at all 

M2M ~ Stop being so negative lady, driving test is not as bad as you think it will be. I’m sure you can pay the clinic before the invoice arrives. Can you imagine walking in saying “I’d like to give you thousands of pounds” and them saying ”no, go away”!!....exactly!   

Caz ~ Sorry you’re having to delay the tx, everything happens for a reason though, so maybe another hormone induced rollercoaster month will help you get your BFP   

This   is for Mins, Kerry, Lorna and anyone i’ve missed


Only 6 sleeps to go till apt, CAN NOT wait. Tis so exciting as this feels like such a huge step towards our dream. DP’s dad had a massive brain haemmorage 3 years ago, then had a fall last Nov and broke his hip. He’s been in hospital since and DP drives from North Lincs to Hull 2/3 nights a week to visit/drive his mum/sister to hospital as they don’t drive. As such we’ve not had much of a life since Nov, what with visits and being knackered from driving around. He’s now in a rehabilitation centre and they are assessing him next week to see if he can go back home. If he can, it will make such a difference to all the family and it finally feels like there’s a light at the end of the tunnel. 

xxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah I sometimes get in my legs too.  What a pair of weirdos we are    

Well, I'm off for a fun packed afternoon of work....................NOT!!!

Enjoy your afternoon
xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Enjoy work  Not long and you'll be off for months


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Thankfully I don't have 'smell-o-vision' on my computer yet Isobel so feel free to leave it as long as you like before having a shower   

Poppet - I had that with my legs at the tale end of tx and it can be a side effect of some of the drugs, and its probably yet another horrible pregnancy side effect   Yes I'm still like the caterpillar  

Hi to   which is easier than listing everyones names  

 and  

Mins x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Aww Isobel thats great news I am so happy for you   

Im feeling alot of pain in my back at the moment just been for a walk and dam its really hurting im wondering if that stretch and sweep kicked off something. Ive probably been in slow labour dilating since my show and he did the sweep to try and get me more dilating and i think its working gonna go get a nice hot bath. Still cant believe im going to be having my baby soon not sunk in yet.


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

OMG *ISOBEL*!!! I'm absolutely thrilled for you - what a lovely surprise! I don't blame you for keeping things quiet for a while. Good luck lovely and we will all be here for you over the next couple of weeks. How exciting. 

*Charlie* - GOOD LUCK!      

*willywinki* - Sorry Ma'am.  I will try to stop being a negative monkey! Glad your appointment is soooooo soon! Bet you can't wait!

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are happy and enjoying the sunny weather! Blimey, it's actually quite WARM today!   

Well DP is a star - she went over to Women and Children's to get me some crisps to have with my sandwich, bless her, and came back with the crisps... and our invoice! It hadn't even been posted!  But... wooooooo! So I'll be popping over some time this afternoon to get it paid. Does anyone know what time the clinic shuts? I can't remember.  Then hopefully we'll get our dates.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks M2M  I thinks its 4.30 by what i can remember


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you Isobel  well DP and I have just been over and we're all paid up now!   

No going back now...

There was a gorgeous new baby boy in the clinic being cooed over by the staff - made me remember why we're doing all of this - I can't wait to be in that position.  The parents looked so proud.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Congratulations on parting with your bank account  Mind you if it works Im sure you'll be prepared to pay tenfold


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

M2M ~ I just re-read my note to you, and feel   as it reads a bit mean. Sorry hun it wasn't that way   OOh, exciting that you've paid up and are properly on way now


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all,

Isobel, I'm so pleased you have decided to share your news, we can all give you lots of support now during your 2WW  

Charlie, just think this time tomorrow you could be having a cuddle with your baby boy   Good luck with everything your about to go through  

M2M, congrats on parting with all that cash!! its all go for you now x

big hello &   to the rest of you x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

I know Zarah. Im very excited and also nervous too. Still has not sunk in though that I could have my baby this time tommorrow I still feel like he going to be in there forever its surreal to think about him being on the outside.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I've got rid of the angry banana & gone with a couple of drunks instead!!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Is that you and dp Zarah??


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

It sure is Isobel   & I'm the one that falls over but still carrys on drinking


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Zarah - I'm glad you decided to change your picture, I could never imagine you as an angry banana  

Evening everyone  

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Mins, my angry banana days have come to an end, I fancy been a drunk now    x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

isobel you sly monkey got everything crossed for you and sending you   and   for you that all will go well one  .

charlie my sister hd s & s with my nephew when she was 1-2 cms dilated and went into labour you may find that contractions start over night thats what happened to my sister.

to the rest of you ladies  .


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

charlie if you did'nt go in on your own i hope you are o.k and that the pessaries work really quick for you hun   we look forward to hearing what time the little man was born and his weight etc


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Morning ladies 

*willywinki* - You didn't sound mean at all! Don't be silly.  

*charlie* - Really hope your little boy arrives today! I can't wait to hear more news from you!   

*Zarah* - I'm so glad your angry banana days are over.  

I'm feeling really down today for some reason.  I don't know if it's to do with the pill... am back on it now (have been for 4 days) and thankfully the nausea only lasted for the first day and then went away. Not sure whether it's affecting my moods or if it's something else. So strange.  I cried for ages in bed the other night. It's funny because I usually feel really happy on Fridays but today I just feel    - so weird. Trying to snap out of it. 

What do you lovely ladies have planned for the weekend?


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Aww M2M    .  We all have our bad days hun, it could be the pill or just the pressure of your upcoming tx.  You take really good care of yourself and make sure you and dp do lots of nice things over the weekend and give yourselves plenty of things to look forward to 

Hi to everyone else

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Morning ladies 

Mins- Im going to pm you soon, internet been down so only just got on 

M2M- Aww honey, its perfectly natural to feel like this I think Ive been over emotional since we decided to start tx again this time last yr. It's all the excitement, anticipation of what might/could/will happen. Having a good cry always makes me feel an awful lot better- Ive just had one actually  Chin up sweetie and we're all here to hear any moans, concerns you may be having 

Caz- Thanks   I hope your feeling ok, you don't seem to have been on much lately  xxx

Zarah- You seem so much brighter, it's good your feeling better 

Charlie- Well hope your ok and everything goes to plan and we see a pic of your little man on here soon 

Ive already got to the gloom and doom stage  Last time I felt very clear twinges and pains when implantation will have been taking place but this time zilch   Thats the thing about having gone through this 5 times now- I know all what i should and shouldnt be looking for 

xxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey negative nelly!!!!  You know it can take longer than 48 hours for the little fellas to implant so don't be downhearted  



Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I know but I want it yesterday!!!!


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Isobel they were early blasts remember so they may be a day or two behind.  No negative thoughts now or me and Mins will have to sort you out!!
xxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Yeah and I'd do pretty much anything for a trip out so watch it lady


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Isobel ~ Try not to worry too much, it’s still really early   This embie might be doing a stealth landing! Sending lots of     

Charlie ~ Thinking of you in hospital, and hope it’s all moving along nicely and naturally   Fingers crossed you have given birth to your beautiful baby boy  

Zarah ~ Loving the new drunken peeps, and glad the angry banana feeling have passed    

M2M ~ Thanks hun, was in a bit of an wierd mood yesterday! The witch arrived today though so putting it down to that. Sorry to hear you’re feeling blue, but don’t put pressure on yourself to feel chipper, a good crying session can be sooo good for the soul. It could just be the hormones, i’ve not taken the pill for years now so can’t remember, but it makes sense they are gonna mess up your emotions, just go with the flow and try and have a lovely weekend with DP   


Work is DULL DULL DULL today, have spent most of day looking busy while writing lists of things that need doing in garden and planning new layout  Thank god it’s Friday, only 1 hour left and i can escape!     

 to everyone
xxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you everyone.  Not sure what's wrong with me - feeling a bit nauseous again this afternoon, but that may be down to the three triple chocolate Cadbury's cookies I just had with my cup of tea.  They're on offer in Tesco and I couldn't resist! Really trying to eat healthily lately and I'm doing well with the weight loss, but sometimes I feel so down I just have to have something a bit piggy!  Then I feel bad and think I've sabotaged my efforts and my chances of conceiving... been reading too much Zita West I think.  Keep thinking that every cup of tea I drink or every crisp I eat is decreasing my chances by a certain percentage... I know it's mad because my diet in general is really healthy at the moment but I'm obsessing about everything. 

ANYWAY!!! Sorry ladies.   

*Isobel* - Like the others have said it's waaaaaay too early yet.  From what I've read from ladies who've been pregnant more than once, it has been different every time - some have had loads of symptoms with their first baby and none at all with their second, or vice versa! The combination of hormones in your body is different every time - so don't stress out too much - the only day you will know for sure is OTD.   

*willywinki* - Oooh lucky you being able to leave that early on a Friday.  Though can't really complain as I finish at 4pm on Fridays and have less than 2 hours to go now - not so bad! Work is dull for me today too. I got everything done by 11am! Fridays are always a nightmare - sooooo slow! I love it when the phone rings.  That reminds me, speaking of phones... need to ring the clinic to see if our dates are ready.

A big  for the rest of you! Thanks for putting up with moaning me! Had a nice walk with DP at lunchtime and let off some steam - she is incredibly supportive but she said she's also glad I've got you lot.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

M2M - don't you worry your BMI is great for conception and your wieght loss is excellent.  Both Did and Poppet always said to me (as a fellow obsessive ) that a little bit of what you fancy doesn't do you any harm at all and they are right    Incidentally those cookies sound delicious and I'm going to have to send dh to get me some, which will be my third craving of the day - after salted cashew nuts and pork chops with apple sauce 



Mins x


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

*Mins* - Thank you.  I really want to get my BMI down to 25 before ET but I'm cutting it a bit fine now.  I read some stats the other day about ladies with a BMI <25 having over a 50% chance of conception but it drops by 10% for 25+. I want to do everything I can to help it along and it frustrates me that something as silly as my hormonal cravings for chocolate cookies could reduce my chances of having a much longed for baby!  They are delicious though - £1 for a pack of 8 and they're dipped in chocolate, as well as being chocolate cookies themselves with lumps of different types of, guess what, chocolate  in them. They were doing a taster stall in Tesco this lunchtime and they had 4 boxes of the triple choc ones left and about 100 boxes of the fruit ones.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

I hope you bought all four boxes     I've never heard anything about the 10% drop if your BMI is over 25 infact I'm sure I'd read that there is more of a detrimental effect on your fertility by being underweight rather than overweight    I think its more important to try and just relax and if delicious chocolate chip cookies help you to do that have them  



Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Mins- I guess it means healthily under 25 not 16 or something else silly like my friend  Also Mrs what are you doing sending Mr Mins out for cookies? Ahem.......I thought you were cutting down on the sweet stuff  I can't resist biscuits but I eat the full packet when I start, 8 in a pack would never be enough for me


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

He's not home from work yet so I can't persuade him to go anywhere yet   I've been really good today and when I've felt hungry between meals I've drank lots of water, ooh and I had a yoghurt - but it was low fat


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

isobel just because i dont post dont think i are'nt reading because i am usually first thing in the morning, i am out from 9.30ish and come back home about 30 minutes to an hour before dh gets in from work, we have been extra busy at my sisters this week as you all know it was my nephews birthday on the 1st of april well we said it best to wait for his party well thats tomorrow afternoon from 2.30 to 4.30 its fancy dress the kids are to get dressed up as aliens and use adults are going to be men/women in black.
sunday we have my mil and fil coming for lunch as it was fil's birthday yesterday.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi ladies,

M2M, sorry your feeling down today but it is natural to feel the way you do & if you fancy chocolate cookies then you have chocolate cookies. My BMI is perfect & look at my result! don't read to much into all that or it will just stress you out  

Isobel, sorry your feeling down too but come on girl it is very early days & remember your symptoms won't be exactly the same as your other tx's.. you will drive yourself   try to relax & enjoy been PUPO  

I wonder how Charlie is getting on, I wonder if she is a mummy yet! 

I hope all you other ladies are doing great     xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Caz- I know you have been on but just thought you were being quiet thats all, as long as your ok  Hope the party goes well and i look forward to hearing about it 

xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

dont know if anyone will know we have a toshiba laptop, we sent it for repair but the company were going to scrap it and give use a lot less then it was worth they told use the mid screen has gone does anyone know what the mid screen is please, we got a brand new screen thinking it was that but it as made no difference to the colour, now dh is thing it could be something but not sure what


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Sorry Caz, I've no idea.  Maybe M2M will know she's good with computers  

Morning everyone else 

 and  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

mins i wondered if m2m would know 2 i said that to dh thats why i posted really.

wonder if charlie has had the little man yet.

well it looks like its going to be a lovely sunny day today girls enjoy,

i am going to put my sheets on the line now and have a cuppa and get washer ready to put on when dh comes in from work so i just need to put his washing in and turn it on so i can hang that out before i get ready to go out for this party, dh is doing the music/djing for it, should be fun to see all the little people in there alien costums, trying to finish a bolero ready for my bil's big girl and i was naughty when i went shopping on thursday and bought some more stuff for the baby, so in laws will probably tell me off for that tomorrow, but it was cheap in sainsburys everything i got was half price and yesterday i got myself a zip up cardi from sainsburys for £5 that was also half price, and a nice hanging basket from homebase, dh as got that for me for my birthday but i had to go get it he has now told me i can go get another 4 as i get 10% of till 23rd of may it is rather nice and colour full my sisters little girl choose which one i should get, 

isobel hope you are o.k hun just remember to relax and enjoy the weather hun  , we are all here for you.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

hello all,

just popping on to say.. have a lovely weekend & enjoy this gorgeous sunshine     xxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

hi ladies just to let you know that charlie has had her baby and both are doing well, if you would like to know more just ask  thanks for the support you have offerd my wife over the past 11 months


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Aww brilliant news   Congratulations Charlie & DH on the birth of your darling son    When was he born & what did he weigh? xxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Zarah said:


> Aww brilliant news  Congratulations Charlie & DH on the birth of your darling son  When was he born & what did he weigh? xxxxx


he was born at 7:03am and weighed 6lb5oz, 7 hours after they broke her waters but ill let her explain when she gets on


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Congratulations to Mr & Mrs Charlie on the arrival of baby Riley, so happy for you both     



Mins x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS CHARLIE AND DH!!!       

Brilliant news! Well done Charlie, i hope all went smoothly and you're now enjoying lots of special cuddles with your little man  

Hi to everyone else. Sorry i've not been on much, i'm feeling a bit icky and for some reason typing on the computer seems to make it worse   so i've not been posting much. Hope everyone is doing really well and enjoying the weekend sunshine


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Congratulations to Charlie and DH on the birth of baby Riley, I hope it all went smoothly.  We want to see piccies when you're back home and settled  

Vicky - is this the MS kicking in by any chance?


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

congratulations charlie and dh hope all 3 of you are well and enjoying every moment well done from the 3 of us xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

well done to charlie and congrats to you  and dh on the birth of baby riley       
is that 7.30am today


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

*Charlie* - What wonderful news! Congratulations! I'm soooo happy to hear that everything went well and your little boy is here at last.  Riley is a lovely name and I bet he's a gorgeous little fella. Congratulations to you both - wow, you're a family now, how lovely!

    

BTW *Caz* - I don't work with hardware but I asked DP and she said if you've replaced the screen already, it may be a problem with the graphics card. Who replaced the screen? The company?  The best way to test it is if you're able to attach an external monitor to it and test it that way - i.e. if the colours are okay on the external monitor then it's a problem with the screen, and if the colours are still dodgy on the external monitor then it's a problem with the graphics card actually inside your laptop. DP thinks they're trying to pull a fast one.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Poppet - yeah i think it might be the start of MS. I'm not really feeling sick (yet), just a bit like i've got a hangover, don't really fancy food. Not complaining though, all symptoms are good!


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't know if any of you follow football but I'm just watching Hull city on MOTD.. what a bag of


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Congratualtions Charlie and hubby on the birth of your special little baby boy Riley, hope your all doing well and cherishing these first couple of days  Well done Charlie      

Vicky- enjoy the symptoms hun xxxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Vicky - you're right it's all good and it doesn't last forever  

Zarah - I watched MOTD and I agree they were rubbish, think they've sealed their fate now.  Especially considering our most expensive player can't even score from a penalty!!

Isobel - just sending you a quick PM  

xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

we have changed the monitor our selfs brand new screen that we bought dh says colours are fine on external monitor but we dont have insurance on them so we are doing it all our selfs he seems to think it could be the inverter or another cable that goes in the back of the screen,

dh as just turned that laptop on an as now decided after you have mentioned it that it does look like the graphics so we might be trying that now as well he will have rebuilt the thing before hes fininshed.

i will keep you posted on that one i knew it was'nt you that worked with the hardware stuff and thought your dp might have an idea thanks very much to you both, m2m  

on another note have you had your appt for your d/r yet


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Caz, sorry to hear you're still having trouble with the laptop.  What a pain! With these things it's often a case of trying different things to see if any of them fix the problem - if the graphics are fine on an external monitor then it must be either the screen or the connection to the screen as the graphics card itself sounds fine. I hope you get it sorted - it can be sooo frustrating. 

No, we haven't had our d/r appointment yet and I may have to change my ticker as I think they're going to delay me longer than 21 days into the cycle - think it's more likely to be pushed back by a week or more now as the clinic are so short-staffed. Karen did say though that as I'm on the pill, they have complete control and it doesn't matter when I start d/r as I should just keep taking the pill until they're ready for me. Fair enough but that doesn't help with my impatience!


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies, i will make this short and sweet because im home on wednesday so will be ble to catch up with you al then.

just quickly though,

isobel   glad you have finally come out with your secret, i know exactly why you did it, as did i, just helps i suppose to have support, anyway thinking of you, wish id be around the last 6 weeks to offer more support, but ill be back soon.

Charlie Congratulations on your little boy, cant wait to see pics.  

Vicky....... WOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEE identicals, as im sure ive read it is more common to have girls then boys, you'll be seeing Dr Coady for scans after 12 weeks, she does identicals to get them to 20 weeks, 

I agree with you all about the 2 girls and 1 boy, and ifit isnt that i think it will be 3 girls.

in hospital on my own now, the other triplet mum went home on friday  but not long left.

Hope everyone is well, looking forward to getting back on wednesday and catching up with you all and meeting the neebies, because i havent got a clue whats been going on.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey everyone sorry I disapeared but just been so busy at work and can't really get to put any posts on on a night cause my hubby doesn't think it's healthy to be thinking about treatment all the time ( as if I'm not anyway). I have been Reading everyday tho and its fantastic to hear vikkis news of twins and the birth of charlies baby.
M2m it's a shame that they are putting your treatment back a bit further due to lack of staff, where are all the staff? I hope there back by the time I get round to starting otherwise I'll be well upset I've waited long enough especially with the extra month cause they didn't do the bloods. Well I'm at that point were I know that this is the last month we get to try naturally and i would like to say that we've done everything we could to make it happen but we haven't, hubby has not even been in this country this weekend (I was ovulating) so I guess that's it. 
Well hope everyone else is having a nice day and are well xxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS to Charlie and DH.    

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

m2m just to let you know it's not the inverter its the other cable that clips into the back of the screen at the top dh and his dad fiddled with the cable and the colours were fine so looks like we need to get a new as dh thinks one of the wire in that cable is broken. do you think they will delay your tx another month because they are sort staffed

did good to see you, not long at all now.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Evening ladies  

Did - sorry I missed you but I'll look forward to catching up after Wednesday  

Caz - glad you got to the bottom of the computer problem

Hope everyone is doing really well and managed to get at least a little bit of sunshine today

 and  

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

what a sunny day i hope it stays like it as i am going to hang some washing out and our tea is in the oven cooking so all i have to do at tea time is warm it up when dh comes in.


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Morning ladies  hope you all had a good weekend. Mine was quite boring but I got a lot done.

*Vicky* - Hope the morning sickness isn't too bad.  It's a good sign though!

*Caz* - Good luck with the laptop.    I'm really hoping the delay isn't for long. I've got to phone tomorrow to see if they have any news for me but the nurses had not finished putting together my treatment plan when I phoned on Friday.

*Did* - Hope you're getting on okay - not long to go now! BTW I sent you a PM a few days ago. 

*Manimoo* - I think the clinic have had a lot of sickness lately - not sure really. Fingers crossed they'll all be back in time for your treatment. 

Hope the rest of you are okay.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Morning all,

Oooh a nice day again, please let it stay I hate the rain  

M2M- hope you not delayed long. Yeah i was told Debbie was on sick for 6w and that was about a month ago so she is either back very soon or has to stay off further plus I suppose this time of year there is holidays etc-  it wont be long for you xxx

Caz- how was the party?

Mins- Hope the scan went well


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

isobel hope you are o.k an you are'nt getting too board hun    

party went well kids loved it thanks for asking

mins hope you are o.k. hun  

m2m hope you are'nt too delayed hun  

oh i wonder what debbie as been doing to be on six, i hope she's back when we start again i like her.


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Morning all, looks like it’s going to be another lovely day  

Charlie and DH ~ Congratulations on the safe and long awaited arrival of Riley       bet your loving all the cuddles and lovely baby smell. Can’t wait to see pictures and hear all about the little fella xxxxx Yey, frist baby on board since I joined, whoooohoooooo

Isobel ~ How you doing honey? Sending lots of    

Caz ~ Glad you got your laptop problem sorted, technology is way ahead of me now! We recently updated to Vista at work recently, and it now takes me 10x as long to do the same things! How is that progress I ask??   

M2M ~ Sorry to hear your tx might be delayed   You said a week or 2 maybe, have you heard anymore re. timing?

Manimoo ~ You’re hubby sounds like my DP, little do they realise that we think about tx/ttc most of the time whether we are online or not!   TX is not far away now, how are you feeling? 

Vicki ~ Hope the MS isn’t playing too much havoc with you. I sometimes get travel sickness in the car (especially if i've had a bitt too much teh night before), and if I try to read a book/mag it makes me feel really nauseous so maybe the typing is like that for you?? Is it this Friday you have your next scan?? 

Got lots done this weekend in garden so its looking less like a jungle, and I remembered sun cream this so do not have embarrassing lobster head for going into work! We’ve got our apt at SF clinic on Weds afternoon, already have butterfly’s I’m that excited! 

 to everyone 

xxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

*Isobel* - How are you feeling this week?  I hope it won't be long either - really worried it'll be delayed by ages as this waiting is killing me!

*Caz* - I hope not either.  Glad the party went well. 

*willywinki* - Ooooh just a couple of days until your appointment! Soooo exciting!  No I've not heard any more about timing but they said our d/r appointment may be some time around May 11th - that's only 4 days later than we expected to start d/r so maybe we'll be able to start injections that same day. However they can't confirm dates until Tuesday and Karen did say it could be Day 21 or it could be Day 28, or any time really that we start d/r.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Afternoon ladies  

What a lovely day its been, I think nextdoor are cranking up their bar-b-q for the first time this year so summer must have arrived  

Willywinki - glad you aren't 'lobster like' its never a good look    You are a little greenfingered thing aren't you   I'm very impressed    Not long until your appointment now, I bet you can't wait!!!

M2M - I'm keeping everything crossed that your tx goes ahead very soon, I know how keen you are to get started, so fingers crossed Debbie is all better and back at work soon  

Caz - glad the   went well

Isobel - I hope you're sat in the garden with your laptop on your knee enjoying the  

The scan wasn't great unfortunatley.  My cervix has shortenend significantly since my last transvaginal scan at 16 weeks, its currently measuring what it should at 32-36 weeks so I'm a bit worried as it looks like Mr M was right that I'm unlikely to go to term with Peanut    Just   he hangs on in there for as long as possible.

I hope all you other lovely ladies out there are doing really well, sorry I've only done a few personals but I'm turning in to an   who can't keep track of everyone  

 and  

Mins x


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

*willi Im really excited but trying not to show it, I can't wait for treatment to start but I'm sooooo scared it won't work although I'm sure cause it's male factor and my eggs are good that we must have a slight better chance than if my eggs where borderline. Well that's what I'm telling myself anyway, trying to keep positive!!!!! 
Now for the rant........
I just feel everyone is pregnant at the moment, 2 of my friends 4 people at work and then another work mate has just told me yesterday there gonna start trying too, I didn't want to know this cause it just makes me feel more and more left out in fact I feel I'm starting loose friends over it all and it's my fault cause I'm trying my best to avoid seeing them but I just have such bad bump envy that i get upset even at the mention of there names. Sorry it's all a bit garbled but Thats how I feel, so excited one minute when I think what could be and then on the verge of tears the next thinking how much easier this is for everyone else. My hubby doesn't understand he just keeps telling me to relax and what will be will be but he's not in the same situation as me, he's not the one having to eat lunch at work in the staff room with 2 pregnant talking about nothing but babies and rubbing there bumps ect. God I sound awful don't I ? I'm not honest, just Soooooo envious really. 
I'm sure you will have all felt the same at some point,but how do u get over it?*


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi All

Right i'm going to try for some personals whilst i'm feeling reasonably with it!

Manimoo - we've all been there and had exactly the same feelings honey and its horrible   It hurts so much doesn't it. Don't beat yourself up about feeling like this, its natural to feel how you do and i don't think there is anything you can do to stop it - i never found anything. Do try to keep your friends if you can though. Do they know about your problems? All my friends knew we'd be trying a while and were very sensitive when announcing and talking about their pregnancies infront of me. And in return i would do my best to ask how things were going (even though it really hurt to talk zbout it) Sometimes though i have to admit i made excuses to avoid too many 'baby' situations - and if you need to do that its fine, sometimes it can be just too much. I've managed to get through several of other peoples pregnancies now and be genuinely happy for them when their LO's have arrived. Its definitley not easy but you will get there and won't it be nice for your friends to share in YOUR joy when you announce your pregnancy.  

Mins - sorry to hear it wasn't good news at the scan. I   that Peanut hangs on as long as possible. He is obviously a fighter with everything you have been through so far so i'm sure everything will be fine  

M2M - sorry to hear your tx could be delayed. How very, very annoying   When i was at the clinic last week i overheard someone saying that Denise was off sick but that she should be back this week so maybe things will be ok. Who is Debbie? I can't even remember what she looks like  

Caz – Sorry to hear your having to delay your tx by a month but it sounds like you’ve made the right decision. Glad to hear your nephews party went well – i bet he loved it!

Isobel – how are you doing sweetie? Do we need to send the   round. Hope your managing to stay sane. 

Did – not long for you now, i bet you’ll be glad to get home now that your bump buddy has gone. Thats so funny that i’ll be seeing Dr Coady for my scans – she’s my friend from the gym! I haven’t seen her for ages because i’ve not been going to the gym but it will be lovely to have her looking after me and the sprouts (yes they’ve been named!) 

Zarah – hello lovely, how are you? I’m very glad to see the back of that angry banana! I’m glad to hear you are now more of a ‘happy, singing, drunk’! Good luck for your cons appt, i hope you get your questions answered, when is it again?

Winki – oooh i bet you’re really excited about you appt. It will be great for you to get the ball rolling. Good luck for Wed – not that you’ll need it, you’re in safe hands with Prof.

Poppet – how’s the bump expansion going? Still managing to stand up?  

Kerry – hope the down regs are going ok. Any side effects from the nasty Buserelin yet? When is your scan? Good luck! 

Did i miss anyone? Apologies if i did  

Not much to report with me. I’m looking forward to Fri and   all is ok with the little Sprouts. Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine – apparently its going to rain tomorrow, sorry!  

xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks for the doom and gloom it had better not rain lady or i will send  round to you, but i suppose we cant complain to much as to say its april there as'nt been lots of rainy days, as long as its nice over the weekend for my birthday as we want to get out into the garden a bit


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Finally back home after 3 days.

Well Riley James was born 07.03am on 24th April by vaginal delivery and dam was it a quick birth. I was admitted for the induction friday morning was dilated 1-2cm and midwife could feel babys head and membranes so she said i could go directly to labour ward and have my waters broken but would have to wait for bed. Still sat there at half 10 i wasnt very happy went to find out what was going on and midwife came back an hour later to say i had to get my stuff i was going to labour ward.

Well they broke my waters at midnight and the contractions came on quite quick as i was already dilated they wanted to start me on the drip so midwife said if i still wanted epidural i could have it then if i liked because the anaethetist was around at the time at this time i was only 1.5cm-2cm. I went ahead and had it and it was amazing had no pain at all (i am a wimp lol) as my contractions where quite regular she held off on drip for the timebeing. At 3am they examined me again and i was 3cm. Well it came to 6am and before the midwife examined me she said that they would be maybe starting me on the drip as i was having regular contractions like 3 in one go then nothing for 4mins. Well she examined me and omg i was 9.5cm i couldnt believe how fast it was being my first baby and being told the epidural would slow it down. By 6.45 i was pushing until my little man came into the world. I cannot believe how crazy it is going through having a baby and feeling no pain whatsoever even when pushing but i felt him which was great.

It was really amazing and hes so gorgeous cant believe hes mine. Hes just so tiny though 6lb 5oz

Heres some pics

http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/4905/dsc08614b.jpg
http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/1822/dsc08619o.jpg
http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/6214/dsc08623q.jpg
http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/9182/dsc08618.jpg

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

well done Charlie its amazing is'nt it it will take a few weeks to kick in befor you realise he really is yours and then 3 years on like me you still have to pinch yourself. well as for me had my scan today and im not fully down regged  and my recipiant didnt have a real bleed 3 wks ago to  think she lied to get on the cycle and didnt realise it would show in her down reg scan as a thick uterus now she has to start again so i have to stay on the buseralin for another 2 wks what a bummer this cycle is going the same as my last i tell ya, so i have to go back a wk on fri for another down reg scan its a good job i dont get any side effects from the buseralin maybe a few headaches thats it so not to bad really considering. hope every one else is good sorry i dont do personals i just carnt keep up with u all im terrible with names but i do think of you all.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thats naughty of her what a silly lady fingers crossed for the cycle


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats again Charlie,

Aww he is diddy, he weighs 5oz less than my smallest twin did at birth  I have to agree epidurals are wonderful things and I think if it means the difference between having a good and bad experience then why not have it  Glad your home and enjoying motherhood  
xxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

As my mum always says 'good things come in little packages'    Although she would say that as our family resemble The Borrowers  

Have a great day everyone, it looks as though its going to be another sunny one  



Mins x


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Another gorgeous day. Had health check at work yesterday and I’ve lost 1 stone since we got Boo!! Knew i’d lost some weight but I tend not to weigh myself at home as I can become a bit obsessed  

Am getting a bit hyper about our apt, but need to write down list of things to tell them and questions. My endo symptoms have started to kick in more during the last 6 months, and i’ve been suffering with a lot more pain with AF and more pain generally in ovaries. Really want them to do a lap and dye so I know where I stand with endo, before we go any further. The pain from my left ovary where I have a large chocolate cyst has gotten quite bad, but don’t want it or the ovary removing if it’s still functioning  


Charlie ~ Riley is beautiful, and looks teeny tiny in his baby grow. Sounds like you had a wonderful birthing experience. It’s amazing to see the outcome of what we are all praying for, and gives us all hope. Enjoy every second, it will soon sink in that he’s your’s forever  

Kerry ~ Gggrrrr , what an absolute numpty!! Keep   hun, it won't be much longer now  

Vickiy ~ Love the name Sprouts, is very cute. It better not rain today, I left my washing out!

M2M ~ What have the clinic said about starting d/r, I really hope you don’t get delayed too long  

Mins ~ Sorry to hear your news re. cervix, praying little Peanut stays snuggled in safe and sound for as long as possible. Is there anything they can do/give you to help you go further? 
We had a BBQ on Saturday, DP volunteered to go shopping , and came back with a new BBQ and tonnes of food! Then proceeded to tell me funny it was watching all the men with BBQ heads on in supermarket buying lots of meat and beer..........i did say to him, “what just like you?!”   

Manimoo  ~ How you feel is exactly how i feel at times. I find it particularly hard when friends/relatives/colleagues decide to TTC and then fall pg after 1/2 months. They are understanding of our situation, and as much as I would not wish this on anyone I care about, i think it would help for them to walk in our shoes for a bit, even 6 months of disappointment would help them to appreciate the pain  and agonising that comes with infertility. My best friend gave birth to her 1st child 2 weeks ago, and I admit I found her pg especially hard as we’d talked about having babies that would grow up together. In the end I just told her I was struggling and had kept my distance a bit, and she was great.  I find it a little easier once the LO has been born, as it’s the bump that really kicks me in guts when i’m feeling sensitive to it. It’s natural to feel like this, if we didn’t want a BFP so much we wouldn’t go through all the waiting/injections/poking/tears etc. When do you start tx?


 to everyone

PS.  Just something else, was watching QI (I lurve Stephen Fry), and there was a question about what is sperms favourite smell....and it turns out to be Lilly of the Valley!!! There has been a load of research where they tested lots of different scents to see if they could find something that sperm would all go after, and the best one, which made them all fly off in one direction was LOTV......tso the trick is to smell like old ladies!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh what a lovely day again  Gonna go sit outside I think and listen to the radio, it may stop me going totally  - its gonna be a loooonnnnnnnnng week!!!

Willi- Well done on the weight loss- a stone is fab  Oh I love Stephen Fry too, what that man doesnt know isnt worth knowing!!! Didnt see that episode though- lilly of the valley, very strange!!!

Manimoo- Yeah we all have been there and Willi i dead right bump envy is the worst thing ever. My brother and sil started trying for no2 the week I miscarried and she was pregnant 6w later  Now she is about 24w and I feel ok about it I knew I would it was just so painful at first but now Im just thinking of it as another little bundle of joy to cuddle  

Kerry- Oh how annoying honey-   at the silly woman!!!!

Vicky- hope those sprouts are cooking well, ooooh only 3 more days till your next scan   it all goes well xxxx

Zarah-   hope your feeling ok sweetie xx


Did- Wow your gonna be back tomorrow and I cant wait to have a natter with you its been soooooo long since we had a good gossip and put the world to rights 

Poppet I know your ok so Ill just send you a big 

Mins- Hope you hear from the midwife very soon xxxx  

M2M- how are you?   xxx

   all around xxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

*Mins* - Sorry to hear your scan results weren't great.  Sending Peanut loads of    to stay in Mummy for as long as possible! Even if you don't go to term with him I hope he stays in there for as long as possible. 

*Manimoo* - I know what you mean... there are so many pregnant people around at the moment! I also find that I'm constantly walking past pregnant women in the street and in Tesco. Loads of babies too! I think it's the season for it - springtime and all - hopefully that bodes well for those of us having springtime TX. 

*Vicky* - I've not met Debbie yet either, only Dawn, or was it Denise?  Why do all the nurses have "D" names?  Bet you can't wait until Friday... so exciting!

*Charlie* - Well your little man Riley is absolutely beautiful... what a gorgeous little thing.  You must be incredibly proud of him. The birth sounds wonderful, apart from all the hanging around waiting, and I'm so pleased you had a good epidural experience - I've got this strange fear of them but obviously I don't know what they feel like! Sounds like yours was worth doing! I bet you're still on cloud 9 and finding it hard to believe you're actually a Mummy at last - I can't wait for that feeling - enjoy it.   

*Kerry* - So sorry to read your frustrating news.  How annoying - when we were talking about egg share I didn't consider the implications of having to cycle together - so frustrating. In the end we decided I wasn't emotionally ready for egg share (maybe something we'll consider in the future) but it's a wonderful thing to do if you can. I'm glad you're not having too many side effects or that would make it so much worse. I hope things improve soon and you're able to stop d/r. 

*willywinki* - Sorry to hear you've been in a lot of pain recently.  Hopefully Prof will reassure you about it. Wow - your appointment is soooooo soon! I remember how excited I was before mine!  The clinic haven't said anything yet - need to ring them after lunchtime today.

*Isobel* - I'm okay thanks, just feeling a bit anxious about phoning the clinic in case they are going to delay us by weeks.  How are you doing lovely?

Well I'm ringing the clinic after lunch today to see if they have any dates for me. I really hope they do.    I'm so impatient and just want to know when we're starting so I can get time booked off work and prepare myself for it mentally. I'm also worried that with the new dates something important will clash with my driving test - I had booked it for a time when I was unlikely to be going through anything major - I'm worried it's now going to end up being on the first day of my next AF and judging by how bad Day 1 of my AF was this time around (extremely heavy and painful) I don't really want that. 

I've got my first acupuncture session this evening and I'm half dreading it, half looking forward to it - have any of you done acupuncture before? I'm not really sure what to expect.


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for your kind words I know that I'm gonna have to just put on a brave face for a bit longer. One of the pregnant girls at work goes on maternity leave in may and the other two shortly after so I know it's not that much longer to put up with it all really. I just go and hide in the toilet when the conversation turns to babies!!!!
I think it's more the situation with my friends that's upsetting me, like today my best friend has gone round to one of my other friends (they have only met each other 3 times) for a playdate, my BF has a 10 month old, my other friend a 2 year old ( 3 next month) and 22 weeks pregnant with her second, and I've not been invited, nor have I been invited to the birthday party next month but my BF has!!!!! We've been to every party spent a fortune at Christmas and birthdays and now I feel like I'm just getting pushed out.
Everyone knows about us needing treatment although a lot of our friends think it's down to me not hubby as that's the way he wanted it, and that's fine by me cause I guess male infertility is a taboo subject really. But even though everyone knows I think they still don't understand how emotionally draining, time consuming and fustrating it all is.

Well this wasn't supposed to be another rant I was going to do some personals but now I've off loaded all that I can remember who's said what !!!!

Willi. Bet u are soooooo excited for your apt tommorrow I know I was, I think it's a good idea that you have a diagnostic lap first cause at least if nothing else shows on it they should be able to do something to ease ur pain. I wish they had investigated me really cause I just feel a bit like were going into it all a bit blind.
Let us know tommorrow how ur appointment went.

Charlie.  Congratulations again, what a little cutie Riley is. Glad to hear that your birthing experience was good and that you recomend the epidural!!!

M2M.  I hope u have the news u want by now and that u can start planning your life around those much awaited injections ha! Ha!
I think my cycle day 1 will be 8th may. So should start down regging on my birthday (30th may) all being well. What a fabulous present that will be, I'll be wishing the day away so I can feel like I'm doing something positive toward getting pregnant, rather than just waiting and waiting. 

Kerry. I cannot believe someone would lie about having had a period or not, she obviously hasn't read enough or undertands about treatment otherwise she would have known she wouldn't get away with it. But then again she's probably as manic and fed up with waiting as the rest of us!!

Everyone else take care


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Just popping on to congratulate Charlie on her baby boy!!
And Yogvic - Twins!!!  Congratulations hun!! Dont let anyone tell you its double trouble cos its not, its twice as nice!!  
Mins - Sorry your scan didnt go so well, im sure theyll give you steroid shots and stuff to help if you do have an early labour. Mine were 10 weeks early and look at them now!

Oooh, everyones so excited about starting tx, and lots of new people on here too. Will any of you get to go through tx atthe same time?  Its always nice to have someone at the same stage as you for support.  Im still in touch with the girls i met on this board when we all did tx at the same time, were all friends on ******** now  

Lots and Lots of love and luck to you all!!        

S
xx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

*Manimoo* - So sorry you're having to go through that with your friends.  That's really not on. I have noticed that too though - that friends with kids seem to invite each other to birthday parties, etc. but we don't get invited. Maybe they assume we wouldn't be interested because they would be going more for the children's sakes - who knows.  Glad your colleagues will be on maternity leave soon - and hopefully by the time they are, you will have your  anyway. 

Well I have spoken to Karen today and she's told me our dates pack is in the post.  She was able to give me a couple of dates over the phone so I can put in the requests for leave - our down-regulation appointment (where we'll be getting the drugs and I'll be having the mock embryo transfer - scared  ) is on 11th May.  Only 4 days after I thought we'd start down-regulating, so that's good. My first scan is booked for 26th May so I'm guessing this will be to check whether I've down-regulated enough? 

I'm so relieved to have some dates! Will need to update my ticker slightly in a bit!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

M2M- please dont worry about the mock transfer you have nothing whatsoever to worry about, its not half as bad as a smear so relax. It will be one of the nurses doing it for you and they're all great and very gentle  

Yeah your second appointment is a scan to check your womb lining is thin enough  
xxxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Isobel, it's my past experience of smears that is causing me so much anxiety about TX... can't seem to shake it off.  I have had some absolutely awfully painful smears. I might mention it to the acupuncturist tonight and see if she has any suggestions for relaxing.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Well this isnt half as bad they put a speculum in and then there is no scraping anything like with a smear they simple pass a fine catheter through your cervix, you don't really feel anything, I dont feel it at all but probably as Ive given birth. I promise you it's nothing to worry about. I hate smears too as my womb is tilted and they seem to have bother but this is different


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

It's not the scraping bit I have trouble with, it's the actual speculum.  Even going in it's agonising - and she used the smallest one possible - when she cranks it open it feels like I'm being ripped apart.  I can't actually remember the "scraping" part I just remember the nurse saying the last time "Can you relax please as I can't see your cervix!"


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh honey I would def ask tonight then if she can give you some relaxation tips. Im a really private person but as Ive gone through so many investigations, ops, txs etc it doesnt bother me  so Im sorry I dont seem to be much help do I  Your DP will be there too so maybe get her to hold your hand and try to put you at ease, also try to think about why your there and how this is your journey to parenthood


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm quite a private person too, a bit of a prude.  Took me forever to book my first smear! But it's not about the embarrassment factor anymore really - it's the fear of pain.  I am a very anxious, tense person at the best of times - even now typing this I can feel tension in my jaw, shoulders, neck, etc.  I remember when I went to be fitted with contact lenses - my optician said I had the strongest blink reflex he had ever seen - he could just not get those lenses in! It's totally psychological I know - just don't seem to know how to relax when I'm anticipating pain.


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

M2M. Glad u have ur dates and ur starting just about on time as expected. Bet your really pleased and bet it all seems really real now.
I'll be about 3 weeks behind you then fingers crossed. I don't think anyone is cycling at the same time as me is there? 

I mention to ask where are u having your acupuncture done cause I've heard it's ment to be good during treatment, and if u don't mind me asking how much is it?


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Caz shouldnt be far off you Manimoo but Im not entirely sure I think my hormones are sending me a bit  this week cant seem to keep track of everyone


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Isobel. How's things going? Are u being a good girl and keeping away from those pee sticks?


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Hi Girls just popped on to say thanks for all your comments and kind messages. Been really busy first time on the computer. Hope all your treatments and pregnancies are going well. Sorry no personals too much to read on the board lol ive missed a lot. Il try and keep up with it all now. 

I have to ring the IVF clinic as they want me to make an appointment to go in with Riley.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Love you new ticker Charlie. Aww it will be lovely taking Riley back to the place he started his life  I remember taking my two back to the unit at Princess Royal everyone fussed over them and we got to put our photo up on the board 

Im ok got a massive headache and feeling something going on down below  
xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i might be having tx at the same time as you manimoo 3 wks to my day one we are on a pause at the moment and i have 2 ring 1-2 weeks before we want to start tx.

pics are fab charlie make the most of him he wont stay like that forever.

isobel are you staying away from the pee sticks or do we need to send   round to see you, if you can feel something happening i hope its for the good news not the


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

just popping on to say hello.. I am reading & keeping up with were you all are but it is hard to do personals & remember where your all up to  there is alot of us now isnt there, its going to be a very busy couple of months    xxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies, thankyou for all your good wishes.  I'm waiting to here from Mr Ms secretary today to find out if my next appointment is being brought forward or if I can still be left for two weeks to see him.

Scooby - wow I didn't realise your twins were so early   Thats a real comfort as they look so well, thankyou  

M2M - honestly don't worry about the mock egg transfer.  I haven't had children, haven't had loads of procedures and am ridiculously shy and a wuss about pain and I didn't find the mock et uncomfortable at all.  In fact it was fascinating as at the same time Denise asked me if I'd ever had a scan (which I hadn't) so she did an internal scan and showed me all my insides - which was soooo interesting    So don't worry hun   

Good luck to Manimoo, Willywinki, Caz and all you other ladies starting tx very soon, I'm thinking about you all and sending you loads of   and  

And finally ............

   WELCOME HOME DID    

Have a great day everyone



Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

welcome home did we look forward to chatting to you soon.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Welcome home Did, cant wait to catch up with you   Are you staying at your mums house? 

xxxxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Charlie -those photos are lovely, he's a real cutie and so tiny   Well done on the birth, you make it sound like a doddle!  

Did - Hope you've been granted parole today!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Thanks Poppet Im quite shocked how easy the birth was thats an epidural for ya though at least it brought my blood pressure down that was the main concern.


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi all  

Just a quickie as i'm about to get ready for a night shift   Only managed 1.5 hrs sleep this aft, it's going to a long one!!!!!

Saw Mr McGuiness in the end. He was very proper, and didn't talk much. He basically told me the reason i didn't pg with previous was because of his poor sperm, and that my endo was nothing to do with it. He said that the endo is not preventing me from geting pg now, based on my last lap and dye results. He said some stuff about the immune problems that come with endo and that could be casuing problems. But for now he has agreed to a laparoscopy to check out endo as I hammered home about my symptoms worsening and irregular cycles. Thats booked for 25th June, then 6 months of clomid   if there's no obvious reason, blocked tubes etc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm a bit dissapointed, but not overly surprised. I'm not sold that Clomid is gonna make any difference, but i understand why he wants to go down this route. IVF and chances of a BFP feels a looong waf off now  

Anybody on here done Clomid?? I've not read much, but what i have read wasn't very positive  

Sorry no personals, as gotta dash. 

 and   to everyone
xxx


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Willi I'm on nights tonight too, it's my 2nd of 3 I hate, hate, hate them!!!
I know u feel a little disapointed at the minute but you've got to think positive, your in the system, you've seen the top guy not his understudy, you have a date and a plan of action and for u that's the first step on your fertility journey. 
Mr M might be right and if you can get pregnant naturally or on clomid then that has to be better than putting yourself through IVF!!!!
Think positive you will get there.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Did, I hope you have managed to get home... welcome back, we have missed you  

Winki, I know things might seem a long way off but honestly time really does fly by. I have never used clomid so I can't help you with that one but I'm sure someone on here might have used it x

I hope all you other ladies are doing well     x


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Zarah, Manimoo ~ Thanks for your supporting messages and reassurance. It is progress I know, and you're right, a natural BFP or one with Clomid is better than IVF. I'm really very pleased about the lap and dye, as at least i'll know if the endo is worse or if it is affecting/blocking my tubes. I actually quite liked Mr M's straight way of working, there was no fluffiness and at least you know where you stand with him. So is he Mr M top dog??

Couldn't beleive it, there was somebody from work in the waiting room with her husband!! Me and DP both work at same place and we all saw each other at same time. Everyone quickly looked away like we'd not seen each other, but we all knew why we were there    

I don't normally do nights, but have a 48 hour trial so this is my first night. Will be eating lots of chocolate and coffee to get through   

Did ~ I hope you've got home. Looked inteh cafe for someone who might be expecting triplets but didn't see anyone matching that description  

Isobel ~ Are you managing to stay sane?   the stuff going on down below is still going on   

Am off to read about Clomid

 to everyone


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Winki, what a nightmare seeing someone you work with in the waiting room   that was always my worst fear, even though in reality your all there for the same reason but I still would of hated that to happen. Will you say anything to the other couple at work when you see them or will you just pretend it never happened


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Don't think i'll say anything, but suspect there will be some knowing looks across the canteen!


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi All

Just a quickie...

Winki - i was on clomid so if you've got any questions then fire away. I know you're a bit disappointed by your appointment today but at least you are making some progress, thank god they didn't just say go away and come back in 18 months   I know a lot of people who have got thier BFP with clomid so its definitely worth a shot!

Hi to everyone else  

x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Evening Ladies, hope everyone is well, im home, yippee     

Feels so strange though because im home but not, if u know what i mean, staying at my mums so although its nice, its strange, and paul cant stay with me because im a wriggler now and we cant share a bed and also because of the dogs.   never mind only a couple more weeks and we can go home!!! YYEEEAAAHHHHH

anyway just wanted to say hi to everyone, ill get back on tomorrow and do personals (which is going to take a while cos i have missed loads that has been going on) and catch up on a few PMs ive got, you'll have to bare with me though because i dont actually feel comfotable sitting anywhere using a computer so im having to do it in short sputs, but i promis ill get back on here and speak to you all, i have missed you very much.   im still not huge but starting to get uncomfortable now, if you could see me you'd just think i was big and due any day, actually look smaller then some women i have seen that are just having one, mine just sticks out more.

right ill say night night now and ill be back tomorrow.

Love to everyone xxxxxxxx


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Willi Mr M is the man responsible for the whole clinic but I ment that you have seen a consultant not a junior doctor so you should have the best opinion, been given the best information.

Hope your night shift went well.


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh am pleased to hear that Mr M is "The Man"  

Have spent most of night shift investigating Clomid, and have been pleasantly surprised by the success rates. Was a bit perplexed after we left clinic as to why i was going on it when i ovulate (most months) but now i get that it also increases the number of mature eggs produced each month, to give the   more targets to aim at  

Vicky ~ How did you get on with side effects of Clomid? How long were you taking it for?

Only 1 hour left then i can go home to bed  

 and   to all


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Right here goes, Morning everyone, gosh its early, ive been awake since 5 cos this new bed (at my mums) is so strange,
Im not gonna read back for the last 6 weeks so if i miss anyone or anything then i do appologies. But i shall try my best

Right firstly i better get to know you lovely new ladies.

Manimoo, welcome and good luck, dont worry about feelings towards others that are pregnant we have all been there and we all know exactly how you feel. And as for DH, sometimes you just need women to talk to about it, thats why were here cos no one judges and we all know how each other feels.

Kerry, good luck with this TX, cant believe your recipient lied, thats unreal. Lets hope everything goes smooth from here.
.....

M2M, i shall get back to your PM today 
EEEKKK not long till you start DR, how exciting. Reading back a few posts RE your BMI, really try not to worry, try to enjoy yourself because stress doesnt help, my BMI is 30 and despite trying on my first tx to get it down (and i did to 29) obviously it didnt help, my 2nd tx i relaxed more and but a little weight back on taking me back to 30, and look what happened to me hehe.

Willi good luck with the Clomid, i dont have any clue about what it is, but i do know Mr M is great and if he thinks it worth a try then im sure it is, and at least it may save u the IVF route. Keeping everything crossed for you.

Vicky, yea Dr Coady was telling me once that she deals with identicals because they have to be more closely monitored, she is so good at scans, very througha (sorry for the spelling). And id remembed that i knew her so i thought that might make your day. Cant beleieve your having identicals, its very exciting. Hope the MS isnt too bad, i was very lucky and didnt have but i feel for you because i know ontop of everything else its the last thing you need. 
Hope tomorrows scan goes wel too.

Isobel, hope you are well hun, i dont imagine for 1 second you havent tested cos i know what your like but i hope you are well and resting. 

Zarah, hope you are well hun and that you get to try again soon, hope everyone on here is keeping you going and you are starting to feel more positive about things. 

Charlie, congratulations on your beautiful son, i hope your enjoying the sleepless nights hehe.
Enjoy xxxxx

Caz, hope you are well, sure i have read you have put TX back a month... very sensible. Wont be long before you can get started.

Poppet, hello lovely, hope you are well and enjoying being 28 weeks, well nearly, ill get roung to emailing you as soon as i can. Need a good catch up.

Mins, 24 weeks, whoop whoop, only 2 more weeks till the dredded steroid injection haha, no really its not that bad, just a little stingy and if it doesnt what it says on the tin then im all for a little stingy injection, sorry to hear about your cervix, im sure everything will be fine, your at a good point now so lets keep everything crossed peanut stays put!!!

Right i think i have got everyone, hope so, please do tell me if i havent. I was so worried about loosking this post ive done it on word first. LOL

Suppose ill give u a quick update on me, the hopsital stay was lovely, i actually didnt mind it at all and made some lovely friends with fellow long stayers.
Saw lots of lovely babies, some very tiny ones too, and even got to meet soem triplets last week, who i might add got to leave after a week, despite being tiny (smallest was 3lb 9oz at birth). Made very good friends with the pother triplet mum that is due a week before me, and once she left last Friday i thought i was going to go crazy but i managed OK. I spent most of my time in the cafe as u all well know, it became like my 3rd home hehe.
My last day (Tuesday) was nice anfd eventful my best friend came to visit me and decided to go into labour on me in the cafe, so after her contractions went from random ones to every 2-3 minutes she was taken up2 labour ward and gave birth 14 hours later ish, so i managed to get a quick visit in yesterday when he was just 6 hours old, (she was on a different ward to me but they let me sneek round for 5 minutes before i left).
So here i am, home, and a bit puzzled as to how im going to cope for 6 weeks, got to stay at my mums till my house is ready, should be about another 2 weeks, which is OK cos at least here i am more rested, and boy does my body know its home, my feet are already started to take on a new rounder shape and i havent slept very well either cos its all a bit new to me.
I have to go in weekly for monitoring and every other week for scans, so im just praying these babies stay put for another 6 weeks, although give me another 2 and i bet im fed up and wanting them out. Im strangly normal looking for a pegnant lady anyway but i have a feeling its going to have a growth spurt over the next few weeks so i might start to look like a weeble wobble thing very soon.
Right ill stop rabbiting on, and get my self up, apparently my mum is taking me out today to show me off seen as everyone thinks ive dissapeared of the face of the earth.

Take care ladies, and i look forward to getting back in the loop, although for how long i dont know cos not sure how im going to find the time once the pumpkins arrive, but im going to try my damedest to keep up.

Lots of love and hugs to everyone xxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies  

Willy - I'm glad you've managed to get some info on clomid overnight and that its made you feel allot better about your tx.  I know you were dissapointed about not being put straight forward for IVF but if this could work for you its worth a go.  A lady from my work had been put on a 6 month course of clomid a few months before I went off sick and she was fine on it, bar the odd headache and initially a bit of tiredness.  I'm glad you liked Mr M's style, he is very straightforward   

Did - glad you got home, I had a bit of a panic on that they'd decided to keep you in  

Hi to all you other lovely ladies out there  

The hospital phoned me yesterday and I'm back for another scan and to see Mr M next week.  Well its a trip out   and I'm comforted that they are now keeping a close eye on me and Peanut.

Take care everyone

 and  

Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Morning everyone-

Welcome home Did  We've missed you lots 

Well there is so much going on so I will try to catch up later when my head stops spinning.

I have tested the last few days and have got a   Its still only quite faint but its stronger than it was at the start of the week where I had to hold it near the light and wiggle it about standing on my head  We can now see it with the naked eye so it must be real  Really not very excited yet as we have been here too many time before and its all gone wrong  but for now we have to stay optimistic  

I promise to do some personals later


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Welcome home Did glad your hospital stay wasnt too bad i went mad after 3 days lol  

Isobel congrats on your   im really happy for you not long until your OTD  

Sorry I havent been on much im trying to keep up thats why i havent really done any personals my head is a bit all over lol. Cant believe how much time flys in the day when your not clock watching lol


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks Charlie- Hows Riley? Are you breastfeeding? Dont worry about coming on here you should be resting when the little fella goes to sleep cos believe me no matter how good your feeling now it will catch up on you all of a sudden. You  sort of do stuff on auto pilot at first and then one day you'll be completely knackered- take care xxx.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Isobel ...       Congratualtions hun, what great news to start the day!

Did ... Sooooo glad to see you back hun, missed ya too  

Hope everyone's ok today   Whats weather like over your way? Managed to do lots in garden yesterday and day before but pee-ing it down today   Oh well that means shopping instead!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks Ceri- had a brown discharge since yesterday and just been to the loo and when I wiped there was brown and then a bit of red  Obviously worried to hell this will all be whipped away from me again but I have to remember I bled heavily at this point last time so trying my best to stay positive   Its not bad here today at the moment but I do know we're forcast rain this afternoon  xx Happy shopping!!!


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Good morning ladies.  Oh dear, manager caught me on FF this morning when he walked up to ask me to test opening a database...  he just apologised then walked off, but I bet he can't have failed to see the big purple logo at the top. He knew about our adoption plans as he had to give us a reference, and we told him last summer when it all went wrong, but we haven't mentioned TTC to him at all, and don't want to until I'm safely into the second trimester of a pregnancy. Hopefully he's too much of a bloke to put 2 and 2 together and won't think anything of it. 

*Isobel* - So fab to hear you've got a !  That's wonderful - so exciting - congratulations.  I know you must be nervous but every pregnancy is different and it has worked for you in the past.  Try to keep up the    - I know you are.  And we will all be here sending you lots of babydust and wishing you a successful, healthy pregnancy. I bet the line will keep getting stronger all the way up to OTD.  It seems like loads of ladies have bleeding in early pregnancy - especially with twins - maybe you're having twins again. 

  

*Manimoo* - That's great that our TX will be quite close together.  I've sent you a PM about the acupuncture!

*Charlie* - You must be overjoyed to be a Mummy.  How lovely that the clinic want to see Riley - that's great - are you going to put one of his pics up on the noticeboard?  He is just gorgeous and I love the new ticker!

*Caz* - Not long before you start either.  It'll be good that a few of us are going through it around the same time - even if we're a few weeks apart, TX lasts so long that it'll overlap at some point. 

*Zarah* - Hope you're okay missus.   You're right, there are loads of us now, how exciting.  Have you got any more clinic appointments coming up?

*Mins* - Thank you for the reassurance about the mock ET.  I hope it's an okay experience - I'm just dreading the speculum - seem to have a phobia of them.   Oh well, less than 2 weeks to wait now!  That reminds me, I need to fix my ticker. Hope you're doing okay and Peanut is clinging on for dear life. 

*Poppet* - Hope you and Piglet are doing well.  

*willywinki* - Sorry to hear your appointment was a bit disappointing.  But the laparoscopy will be here before you know it, and the Clomid may well get you your  - it works for lots of ladies.   I also have that fear of seeing someone from work in the waiting room, though at least in your case it's someone who is there for the same reason so hopefully not too bad!  In my case it would be one of the blokes from the office (we service the IVF clinic's IT equipment) fixing a printer or computer, which would be a nightmare... I dread it every time I go near the place! 

*Vicky* - I hope you and the little beanie babies are doing well!  Your scan is tomorrow, isn't it? Grow strong for Mummy, little ones!  

*Did* - *WELCOME BACK!*  Glad to hear you quite enjoyed your hospital stay, but I bet you're glad to have a bit of freedom now before the pumpkins come.  I'm sure it'll be more relaxing once you're back in your own home. I bet you can't believe it's only six weeks or so until you're meant to be meeting them - it'll fly by and then all of a sudden you'll be a mum of three.  So exciting!!! Thanks for the reassurance about BMI - that's great that relaxing a bit and gaining some weight helped you conceive triplets  - will bear that in mind!

*Ceri* - Hope you and your little one are okay.  The weather's good here - decided to wear my jacket instead of my winter coat for the first time this morning - hope I won't regret it!

As for me, things are ticking along here. Still haven't received my dates pack but hopefully soon.  At least I have been given a couple of dates over the phone and hopefully those won't change. We've managed to book them off work so that's good. Less than two weeks now until our d/r appointment... do they generally start you d/r on the same day as your appointment? My Day 21 will be the 7th and the d/r appointment isn't until the 11th, my Day 25  so I assume they'll get me started immediately? Anyone know?


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey Did, you've already been spotted in Hornsea!!  Grandpa Reg was just telling me about your formidable bump after seeing you crossing the road last night - its like being under surviellance  

M2M - don't worry your manager won't have a clue what ff is and even if he did there is a thread about adoption so he would think you were just reading things about that  

Isobel - stay positive hun  

Hi to all you lovely ladies out there.  I dont know if I mentioned but a little duck has made a next and layed her eggs in my nextdoor neighbours garden so I'm currently sat in my front window guarding them as there is a crow hanging around - I just know this is going to end badly   

Take care everyone



Mins x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Mins- shall I pop over with one of cats to get the crow?  I have 2 nosey blackbirds in my garden that actually come right up to my back door and have  a nosey in my kitchen before pinching the dried cat food


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Riley is doing well. Not breastfeeding did start in hospital but he wasnt sucking properly with him having quite a small mouth so wasnt taking enough and had to keep giving him top ups with SMA. The midwifes where not very helpful and because they all have the own opinions one  was saying i was doing wrong another saying i was doing well they totally knocked my confidence so i ended up bottle feeding as i felt he wasnt getting fed enough and was really worried. 

Midwife been today and weighed him hes lost a little bit of weight which is normal he now weighs 5lb 15oz. Cant believe how small he is none of the newborn stuff i got him fits him so had to buy loads of tiny baby clothes


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Ahh shame they couldnt encourage you more, I do find them pretty useless after you have given birth though. I breastfed and my ds only lost one oz and my dd put 2oz on at her first weigh in  Mind you she was permanantly stuck to me


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

charlie that happened with my sister with her first and they would'nt let her bottle feed in the end she signed them both out of hospital and when she got home sent her boyfriend at the time (now her husband to tesco to get some sma and she just bottle fed from there in and she just bottle fed the other 2 because he experience with the first one, it made it better for her cos then they were living with me and my parents so we were all able to help here with feeding him my dad loved it he used to to give him his bottle a lot and quite offeten fall a sleep cuddling him. so dont dont worry you are doing what you think is best for riley, and by bottle feeding you know how much he is getting. apparently my month old niece started on 2oz went to 4oz and is now on 4oz of milk.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Isobel - whooo hoooo a   Congratulations honey, fantastic news   

Winki - the side effects from the clomid weren't too bad. I had a few headaches and mood swings (not unusual for me  ) but that was only really on the days i was taking the tablets. The rest of the month was fine.

Did - welcome home honey!   

Hi to everyone else. Sorry for the lack of personal but i am thinking of you all, promise!

Scan for me tomorrow. I'm so scared, i don't know whats wrong with me. Please send me lots of    and   all will be ok with the little sprouts.

xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Vicky Im sending you lots of    for tomorrow but I doubt you'll need it. Im sure your little sprouts will be doing just fine


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Evening ladies  

Yogvic - good luck with your scan tommorow and enjoy seeing your little sprouts (what a fantastic name for them  ) its natural to feel a bit apprehensive but you'll feel fantastic when you've seen them both and everything is fine  

Did - is your mother still parading you around Hornsea, dear lord you'll be knackered  

Hi to all of you lovely ladies out there

 and  

Mins x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Vicki good luck for your scan tommorrow im sure you will be fine


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

vicky good luck with you scan tomorrow i'm sure everything will be fine sending you lots of          i bet you cant wait to see the sprouts again, what time is the scan.

Did: have you had a good been paraded round by your mum.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Did, welcome home, its great to have you back    

Vicky, good luck for your scan tomorrow.. heres some       for you. I'm looking forward to hearing all about it.  

Isobel, CONGRATULATIONS hun, stay positive   you deserve this BFP so much  

Charlie, Riley is just gorgeous in those pics, you must be so proud    

Hello &   to Poppet, Mins, Caz, Winki, M2M, Kerry, Manimoo (I hope I have got you all) please forgive me if I have forgotten anyone x

I'm sorry I can't remember who asked me now.. but I have my appointment with Mr M on 6th May


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Vicky ... Loads of                              for tomorrows scan hun.


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Vicky, I'm sure you will be fine       xxx

Zarah - that's you, me and Mins all seeing Mr M on Thursday, we are keeping him busy!!!  

XXX


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Poppet, I didn't realise we were all seeing him on the same day, he's a busy man!    xx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Awww ladies you are such a sweet bunch - thank you so much for all your   

I am feeling much better about tomorrow now. My scan is at 4.10pm (just the whole day to wait then   - at least i don't have to go back to work afterwards though  )

xx


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Vicky ~ Sending you lots of            for your scan tomorrow. I'm sure everything will be fine and the sprouts will be strong and healthy. We will need all the details afterwards   Glad to hear you didn't suffer with side effects of Clomid too much, i'm actually quite excited about starting it now. I'm such an impatient ninny!  

Isobel ~ Good news on the BFP,    the line gets stronger and stronger. Hope you've had not had anymore bleeding, and the little embie is staying put   Sending lots of    and   

Did ~ How funny that you're mum is parading your round, you must be knackered    Hope you get a better nights sleep tonight, i'm lnot very good at sleeping in strange beds either, i have to take my pillow with me when i travel with work  

Sorry i've not mentioned everyone, but i am thinking of you all   When we were waiting at the clinic yesterday, i was looking at the other couples and wondering if they use any forums for support, i don't know what i'd do without all of you. Feel a bit of an imposter being on the IVF thread now, but i'm staying put anyhow   

Night night xxxx


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Willi. your not a imposter at all, it's a thread for hull girls so don't worry about it, as long as your happy and feel at home then stay.

Vikki.  Best of look for your scan tommorrow hope all is well and that the sprouts are cooking!!!

Isobel.  Congratulations on your    I hope your lines continue to get darker and darker and hope the bleeding has stopped.

Well I'm now only 8 days away from my CD 1 and starting to feel a little more positive. I've just got a barbaque to get through on Sunday where I'm sure bumps and kids will be the only topic of conversation as my friend who's 22 weeks pregnant is going.

I'll probably disapear for a few days now as I have a few days off work and don't know if I'll get time to post at home, I'll be Reading tho.

Take care everyone


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Morning, Well my mother didnt parade me round for too long ..... thank god, she took me out for coffee then insisted i came home and put my feet up after giving me a mini pedicure so it wasnt all bad.
Minnie - ahhhh the spy grandpa reg, yea i was visiting his next door neigbour my surrogate "nan" bless em.

isobel    

vicky good luck for todays scan although im sure you wont need it.

ooooo Im at clinic on thursday too gosh he is busy that day!! although im not sure ill actually see Mr. M cos im just there for monitoring.

willi.... dont you be going anywhere its not really just for IVF girls, more just hull ones so stay put

right off to do some PMs, hope everyone has a nice day dreaming off the BH weekend,

xxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

glad your mum did'nt parade you for too long.

have a good days and enjoy bh weekend, one more sleep for me and i will be a year older.

isobel


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Morning ladies   

*Mins* - Hope you're right about my manager.  He hasn't said anything and I've chatted to him a few times, so fingers crossed he thought nothing of it! Though we have a work night out tomorrow night and if he has a few, he may ask. 

*Charlie* - Sorry to hear you didn't find the midwives very supportive with breastfeeding.  I hear a lot of women say that. 

*Vicky* - GOOD LUCK FOR TODAY!  Do you have your scans in the EPAU or in the IVF clinic?  Sending you loads of    and    for a great scan. Stay strong wee sprouts!

*Zarah* - It was me who asked about your appointment - great news that you have another one soon.   

*willywinki* - You are soooo not an imposter!  You have to stay - we all want to know the results of your investigations and support you in your future 2WWs.  And be there when you get your  of course!  

*Manimoo* - Glad you're feeling a bit more positive.  I hope you enjoy your BBQ - just think about this time next year when you'll hopefully be attending another BBQ with your little one, or with a hefty bump! 

*Caz* - Ooooh not long now until your birthday! 

Loads of love and  to the rest of you...   

We got our dates pack and consent forms yesterday in the post. BLIMEY!!! I didn't realise how many forms we'd have to complete and how much we'd have to decide whether to give our consent to or not. The one that's really confusing me is about storage of embryos - it asks whether I consent to my embryos being stored for a) 10 years or b) 55 years?!! I don't know whether I should tick 10 or 55 - it's a bit weird - what did the rest of you put?


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Vicky will have had her scan by now I should think - sending loads of    that the sprouts are happy and strong.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah hope everthing has gone ok Vicky and you are now discharged from the unit  xxx

M2M- We didnt want to freeze but we have yrs ago. I really wouldnt worry what you put as you have to "ok" it all again before they freeze them for you  xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

vicky: hope scan went o.k and you saw the sprouts again.

hope the rest of you are o.k whats everyone doing for b.h weekend.

hope its not raining my mums bought loads of plants for the garden for my birthday tomorrow.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Have a lovely day tomorrow Caz and happy planting


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks isobel we will do the planting after dinner when dh comes home from work, hope you are o.k and still staying


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Evening all, thanks for all the messages about me staying around   I'm not going anywhere  

Caz ~ Happy Birthday for tomorrow, it's my mum's birthday too. Hope the sun shines and you can get planting  

Manimoo ~ I'm sure the BBQ will be OK and glad to hear you're feeling more   atta girl  

M2M ~ In my experience men avoid any chances of sensitive/female conversations so i reckon you'll be safe   Bet it all feels very real now you've got your pack through  

Vicky ~ Hope the scan went well today, thinking of you  

Isobel ~ Thinking of you in 2WW, hope you're doing OK and   that BFP line stays   

We gave Boo his first bath today, i had visions of him jumping all over as he's a right wuss when it comes to water but he just stood there all scared   He wouldn't come near me and DP for about 30 minutes afterwards, but at least he's not stinking out the house now   DP is visiting his dad tonight and bringing a curry back for tea  

Hope you all enjoy your BH weekend 

 to you all


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Spotting has now turned to red bleeding so looks like Im having a chem pregnancy  Feel very sad


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

ohhhhh isobel   no words just   xxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi all,

Yeah its all over.Been bleeding all night and just got out of bed to do to the loo and whoosh loads of it all over 
This is the end of my journey now as I can't go on with disappointment again and again but I wish you all well in your tx and your pregnancies. Ive really enjoyed being  on here and chatting to you all but the pain is too much for me to bear now.

I know Ill be ok but I just want to get through the next few weeks as my due date is coming up in less than 3weeks now from my m/c which I know will affect me far deeper than this has  Why is life so cruel? 

Take care
Isobel


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh isobel no words but a big big   for you


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh Isobel, i'm so so sorry to read this this morning. As the other girls have said there are no words that will make you feel better right now. You are right, life is so cruel and I cannot believe you are having to go through such heartache again  

Just to fill you in with how my scan went yesterday. Everything was perfect. Both little sprouts had grown loads and are measuring exactly right for my dates and both little hearts were beating away lovely and strong.   I have been discharged from the clinic and feel like i might actually let myself believe that i am pregnant now! One thing i forgot to ask though is when i stop the Utrogestan - do i just keep using 6 a night until i run out?

M2M - the early scans are in the IVF unit but once you're discharged its just normal antenatal care i think.

Caz - happy birthday!!!

Thanks for all your messages yesterday, it means a lot. Hope everyone enjoys the bank holiday weekend.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks vicky, dh is at work this morning then we are goner do garden over weekend so he can get some veg seeds in the ground.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

I know this has been asked before but can someone tell me how i get a ticker on my signature - its now working


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Morning ladies

Vicky - glad all went well

Caz - happy birthday

Isobel - I just wanted to say that I for one, and I know I'm not alone, wouldn't have been able to get through the last 10 months if it wasn't for your help, advice and unwavering support.  You are an absolute star and I think what has happened to you is absolutely tragic. I want you to know that we are all thinking about you and sending our    If you decide to come back to ff I'd be proud if we were able to give you half the support you've given us all.  Take care hun



Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks mins, just heard on radio its goner rain to put a downer on my gardening plans. i agree with you about isobel, she is a rock for use all and been so supportive to use all i dont know what i would have done with out her.

i am goner put a new one on which site are you goner use, vicky when you do it copy and paste the link in to the box where you have written the info we see and also copy the same link into your ticker wall it should work. if not ask again. when your due date hun.


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh my, such happy and such sad news this morning... I don't know whether to  or 

*Isobel* my love I am so, so sorry... there are no words anyone can say to make it better.  Please just know I am thinking of you, DP is too (I talk about you ladies all the time) and sending you loads of love. Please look after yourself, take all the time you need, and good luck for getting through the next few weeks. We will miss you if you decide it's too painful to come back to FF but if things become a little less cloudy in the days, weeks, months to come, please check in with us and let us know how you're doing.   

*Vicky* I am thrilled beyond words for you.   I'm so happy that the sprouts are now measuring what they should and that the little one seems to have caught up. You are properly pregnant now - a run-of-the-mill pregnant lady  - how exciting is that? You and DH must be absolutely over the moon. When do you find out the date for your 12-week scan?

*Caz* -    - hope you have a fantastic day. 

I hope the rest of you are doing okay.  What do you have planned for the long weekend? We have a staff night out tonight - we're going out for a meal then to bars afterwards, though I won't be drinking with TX coming up so soon, so I might not stay out too late.  I did contemplate having a couple of glasses of wine with the meal but I don't want to risk anything - what do you ladies think? We start d/r in 10 days' time. (   ) Now that May has started it's really hit home that this is starting.

Extra hugs for Isobel.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Ok i'm being a numpty, its not working! Anyone?


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

vicky i had problems when i first did mine try ticker factory or cafe mom like mins i had more trouble then enough with lily pie, copy and paste the link to your signature and profile ticker wall not the ticker wall box. then see if it works.


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Isobel - Oh sweetie I am so very sorry.  Life is very unfair sometimes    I want to second everything Mins has said, you have been there for me from the very start of this journey and your support, advice and wsidom has been invaluable to me.  You're like the big sister I can turn to for anything and I will miss you loads    I will be thinking of you lots, especially as I knew that the next few weeks would be hard for you.  If you decide to come back you know we'd all love to hear from you again   xxx

Vicky - I'm so relieved your scan went well and everything looks good.  Well done little sprouts!! The clinic normally tell you to stop the pessaries straight away but to be honest I gradually came off them by reducing the dosage.  So I went down to 4 for about 3 nights, then 3, then 2 and then stopped them.  I didn't think it was good to just stop them in case of a signficant drop in progesterone, plus I based this on some of Isobel's concerns over stopping them so early after her m/c last year.  I'll have a look at my ticker and see if I can figure out what's wrong on yours. Hope the MS isn't too bad at the minute   xxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Vicky, just copy and paste what I've put below in the "code" box - they make it more complicated than it needs to be when they give you all those bits of code. 


```
[IMG]http://lbdf.lilypie.com/tNkop1.png[/IMG]
```
That bit of code comes out looking like this:


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

M2M - LOL!  I've just sent Vicky a PM with the exact same thing on.  Have to be honest though and say DH figured it out


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i have to say i are'nt brill with all pc related things, poppet you just reminded me i must get my dh to copy my favorites from the desk top and put the all back on to this laptop.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies 

Just popping on as I forgot to wish Caz a lovely birthday 

Thank you to all of you for your lovely words- your all such special, kind ladies who deserve happiness 

Vicky- I second what Poppet said about weaning yourself off the pessaries also vit B6 is a good source of progesterone if your concerned about it  

Mins- I will be in touch later (Im off to your neck of the woods soon so Ill look out for the mad pooches )

Im sure Ill pop on now and again to keep up to date with you all Im way too nosey not to )

Love and    to you all
xxxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Isobel im so sorry its really not fair I will be thinking of you  

Vicky good news about the scan and yes start believing your pregnant now because it really flys. I miss my bump already even though hes here its strange not feeling him move inside me.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks for the birthday wishes ladies it really means a lot to me to have such wonderful people for support.


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

I see you are all ahead of me but you might want to post here today 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=235706.0


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah, i finally cracked it, thank you!!

Thanks for the info on the progesterone. I did wonder about weaning myself off them because i thought a sudden drop in progesterone probably wouldn't be a good idea. I think i'll drop down to 4 tonight and then gradually reduce it over the next week. Have to say i'll be quite glad to stop them but wouldn't want to do the little sprouts any harm!


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

From what I've read, most IVF ladies carry on the progesterone support until the 12-week scan, so I don't think you'd be doing any harm by continuing it - maybe give the clinic a ring on Monday and see what they say?


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi ladies

I wanted to take progesterone up to 12 weeks as I was concerned that my body wouldn't 'take over' so soon but when I asked at the clinic at my last appointment and they said I didn't need it and wouldn't give me another prescription.  So I was really really naughty, I rang my GP surgery and explained that I had been discharged from the IVF unit and wasn't seeing my midwife for another 3 weeks (both things were true) but that I needed a presciption for progesterone to last me up to 12 weeks and had forgotten to ask for one from the IVF clinic prior to discharge  .  The next day I had an NHS prescription and the day after the chemist (who had to order them in specially) had the progesterone waiting for me    

Naughty but I'm glad I did it



Mins x


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

*Isobel* i'm so sorry to read your message this morning, life is so very cruel at times  . I just want to repeat what everyone else is saying, you're like the momma on this thread and have been so supportive to all of us, it just not fair that you've had so much heartache. Thinking of you and DP at this hard time in your lives and praying you might still get a miracle. Take care of each other and let us know how you're getting on when your ready    

*Vicky* really happy that your scan went well yesterday and the sprouts are growing strong with lovely heartbeats. Loving the ticker 

*Caz*

[fly]    HAPPY BIRTHDAY    [/fly]


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Isobel, words fail me.. I am so very, very sorry   I am going to PM you x

sorry no personals, I am feeling too sad for Isobel x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Isobel-I'm so sorry. Thinking of you hun  

Sarah x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Isobel ... I am so so sorry hunny


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

*Isobel* if you're there, I hope things are feeling a bit better today, even if only a tiny little bit.  I know it'll be a long hard road for you but we want to support you.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

thank you for your very kind and nice birthday messages yesterday unfortunely we did'nt manage to get into the garden as it poured it down here yesterday afternoon. been into town today so fingers crossed it will be nice tomorrow and we can get into the garden and get on with the jobs.

hope everybody is o.k today  

if you are there isobel i have pmed you back hun.


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

So sorry isobel, I really don't know what else to say.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Just popping in to say hello, it's very quite on here! hope thats because your all doing good bank holiday stuff! shame about the weather though, I have got my heating on!!   x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Same here Zarah about the heating its sooo cold


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i was out in the garden yesterday when it started to rain/hailstone, it did'nt last for long but was so cold even dh said he was cold yesterday i told him to put heating on but i did'nt bother.

it was quite on here yesterday i hope you all did good bank holiday stuff.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

It's still very quite on here... I hope your all ok   x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Morning Ladies oooo this is a bit swish, i hope everyone is OK, i seem to have lost touch with using my laptop and dont seem to be coming on as much. Hope everyone is well.

xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

yes didabuf i have just turned on  been busy preparing tea so all i need to do when i come in at tea time is turn the oven on and leave tea to cook, it is abit swish had trouble finding use at first.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Oooh I don't think I like this new screen thing! - I'm not good with change though   

I hope all you ladies are doing really well, I don't seem to have got on much over the last few days.  If I'm not on much I'll just look out for half of you at the Womens hospital tommorow   

Take care everyone

  and   

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

mins how are you doing no more unexpected trips to the womens and childrens i hope and no more bleeding either i dont like the new screen very much either.
oh i know i bought some rather illuminis coloured wool and just thought of you when i bought it, my dh said it is a bit on the bright side lol


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Oooh, this is all a bit different!    Hmmmm, think it will take some getting used to

Hope everyone had a nice BH weekend despite the weather being rubbish. My mum and dad brought over the chicken house and run my dad built for me. It looks fab, sure the chickens will love it. I've registered to get some ex-battery chickens, when they come they don't have a lot of feathers, so you can get them little coats!!!      

xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh that sounds good and will save you money on buying eggs from the supermarkets cos they are so dam expensive.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Willy - Your getting chickens!!!! how fantastic    Aw bless and traumatised ex battery chickens that you can nurse back to health - how lovely. Perhaps Caz can knit you some brightly coloured coats for them out of her luminous wool    I always buy Happy Eggs as I like to imagine them all having a turn on the back of the quad bike - I'm sure they don't all have a ride but I can dream   

Caz - no thankfully I'm there for a planned appointment tommorow so no drama, for a refreshing change   

Take care everyone

  and   

Mins x


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Morning All

All change with the new screen i see - i'm sure i'll get used to it!

Sorry i've been rubbish at posting recently but have to admit i've been struggling a bit with the old MS. Well not actually been sick just feeling constantly nauseous, oh the joys - but i'm enjoying it really, all in a good cause (looking forward to 12 weeks though   )

So how is everyone? Good luck to all of you that have appts at W&C tomorrow. I've got my first mid-wife appt tomorrow but i've got a feeling its not been arranged properly - no-one seemed to be sure how to book me an appt with the mid-wife    - so we'll see what happens, i've got a feeling she might tell me i have to make another one. Haven't got a date for my 12 week scan yet, hoping that comes through soon.

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine. I got a comfy garden chair out of the garage earlier so if it stays sunny i can have a sit outside later on.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello ladies  

Just thought Id pop on and fill you all in on whats been happening. Still bleeding very heavily and I really do mean heavy   OTD today so tested and it was still + so I have had to go into the clinic to have some bloods done so they can rule out an ectopic   Back on Friday for repeat tests so will let you all know whats happening   

Lots of    and    to you all xxxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Just want to send some  to Isobel. Good luck with the tests and I will keep up the      that it's not an ectopic.


Sorry about lack of personals today but I'm feeling extremely rough. Off work sick with terrible headaches, nausea, sore throat and bodily aches... I'm starving but can't face eating anything. Really frustrating and not sure what's wrong.


 to all and good luck to those with appointments this week.


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Just a quick one to send Isobel a   xxx


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi Isobel    Hope you and DH are coping OK and keeping everything crossed that your tests come back clear. Take care xxx

M2M ~ Sorry your feeling icky hun    It's horrid when you don't really know what wrong and generally feel rubbish. Hope your keeping tucked up warm in this draughty weather and are gettign lots of rest

Mins ~     At my chickens in luminous cardi's


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Isobel -   Hope everything goes ok at the hospital


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks girls I will let you all know whats happened when I have my other bloods done on Friday, if its not ectopic then teh hcg must have been higher than I anticipated  . Take care everyone xxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Isobel   

willi wow chickens, id love some, we just dont have enough room    its my dream to have a mini holding, just want a few chickens and a goat and a sheep LOL, one day!! we did think about having some chickens at DP's mums house but unfortunatly we wouldnt be able to get there every day to see to them, and i dont imagine they would clean them out for us    oooo well, till then im just going to dream on yours in little coats   

Vicky, the MW should book your scan while you are there, thats how mine was arranged!! 

M2M hope u feel better soon.

xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Isobel Hope everything goes ok with the test on friday and its not an ectopic


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

just want to send Isabel      i relly hope all turns out well on friday what time are you there iv got my down reg appointment at 3.10 on friday and i see we have a fue there tomorrow so i hope it all goes well for everyone. we got a puppy yesturday a buster type dog and guess what we called it  yep thats right buster he's only 8 wks old so cute. i find it hard sometimes to come on here so if any of you are on face book and want add friends let me know understand if you dont cos i know on here its all private and ******** you get to see more of the person but thats fine with me hope your all well and had a nice weekend.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

just to let isobel know i am thinking of her and hope its not ectopic hun


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Isobel, I hope your ok hun    I know this might sound silly but if you tested positive today & your tests show its not ectopic then could you still be pregnant? I don't understand   

Good luck to all who have their appointments tomorrow... I'm not looking forward to mine, I'm very nervous & I didn't think I would be back in that clinic waiting room AGAIN!    

Kerry, I am on ** but because I'm an egg sharer I like to keep my details private.. I hope you still pop on & visit us here, let us know how your getting on with things x

I hope your all well & those with bumps I hope their growing nicely xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

zarah i was wondering the same about isobel, hope you are o.k and you get the answers you are looking for hun


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

It also crossed my mind as well that maybe Isobel is still pregnant. Fingers crossed


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

charlie hows riley doing, he looks like he will be a lady killer when he gets older.


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

caz... i hope he isnt a lady killer, maybe a heart breaker but i dont think charlie would want a lady killer for a son


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

ye you knew what i ment Did, not long now as your mum had you out on parade this week.
i bet you cant wait to meet the trio and find out what they are, i think you could have 2 girls and a boy, have you got everything for them now, you will have to tell your story to the world and see if pampers etc give you free nappies for a year etc.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks  girls but it isnt a viable pregnancy, I was told as much today with how much blood I have lost. Im guessing my hormones were quite high so are taking a while to come down.

Kerry- Im there early doors on Friday- 8.45am


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

No she hasnt been able to as she is working, and her day off is tomorrow, while im at hospital LOL
i think we have everything but i honestly dont know what ive got, i cant even remember what is at my house cos i dont go upstairs when i go round, oooo well if i havent got it then its tuff, the babys will survive, weve got cots, car seats and nappys and bottles. thats the main thing. as for telling the world.... nah too many triplets born these days for it to be extra special, however i have heard that cow and gate send a voucher if you get the HV to write to them so ill be trying my luck there.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

that sounds like a good idea it will cost a small fortune for cow and gate or even sma when my sister had her 3 sma was £5.99 a tin and her 3 are nearly 10, 7 and 4.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Well I've been for my midwife appt - what a total waste of time! The numpty on reception at the health centre hadn't arranged a booking in appt. The midwife didn't know what to do with me and so i have only just been referred into the system today (despite seeing the GP 2 weeks ago) and won't get my booking in appt for another 2 or 3 weeks and then i won't get my scan date until after that! I will be 11-12 weeks by the time i see the midwife so god knows when my scan will be.

I'm seriously not happy. Why can't people do their    jobs properly?!! I spoke to 3 people in the course of getting this appt - how did end up with the wrong appt, surely one of them could have got it right??

Sorry for the rant. Hope everyone elses appts went better than mine today


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Im sorry you had a wasted appointment Vicky   Sometimes they really do seem useless dont they   When I had my 2 they wouldnt even let me have another scan at my booking appointment as they said Id had a couple with the unit   Is there noone else you can call to try to sort it out??

What a lovely day today, Ive cut the grass and done some planting and now Im sat out enjoying feeling warm for once  
xxxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

It is a lovely day isn't it. The sunshine is helping to ease my bad mood a little! Glad you're enjoying it too.

I don't know what to do Isobel. I can't really think who else i can ring. I'll just wait for my bookng in appt to come through and then maybe there will be a number to call with that if i've got any queries


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh its rubbish isnt it especially when I know so many people who have had their scans and booking appointments by 10weeks   Never mind honey think of all the extra scans you'll get later on although they wont look great as your little ones will be squashed up   xxx Hope your morning sickness eases up soon


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all,

Vicky, sorry your appointment was a waste of time, useless springs to mind! x

My appointment with Mr Mc wasn't great either! He said I can egg share one more time & thats it BUT he recommended that I don't, he would rather I did a cycle for myself because the problem I am having is... my embryo's are going into arrest (stop developing) at 3days thats why I am only ending up with one blast this has happened on both tx's. He said he doesn't no why this is happening but it is & because I egg share I'm not giving myself a fair chance. He said if I really want to egg share one more time I can but he thinks I shouldn't. He said if I cycle for myself he will let me have 2 blasts put back even though I am under 35. This has left me feeling abit torn, I would love to cycle for myself without egg sharing but I could never afford it without doing some major borrowing.. I just don't know what to do.. I feel my IVF journey is now over & I'm not ready for that. I just don't know what to do my head is blocked thinking of ways to get my hands on all that cash. They gave me a price list but its not very straight forward so I still can't work out how much I actually need... what a nightmare! xxxxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi ladies  

Just a quickie from me again as it's almost time for my next dosage of Lemsip.  

Vicky - Sorry to hear your appointment was a load of pants.  How frustrating!!!

Isobel -   Glad you've enjoyed your day my love.

Zarah - Big hugs for you, and I'm sending you a PM.  

Will try to get back on later - too much looking at the screen is hurting my head.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Riley is doing really well still small none of the first size/newborn clothes i got fit him hes still in tiny baby sleepsuits bless him. Hes 6lb 3oz at the minute but being weighed again 2morrow.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Aww Zarah-   Ill help you work it out although Im sure M2M has by now. To be honest though I do think Mr M has a point honey as you may well get pregnant by having all your eggs to choose from and its great news that they have said you can have 2 blasts put back.

Let me know if you need a hand with the prices  

xxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

awwww zarah    i hope you can work something out!!   

vicky, dont worry about not getting a scan, they will ring up and fit you in asap, i only had to wait another week, and dont forget although they say its a 12 week scan any reading material you see says 12-14 weeks, i know poppet didnt get hers through till about week 14, but as you id twins i am sure they will try get you in asap as they will need to see if there is a membrain or not.

hi to everyone, ill be back later just off to get some tea xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Isobel, thanks hun but M2M has worked it all out for me, bless her. I think it's great that I can have 2 blasts put back next time, I just need to find the cash now! DP would rather I didn't egg share again to give us a better chance of getting pregnant & I do agree with him, I just don't want to have to wait too long to get the money together. Mr M said I can ring with my next AF (this months came today) but I know there is zero chance of me having the £ this time next month    I just wish I could get some funding but I know thats impossible aswell, its so unfair it really is.  How are you?   

Did, thanks for the hugs.. I hope we can work something out too


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

sorry your appt dd'nt go well vicky.   
glad your appt went o.k did      
zarah, i'm sure you will work something out.    
mins hope your appt went o.k.   
isobel glad you have managed to enjoy the sun today,   
m2m hope you feel better soon   
to the rest of you lovely ladies


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

just popping by to wish isobel well with appt at clinic this morning   

hope the rest of you are well this morning looks like its going to be another nice day.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks Caz- Ive had my 2nd lot of bloods taken so Ill let you know this afternoon when I know whats happening.  

Zarah- i think you owe it to yourselves to  have the best possible chance honey by keeping all your eggs.   you can find a  way to finance it  

Ill speak to you all later when I know whats going on   xxx


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Isobel ~ Good luck for your results later     

Dids ~ We're gonna have 4 chickens to start with, then i'd quite like some ducks!!! Our dream is to have a small holding with a campsite to bring some income in. I'd love nothing more than trudging about in my wellies and scruffy jeans all day   
Caz ~ You did make me laugh with your lady killer remark     

Charlie ~ Glad to hear Riley is doing well   

Vicky ~ I've long held the belief that the NHS recruits lots of idiots!!    And for some reason they are often involved in the apt booking process!  Hopefully you hear something soon   

Zarah ~ Sorry you've had mixed news at your meeting with Mr Mc , although it's good that there is some "science" behind the options he's given to you    It does sound like a cycle just for yourself gives you the best chance of you  even if you have to wait while you save the extra money. The SET rules are sooooo frustrating, if only they were a it more flexible earlier on in the tx   

M2M ~ Hope you are feeling better today   

xxxxxxxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Morning ladies 

Gonna try to do some personals now my brain has started functioning again.  Still off work today as I've been a bit sick  and have an awful cough still. Get the feeling I have a virus and I'll be in trouble with my colleagues if I give it to them too, so best to stay off.*

willywinki* - Yes thanks, feeling marginally better, though only just. I'm relieved my headache has more or less gone now as that was really doing my head in (literally!) - couldn't even watch telly or browse the 'net for long so was very bored.
*Isobel* - Glad you've had your bloods done now. Do you find out today? Good luck and lots of    for you. 

*Caz* - Hope you're enjoying the sunshine.  
*Zarah* - Hope you and DP can come to the right decision.  It's a really tough one.   

*Did* - Ooooh won't be long before you're 30 weeks - you'll be meeting those little pumpkins before you know it! 

*charlie* - Awwww Riley, bless him, I'm sure he'll put on some weight soon but he must be so cute and tiny. How did the weigh-in go today? I hope he's gained a little bit. 

*Vicky* - Did you manage to get anything sorted out re: your appointment? I'm going to try not to take offence at willywinki's comment re: NHS staff considering I don't have any patient contact and don't deal with patients AT ALL in ANY WAY.   

I hope the rest of you are okay.  

Can't believe it's only 4 days until our down-regulation appointment.    However I have realised that...

I'm scared about:

1. the mock embryo transfer
2. not being able to do the injections right

But I'm excited about:

1. getting started at last
2. choosing our sperm donor

So really, that's two scary things and two exciting things, so it balances out a bit. I'm TRYING not to panic about the dreaded speculum  but it's hard when I've had such horrible experiences in the past. Going to take some paracetamol before the appointment, explain to the nurse that I have a lot of trouble with pain, and see what she says... 

What do you all have planned for the weekend? I am planning on making a full recovery and possibly seeing a film at the cinema with DP on Sunday if I'm feeling better.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi ladies sorry for no personals but my head is a bit fluffed this week  

I have had my phone call but am still none the wiser- Wednesday came back at 159 and today is 235 so not doubled the nurse didnt sound very positive but said it could be that Wed bloods were done near lunch time and todays early   Now I have to go back on Monday to have more bloods- whats going on? Ive had an ectopic and it wasnt like this I didnt bleed heavily like I have with this. I dont feel pregnant though so whats happening


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

M2M - Riley was weighed today and he is 6lb 9oz hes put 6oz on since tuesday so thats really good. 

Isobel - Im not sure whether yours could be an ectopic. My first ectopic I was bleeding for 2 weeks before they realised it wasnt a miscarriage and my bloods where doing the same as yours not doubling and not very high. The highest HCG level i got before i had the injection was around 250. Where as with my second ectopic i just had cramping like being on a period and the HCG level was like 5000 when they picked it up on the scan so totally different to my first one.  I really hope yours is not an ectopic as i know how awful they are


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks Charlie- My ectopic was like your 2nd one, really high hcg and just spotting. Can you believe I go to the trouble of having both tubes removed and I could still end up with an ectopic   This morning Denise said my levels were ok for this stage and even when I said last time they were really high she said that meant nothing and they would consider 159 as fine. Now Ill have to wait all weekend to see whats happening- going back to work tomorrow so hopefully it'll take my mind off it. How much blood did you lose Charlie with your first ectopic? I bled really heavy used 40 odd super + tampons and as many night time towels for 4 days but now only got a brown discharge


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

It was just like a period for 2 weeks. It is really stupid how ectopics can still occur even though you dont have any tubes. I still have my left tube but was told when I had my second ectopic that it was scarred so if i got pregnant naturally not sure if it would happen again or not but i thought they would have just taken it out just in case it was to happen again. 

I really hope you get some positive news with your next blood results and its not an ectopic i have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh isobel you are having a rough ride of it this time i am thinkin of you and hope you are'nt having ectopic, silly i would'nt have thought that after having both tubes removed you could have an ectopic.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks Caz I guess time will tell. Yeah it's daft isnt it as thats why I had my other tube removed so i couldnt have an ectopic but now they are saying I still could be


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all,

Isobel, sorry you have to wait until Monday to find out whats happening    I didn't know you could have an ectopic without any tubes, how can that happen? where would the embryo/s be for it to be an ectopic?      x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

isobel what happens if there is no change in your bloods when you go back on monday will they scan to see what is going on in there. yes i wonder where the embryo/s would be as you have no tubes


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

They leave stumps of the tubes so it could be there. Its all a bit bewildering really as even when I was bleeding I didnt have any pain like I do usually with my af. Im totally puzzled by it all as I dont feel pregnant so what the hells going on?? I think I have to keep on having bloods done  till they come down, if they continue to rise but not correctly then I guess they'll have to scan me in the end  

I cannot believe the bad luck I have


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Evening ladies

Willy - ducks as well, I love ducks   

M2M - don't worry everything will be fine, just tell them how anxious you are.  Love the new piccy   

Zarah - I think a full tx to yourself would be the best option. I really hope you manage to get the finances in place   

Yogvic - sorry about the screw up with your mw appointment    Hopefully they will sort your scan sharpish!  

Did - yes I am now consumed with jealousy at your tidy bump and your none gigantic ****    

I can't remember who it is but someone said they had got a 'Buster' dog, I presume its a shih tzu like my three - get a piccy on, there is nothing in the world as cute a a shih tzu puppy   

My appointment yesterday went really well.  My cervix has stayed the same length so there isn't an immediate risk of me going in to labour    I still have to go back for the steriod injection next week but I don't mind that at all.

Anyway ladies I hope you are all doing really well, take care everyone

  and   

Mins x


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

And an extra special    for Isobel


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks Minnie  

I really hope you all dont think Im being rude as I havent done any personals for days but Im just a bit stressed   
xxxx

   to you all xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

you need to worry about yourself for a change isobel nobody thinks you are being rude i am sure,


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Isobel, no-one will think your been rude, sometimes you need to put yourself first & this is one of them times    

Mins, I'm so glad your appointment went well, it's about time you got some good news    & thanks for your opinion on my treatment, I agree with you, I do need to cycle on my own x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

GOOD MORNING LADIES,

MINS THATS BIT OF GOOD NEWS FOR YOU FOR A CHANGE, STAY WHERE YOU ARE PEANUT FOR AS LONG AS POSSIBLE, ITS WARMER IN MUMMY THEN IT IS OUTSIDE YOUNG MAN,

THESE ARE WHAT I HAVE JUST LISTED ON EBAY
GREEN JUMPER,
http://s879.photobucket.com/albums/ab352/cassie1976/?action=view&current=100_2858.jpg]







[/URL](FRONT)
http://s879.photobucket.com/albums/ab352/cassie1976/?action=view&current=100_2859.jpg]







[/URL](BACK)
BLUE JUMPER,
http://s879.photobucket.com/albums/ab352/cassie1976/?action=view&current=100_2863.jpg]







[/URL]
BOLERO
http://s879.photobucket.com/albums/ab352/cassie1976/?action=view&current=100_2866.jpg]







[/URL]


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Morning everyone, well AF arrived as planned this morning so guess I'll be ringing the clinic on Monday to start my 1st treatment. I'm excited and a bit freaked out all at the same time.

Isobel, ireally hope you get things cleared up on Monday so at least u know where u stand.

Willi, best of luck at your down regulation appointment I'm sure it won't be as bad as u think, let us know how it goes won't you.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Manimoo - I'm glad you can get your tx started now, how exciting!!!!! Good luck   

Caz - oooh you have been busy with the knitting haven't you!

Hi to all you other lovely ladies out there, take care

  and   

Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Manimoo, this is where the fun begins! good luck   

have a good weekend everyone xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh manimoo we will be close together as i will be ringing by a week on monday i would think.

yes mins i seem to do more when i take it to my sister's during the day then when i am at home. when i was knitting the green jumper my niece made my laugh she came up to me an she said auntie caz greens not my colour pink is my colour she did make use laugh, my sister as just recieved the dates for her to go on her school visit's on the afternoons of the 29th of june and the 13th of july


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Well ladies I don't know what's happening, my AF has vanished. When I posted yesterday I definatly had that browny red CM, and I normally get it as my AF starts but it's all gone and this morning nothing!!! I really don't know what go think and feel stupid now for posting that I had started when I appear not to have. I do feel a little crampy this AM but normally wake up with AF here. I'm really gutted now as I thought I'd be ringing Monday, now I don't know.

Hope everyone else is having more luck than me this weekend, I'm off to work now!!!


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Manimoo - don't worry af will of arrived by tommorow it'll just be your body messing with you   

 

Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Monimoo, I wouldn't worry, AF will arrive but it never arrives when you want it to! I'm sure you will be ringing the clinic this week with your day 1 even if its not tomorrow   

I've woke up feeling very down today    I just want to get back at tx & its driving me mad    I want a baby so much, I think I'm feeling like this because my neighbour is due her baby anyday now & every time I see her & her bump I think that should be me because my 1st tx baby would of been due this month if I'd of got a BFP    I hate feeling like this! x


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Zarah - I'm so sorry your having such a down day    I'm    that you manage to find the money for another tx very soon.  I know its not easy, we took out a loan for dh's vas reversal and then remortgaged the house for ICSI.  It will all be worth it though hun, you'll get there in the end.
Sending you    and   

Mins x


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for the positive comments and I think they must of worked as AF is definatly here now. So I'll be ringing the clinic tomorrow.
Zarah I know exactly how you feel I'm at work today with someone who is due in 6 weeks and I've spent the day hid in a office to avoid her!!!


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Mins, I hope your right & I find the money soon.. I'm thinking of remortgaging the house, DP not too keen though    I'm going to ring them & get some info & then discuss it again with DP x

Manimoo, I knew AF would show    all systems go!! x

I went to asda earlier & there were so many pregnant women in there, I could of screamed!!


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

zarah sorry you have had a down day hun here's a big    for you.

well it's been a good day got in the garden dh as been putting veg seeds in carrots last week and yesterday he put some radish in and today he put lettice and broccolii seeds in so fingers crossed they come though and nothing decides to eat them before they need harvesting.


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

well im still on the down reg drugs should of been having my egg retrieval on monday and i havnt even started the stims yet im getting a bit ****** off now its been 4 wks of buseralin and i still dont know whats happening they say its cos the recipiant is down regged yet but i think its cos theres no staff this happened last year aswell and my cycle was 3 months long im sure it carnt be healthy for my cycle i havent had a period since beginning of march so my lining is quite thick 6.4mm when it sould be about 3mm. hope you've all had a good weekend and i hope things turn out well for you tomorrow Isobel


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for the hug Caz   

Kerry, thats abit of a nightmare, no wonder your feeling peed off, I would too! don't you even know when your stimms start? I had a delay with one of my recipients but not for as long as you, I think I had to down reg for an extra week or so can't remember now... but very frustrating. I hope they sort you out soon x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

kerry thats sounds like an absolute nightmare there as no wonder you are gettin peed of i would be by now, i think i remeber you down reg for that extra weeks zarah,

isobel hope all goes o.k tomorrow hun what time do have to be there in the morning, i will be thinking of you.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi,

Clinic have just called and bloods are now 600 and odd so I have an appointment for a scan on Wednesday. Can still be ectopic so should hopefully find out on Wednesday. Thanks for your good wishes   

Going to sleep now as I was at work last night. xxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

*Isobel* - Good luck with your scan.  It must be such a worrying time for you.  I keep coming on here hoping for some positive news. It seems crazy that ectopics can still occur despite you not having tubes... how awful. I will keep up the  until your scan.

*charlie* - That's great that Riley has gained some weight.  Awww bless him!

*Zarah* - Hope you're okay.  You and DP will sort something out eventually and get that privately-funded TX you need to get the best possible chance of having your baby.  I know you will. It's a shame it's so blimmin' expensive. And you're right, the pregnant ladies are out in force lately! There were loads in Tesco the other day!

*Mins* - I'm glad to hear your cervix is behaving. (The things we discuss on here!  ) What day is your steroid injection?

*Caz* - The little baby clothes you've knitted are so cute. I hope they sell well on eBay. 

*Manimoo* - Very pleased that AF has put in an appearance!  It doesn't feel like five minutes since I phoned the clinic with my AF so the time has flown by, as it will for you too!

*Kerry* - Oooh how frustrating for you!  That sounds sooooo annoying... I would be feeling exactly the same way. Is this all a result of your recipient saying she'd had AF when she actually hadn't? Grrrrrr!  
I hope everyone else is okay. 

As for me, things really get started tomorrow! I can't believe it's here at last! I'm surprisingly calm at the moment - not sure whether that will change by the morning, but I'm enjoying it for now.  Still not feeling particularly well, but I'm back at work today. I still have a sniffly nose, sore throat and red, blood-shot eyes... urg, I'm gonna look a picture tomorrow for the nurses at the clinic!

I can't believe that by this time tomorrow, we will have been shown how to do injections, will have our drugs, will be down-regulating, will have had the mock ET, and most importantly... will have chosen a sperm donor! OMG!    It feels surreal that we're starting at last!


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Isobel, I can't believe you have more waiting to do... could you still be having a "normal" pregnancy then? I hope your ok & here's a big    just for you xxx

M2M, good luck for tomorrow, you sound very excited    I'm looking forward to hearing all about it   

Hello to everyone else, I hope your well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

isobel i really cant believe they are making you wait another 2 days, is it possible that you could still be having a normal pregnancy or are they still saying it's etopic hun hers a big    for you,

m2m thank you, and good luck for tomorrow you have nothing to worry about though   

zarah how are you feeling today hun   

mins i hope you are doing o.k. hun  

kerry    hope things start moving soon.

poppet hope you and piglet are o.k.   

did hows the house going hope it finished soon for you not long now   

charlie hows rileyhope he starting to gain some weight now heres a    for you and riley.

if i have missed anybody i'm sorry there is so many of use now and hers for you


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi ladies,

They have said it can go either way however because of the amount of blood I lost in the first 4 days its doubtful all will be okay, also I still don't feel pregnant whatsoever despite having the pregnancy hormone increasing   

M2M- good luck honey, hope everything goes well in your appointment.

Zarah- Hi sweetie   Sorry you have been feeling so down, I know how you feel Ive been sick of seeing heavily pregnant women this weekend   

Caz- Thanks hun   

Kerry- hope you can get stimming soon   

Mins- a big    to you my rock    xxx

Did/Poppet-    hope your both ok xx

Vicky-    hope your sickness isnt too bad but just remember its all in a good cause   

Willi- Hope your ok hun   

Manimoo- great news on getting started   

Love and    to everyone xxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Isobel - So sorry you have to wait 2 more days im hoping it will be good news for you  I will keep my fingers crossed

Caz - Riley is doing well hes soon got his appetite hes taking 4oz of formula every 3-4 hours and putting on weight nicely. Next weigh in is wednesday im guessing he will be 7lb + then. Still in his early baby sleepsuits cant wait until he grows into the little newborn outfits i got him hes just so little.

Hi to everyone else on the board. Hope your all well 

Heres a few more pics of Riley if any of you want to see how much hes changed already

http://img689.imageshack.us/i/dsc08874d.jpg/

http://img175.imageshack.us/i/dsc08807o.jpg/

http://img96.imageshack.us/i/dsc08876e.jpg/


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

charlie he such a sweetie deffinately a little heart breaker there.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Charlie, your photos are great... Riley is just gorgeous    you must be very proud x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

He's lovely Charlie,enjoy this time    xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

good morning ladies hope you are all o.k this morning d'h is starting work at 7.30 in a morning as from today, so i have got all hovererd round and cleaned bathroom this morning, hope its going to stay sunny got towels to hang on the line. enjoy the weather ladies.


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Isobel. I can't believe how calm and patient you seem during all of this, I really hope everything works out ok tomorrow. I     it does, I think we all do as youve cone through so much heartache already trying to achieve your dreams.

M2M. The big day is here, let us know how it goes and I'm sure that the loverly nurses will be gentle with you.
Do you remember how long it took for you to recieve your dates after you was all paid up?

To MINS, VIKKY, POPPET and DID I hope the little ones are behaving and not causing you all too much trouble.

CAZ. Hope your AF behaves and shows on time then you can get started again, when is it your due.

ZARAH. Have you made any progress yet in finding the money for another atempt.

Well for me it's CD 3 and I'm patiently awaiting my date pack, I did have to laugh when I rang yesterday when she said the dates would be posted out cause I was just like OMG more waiting aaaaaaggggghhhh!!!!


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi ladies   

Well our appointment is now over and I'm back at work. Will do personals later but just wanted to update you about today!

It went well, though the mock embryo transfer was unsuccessful, as I expected it would be. We saw Dawn and she was absolutely lovely - very gentle and slow with it - but it was too painful and I couldn't handle it, despite having taken painkillers and Rescue Remedy, having DP with me holding my hand, and being very calm and relaxed.

Dawn wasn't at all fazed though and said I certainly wasn't the first. She's booked me in to have a repeat mock ET under sedation, and has said I can have sedation from the real ET as well, which isn't a problem. In fact the way she described it was as if she sees that sort of problem every day - she just patted my knee and said "It's fine! Pop your clothes on and come through." She really is nice! I kept apologising and she just kept saying "It's fine!"

So at my first scan on the 26th, I also have to have a mock ET under sedation. We were shown how to draw up and administer injections, which I think I'll be fine with, though we haven't decided yet whether I'll do them or DP will. I'm a bit anxious about starting injections but I'm sure I'll be okay after the first one. I start down-regging today.   Wooooo! I'll probably do the injections just before bed as that'll guarantee I'll be home to do them at the same time every night.

We also chose our sperm donor.   We were worried there wouldn't be one that seemed suitable, considering we only had the choice of four different guys, but there was one we were both drawn to and we went with him. We feel very comfortable and happy with our choice - so yay!

All in all we're feeling quite positive about it all. I'm still a bit disappointed that the mock ET didn't work out but I expected it would be a problem for me. I can only describe it as feeling like my skin is ripping - definite pain, not discomfort.   It did become unbearable. However Dawn did say (TMI upcoming!   ) that she could see my cervix and its position looked absolutely fine so she doesn't think there'll be a problem at all with the actual technicalities of it all.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Just a quick one as Im cooking but a big    to M2M, Im sorry your in such discomfort    but I am glad Dawn was extra nice to you and put you at ease. Good on you having the sedation for transfer, it means you'll get to rest even longer afterwards to let your little embie settle in   

Im doing ok, still puzzled and baffled as to whats going on but I should know tomorrow morning so Ill update you all then.

Take care girls xxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Isobel    x

M2M, sorry you didn't get your mock ET, but I'm so glad everything else went to plan & you managed to choose a suitable donor    good luck with your 1st jab tonight. I found it easier to do my own, I didn't want DP to do it but go with whatever you're comfortable with. 
I haven't managed to get funds together yet, to be honest I haven't tried. I can't face anymore let downs at the minute. I'm going to give myself a little time. 

I hope all you other ladies are well    xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

manimoo anytime between now and next mon/tues.

zarah, isobel.   

m2m    sorry you had a bad experience with mock et, but glad everything else was o.k. and you can get started.


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Evening ladies  back for a few personals...

*Zarah* - Big hugs for you.  Thank you - yes I think I might end up doing my own injections - might find it easier that way, though I expect DP will be on standby in case I can't do it.  I don't blame you giving yourself a bit of time - you've been through the mill lately so will undoubtedly need a bit of "me" time to get your head together.

*Isobel* - More big hugs for you too!  That's a good point about having sedation meaning I can rest a bit longer after ET - I really want to be as relaxed as possible on that day - never had sedation before but Dawn said it's like having a good few G&Ts.  Good luck for tomorrow morning - will be thinking of you. 

*charlie* - Those photos of Riley are soooooo gorgeous!  What a little cutie he is!

*Caz* - Thank you.  Hope the  pays you a visit soon!

*Manimoo* - We went in to pay our invoice and were told our dates may be ready already, but they weren't as there was a staff shortage. In the end I think we waited about a week, but Karen at the clinic was very keen to get us our dates quickly - she told us to ring her on specific days to get more info. I think we got the official dates pack in the post about 10 days after paying up, though Karen had already given us the dates over the phone. Maybe try phoning again and asking if they can give you any dates over the phone?

Everyone else... 

Well I've set the alarm for 9.30pm to get the drugs out of the fridge, then will do the injection at 10.00pm. We decided on that time as we're likely to be at home at that time every night, e.g. if we go out for a meal or something - don't really want to be taking my bright yellow and purple sharps bin out to restaurants with me.  I'm actually quite looking forward to my first injection in a strange sort of way, because it means STARTING!!!


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i also did my own injections but d.h. did come and give me support on the first night but after that i was o.k. i just sat on the bed an did mine after i had my bath as i found the skin was sorter then, but everybody is different and you will find your own way of doing them, just remember that when you start stimming that also as to be done at the same time, but in the leg.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Just want to say good luck for tommorrow Isobel I have my fingers crossed xx


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

bless ya m2m im just the same i have to have a general for my egg retreival as i cannot handle it but they also get more eggs cos im asleep they dont have to worry about pushing. Isabel i wish you luck for morning.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Isobel, good luck for tomorrow.. I will be thinking of you   x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks to all you lovely girls    Although I know there wont be anything to be seen, just can't see how there will be after the amount of blood I lost and the empty feeling I have now but at least it might give me some closure. Ill let you all know when I get home whats happened    xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

good luck for morning what time have you to be there i.m going out in morning but will check in on you at tea-time hun


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

8.45am I think Caz


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Just a quick one, bad didabuf not getting on here, im just so tiered (ive been out shopping today and ive totally over done it)
just wanted to send a hug to isobel. thinking of you, and will be tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Once again, sending you loads of love Isobel.     

Well I've just done my first injection. Did it myself in the end as it just felt right - and I'm glad I did as it allowed me to prove to myself that I could do it.   Was pretty shaky beforehand and almost couldn't stick the needle in, but when I did, I didn't even feel it! Didn't hurt one bit, though the site of the injection is a wee bit itchy now. I'm really proud of myself for doing it though.   It's made it all seem so real!

Will be thinking of you in the morning Isobel and hoping the news is as good as it possibly can be.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi girls- firstly thanks for the support    Ive had my scan and a sac was seen in the womb however its empty at the minute so need to go back next Wednesday to see if its an on going pregnancy, we also saw some fluid on my ovary which she said can still be a sign of an ectopic so have to ring if I get any pains or Im worried. So still in limbo land at the minute as last time at this stage we saw sacs and yolk sacs/ poles etc.

Have any of you girls heard from Mins in the last day? We chat constantly all day every day but I havent heard off her in over a day and Ive noticed she hasnt been on line since Monday night so Im really concerned about her.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hello All!

Gosh i've been so rubbish at posting lately, sorry ladies! I have no excuse really other than tiredness and general laziness!

Hope everyone is doing ok.

Isobel - good luck for today. I have been thinking about you lots. I'm so sorry your having to go through such a horrible time, it must be so hard being in limbo. I hope you get some more definite answers today and of course i    for good news.

M2M - congratulations on successfully completing your first jab! The first one is definitely the hardest. I had the needle against my skin for ages but wouldn't push it in because i thought it would hurt and then when i finally did it i didn't feel a thing    Your treatment will fly by now, good luck!!

Manimoo - congrats on your day 1. My dates took ages to come through - i think it was just over 2 weeks from when i rang with my day 1 - i wasn't happy! Hopefully they will get yours through more quickly for you but don't worry if it seems to be taking a while.

Zarah - hello hun! Really pleased your appt with Mr M went well and i have to agree with what he and all the other girls have said that doing a full cycle for yourself would be your best option. It is such a lot of money though i can see how you will find it hard. It is such a shame you can't get any funding, i know the funding debate is never clear cut but it seems so unfair that through no fault of your own you have to find nearly £4K to get pg when others can just pop kids out willy nilly! There should be a rule where those that get pg on their first NHS cycle can donate their second one to someone else - i would donate mine to you   

Caz - not long now for you! Are you excited to be getting on the rollercoaster again? Have they said if they will change anything with your cycle this time to try to get more eggs?

Charlie - Riley is sooooo cute. He does look tiny but don't worry i'm sure he'll be bursting out of his newborn clothes in no time.

Poppet, Did, Mins - hope you and your bumps are doing really well - not long to go now for all of you!

Not much to report from me. I got my booking in appt through and its next Wed so they've got me in pretty quick. We've decided to have a private scan next week too because it could be a few weeks until my NHS one and i'd like to see my babies again - i still feel like i need constant reassurance that everything is ok.

Also we've just booked a holiday to Crete for the middle of June - can't wait! I'm looking forward to doing nothing for a week and enjoying the sunshine!

Lots of love and    to you all


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Isobel - so sorry you're still in limbo. It must be a very difficult time    As for Mins, i haven't heard from her but then i haven't been online that much over the last couple of days. Hope everything is ok


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Meant to say.... to those of you with treatment coming up, i have 2 relaxation CD's - a Zita West one and another similar one - that i would be happy to loan to anyone who feels they might like to try them. I found i got quite stressed during treatment and i would find it hard to stop my brain working overtime and the relaxation CD's really helped me to switch off. Might not be everyones cup of tea but if you'd like to borrow one just PM me your address and i'll pop it in the post.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Isobel - So sorry you still dont have answers the worst part is waiting and not knowing what is happening with your body. Hopefully the sac is a very good sign and I will keep my fingers crossed everything works out for you because you deserve it


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Morning ladies  
*Isobel* - Huge hugs for you honey  and I will keep up the    until Wednesday. You must be going out of your mind with all this waiting when you just want to know one way or the other.  Not seen anything from Mins since last time she was on the thread - hope she's okay. 

*Kerry* - Do you have sedation for ET as well? I'm worried now that if you have to have general anaesthetic for EC, sedation won't be enough for me for EC!  What does sedation feel like? Is there actual pain relief or does it just make you not care about the pain?

*Vicky* - Good to hear from you.  I don't blame you booking a private scan - it will be lovely seeing your little ones again. Do you have the private scans done at the clinic or in the main hospital (or somewhere else)? Are they expensive? Great news about your holiday too - it'll be a well-deserved rest for you during the second trimester! Lovely!
Everyone else... 

I'm still on a bit of a high today after doing my first injection last night! I think it really helped doing it myself, rather than asking DP to do it for me. I honestly thought I wouldn't be able to do it but I felt really empowered afterwards - sounds strange I know.  I guess it's all just starting to feel real now and that's just one less thing to be worried about now I know I can do the injections myself. I'm just waiting for the side effects to start now - when can I expect the delightful headaches and mood swings?


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks girls your all so lovely.   

TBH Im more concerned now about Mins, this is so unlike her not to have sent me a message or been on line. Im    she is okay   xxxx

Vicky- good on you having a nice break, bet your so excited   

Charlie- hope Riley is good and your getting some rest   

M2M- well done on your first jab


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Isobel, you're getting me worried about Mins now... I'm not on here often enough to notice when people are missing unless it's for a good few days.   But it sounds like Mins should've been on before now. Was she meant to be having her steroid injection this week? I've forgotten now - maybe she's had to go into hospital for monitoring like I think she did before and can't get to a computer? Or maybe she's lost internet access or something -     that she and Peanut are okay.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

We message each other constantly but Ive not heard from her since Monday and I know she would have sent a message this morning before my scan. i hope its just her internet connection and she's ok


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Isobel - I was at doctors with Riley and was thinking of you and your situation. I remember when i thought my pregnancy with Riley was an ectopic even though i didnt have the bleeding. When they scanned me i only had sac and also had fluid and they had to scan me a week later to check it wasnt an ectopic DH reminded me of this when i said how your scan went. Hopefully the fluid is nothing to worry about for you and you have a viable pregnancy   

I have just been to doctors with Riley. We noticed last week he had a lump on the left side of his neck and will only sleep with his neck on the right side as you have seen from the pics. I was worried so spoke to midwife today and she got me into doctors. Turns out he has congenital wry neck which affects the muscle in the neck causing a bruise which is caused from labour coming down the birth canal. Nothing to worry about will go in time and i just have to massage it with baby oil to try and relax the muscle out. He did come out fast so im guessing it will be from him coming down so quick. 

Riley also had his weight checked again today hes now 6lb 15.5oz almost 7lb cant believe how quick there weight increases.


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hi Ladies, just a quick one as im just going out but i wanted to let you know 
Minnie had her baby last night, he is doing OK i think, he was 1lb 14oz. i dont know much more but if i get to know anything else before she gets back online i will let you know (i live accross the road from Minnies FIL)

big hugs and positive vibes to minnie and i hope we hear from you soon xxxxxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

OMG Did, thank you so much for letting us know... I can't believe Mins has had Peanut already. Was she about 25/26 weeks? He sounds absolutely tiny... I really hope he's okay and that Mins is doing all right as well. I really don't know what to say... just keeping up the     that little Peanut is okay. Thinking of you Mins, DH and baby Peanut.


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Have just been catching up and saw the news about Mins having Peanut 

Praying that the little fella is doing well and sending lots of         to Mins and DH to get through what must an emotional time for them    

Will do personals later

xxxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh God I knew something was wrong. I    to god Mins and her little one are ok, she is such a special lady who has been my saviour on here. Lots of love and    to all 3 of them xx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh god Mins - i am    you and little Peanut are ok. C'mon little man, stay strong      Thinking of you at what must be such an emotional time


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Omg cant believe Minnie has had her baby . I really  he is doing well and and   to you and your DH stay    .

Girls - I see Minnie made a post on monday under a pregnancy forum on here about having her bump going hard and having indigestion type pains sounds like that may have been start of labour maybe.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah I saw that the other day Charlie but she has been like it on and off for  a bit now so just thought it was braxton hicks, obviously not bless her. This has been Mins fear from early on in her pregnancy and I just feel so, so sad that the little fella has come early.    he comes on quickly and everything is ok   .


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Mins i really   that the three of you are doing well and peanut goes on to grow big and strong. I just wanted to let you know your in my thoughts.


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

OMG!  I'm in shock about Mins.    that baby Peanut stays strong and sending all my love and positive thoughts to Mins and her DH        xxx

My friend had her little boy at 28 weeks last year weighing 1lb 13oz and he's now a very happy, healthy, active one year old, I hope Peanut stays just as strong.

Isobel - Hope next week's scan brings you closer to knowing what is going on, and that you don't drive yourself insane with waiting until then    xxx

Will do personals later as had pretty much covered everyone and then lost the post!!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Im still in shock about Mins. I cant believe it 26 weeks   If anyone deserves  a break its Mins she has had a rough ride since getting pregnant and is such a kind lovely person through and through. Hoping and praying her little peanut is a tough nut and grows big and strong for his mummy and daddy


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree Isobel, Mins has done everything in her power to give Peanut the best start in life.  I hope the hospital now do everything they can for him too


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh my god cant believe mins has had peanut so early, the hospital's can do some amazing things so i    he will be o.k and get strong for mummy and daddy. did if you mins fil send our thoughts if you can. mins did'nt even get to have the steroid injection to strengthen peanut's little lungs that was tomorrow i believe. hink of you mins and dh       thoughts are with you.

isobel cant believe you have yet more waiting you must be so worried.   

did i hope the pumpkins are'nt giving you too much trouble not long to go now.   

vicky glad you got your appt though after the mix up.    

poppet sorry i missed you how are things going for you, cant be too long now,  

m2m glad you have got going i was o.k with sadation but you might want to mention about the ec and see what they say.  

kerry and manimoo hope you are both doing o.k


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Im still in shock over Mins too and Isobel your right she has had a really tough pregnancy. I really hope the little fella stays strong for his mummy and daddy i will be thinking of them


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Caz- to be honest any worries I had seemed to have gone today as Im too worried about Mins and peanut, Id give anything to know he's ok and will be fine. Your right they postponed the steroid injection last week so the poor little mite didnt get it, your right though its amazing what they can do with prems nowadays.


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Just popped on to see how everyone is doing and saw the news about Mins and peanut, Praying that peanut stays strong,    the Intensive Care is an amazing ward and Peanut will be in the best possible hands there.  If anyone is intouch with Mins, please please send her  my love and if she want to talk to anyone she can message me anytime.  I spent 5 weeks on that ward with my 2 so know how shes feeling and what shes going through   

Isobel, how you doin hun   
I know i dont post on this thread much anymore, but im often lurking, seeing how your all doing 

Lots of Luck and love to you all,
S
xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

OMG! I can't believe what I have just read about Mins, I    her little peanut is ok. I can't believe his weight so very, very tiny. Did if you see her FIL tell him we are all praying for her & baby. She has had such a rough pregnancy & I know she was dreading this happening. I hope we hear some news   

Isobel, more waiting for you.. I pray you get the outcome you deserve so much    PM me if you need me x

Vicky, thank you for what you said about donating your next cycle to me, that was such a lovely thing to say & I so wish that was possible    x

M2M, I'm glad your 1st jab went well, it will fly by now   

Hello to all the rest of you    xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Just checking to see if there was any news of Mins... I really am worried about wee Peanut and can't stop thinking about him and Mins and her DH.     Isobel you knew something was wrong, didn't you   let's hope our collective thoughts and prayers will help the family through what must be such a worrying time. I am so hoping for some good news and hope Peanut is be a strong little fella just like Poppet's friend's little boy.
Sending Peanut, Mins and her DH loads and loads of     - we're all thinking of you.


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Morning all

Sorry not been on for a while, am trying to catch up, but apologies in advance if i miss anyone.

I was really hoping there might be some news on Mins and Peanut  ?? Can't stop thinking what Mins and DH must be going through right now it must be heart wrenching and he's just so little.  that the little man is OK and getting stronger every minute. Sending lots of    

*Isobel *~ Fingers crossed you get some resolution today, it must be so tough not knowing what is going on. Good luck  and lots of     for today

*M2M* ~ How exciting that you've started  and you were brave doing your own jabs from the get go, if we ever get to that point i think i'll have to get DP to do them. Any side effects kicking in??

*Vicky *~ You made me laugh with your relaxation CD's, i know they really help some people, but they make me climb the wall  Went for a massage recently, and they had that plinky plonky music in the background and i had to ask them to turn it off!!  Glad you got your dates through, when did you say you're going for your private scan? I don't blame you for not wanting to wait, i think i'd want to see them every week 

*Charlie* ~ It's wonderful to hear Riley is putting weight on well. Poor little fella having a cricked neck, maybe you could borrow Vicky's relaxation Cd for when you're giving him his massage 

*Zarah* ~ I'm really happy that you have made your decision about having a cycle to yourself, it'll give you more good embies to get your  . The wait for tx will be worth it. Have you managed to persuade DP about remortgaging??

*Caz* ~ Sounds like your not far from starting tx, is AF due this weekend?? Has it been good to have a break afterall? 

*Manimoo* ~ That bloomin witch playing games with you. Glad it's arrived at last and you can get going. Has your date pack arrived?? 

Sorry if i missed anyone, this  is for you

Well i'm just waiting now, my lap seems ages away! I never have been very patient and i just want to get going on the Clomid now, funny how i didn't want it before  I heard 2 more BFP results from Clomid today from the Occupational health lady at work which has boosted me 

xxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi willi- sorry hun my next scan is next Wednesday    

I wish we could know that Mins and peanut are okay. If positive thoughts and prayers work the little fella will do great  

Be back on later xxxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Just a fleeting visit to send Mins and dh the hugest bundle of                                     Mins i hope you are healing, resting and managing to talk to your little boy      Lots of love to you all xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Mins-sending you lots of       .  Your little Peanut has already proved what a fighter he is and I hope that he is continuing to thrive.

Isobel-thinking of you hun   

Sarah x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh Im finding it so hard today thinking of Mins and peanut    I cant begin to imagine how she's feeling, hope she's physically ok and able to spend all her time with him.


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

I don't know how plausible it is, but could we send her a card at the hospital to let her know that we are thinking of them and praying that both Mins and Peanut are OK and doing well??


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Maybe Liz could organise that (if its not too much trouble with all that she has on) with her living nearby to Mins and grandpa Reg??    Everytime I think about her I keep crying, we got so close after she got pregnant and now I feel so helpless as theres nothing I can do to help    xx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hi Ladies, of course i can get a message to her, i wouldnt mind, send me a PM with any ideas of what you'd like me to pass on and i will.

sorry its a quick one, ive been out at hospital today so im pooped, going for a lay down before i go out for tea tonite.

hope everyone is well

xxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I was hoping for some news on Mins & the little fella. I    they are both doing well   I have been thinking of them all day xx

just about to have tea, so I will be back later xxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

liz are the pumpkins doing o.k still i hope they are gain some weight now before they are born, it's a shame you could'nt have popped in on mins while you were there, did she tells use what she was calling him,

what a lovely idea about sending a card, but i think it will be better if liz was to get any messages to granpa reg, as there is no garantee they have kept them at hull they could be anywhere, if there was no beds in itu for peanut.

isobel hope you are, o.k. hun, i know what you mean about mins i have been the same today,    i told my sister last night and she said poor little fella been born so soon and was telling my mum this afternoon and she said is he o.k she also asked what he weighed so i told, so we all hope he is o.k.

for the rest of you,


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

hi, this is mins dh... I believe you know through Liz that mins had peanut by emergency c-section at 2151 on tuesday night 11th..Which was 25 weeks and 6 days I believe. He weighed in at a grand total of 1lb 14oz. We just saw a funny shade of blue little thing before he was whisked away to intensive care. He is still hanging in there but high as a kite on morphine because he wont stop wriggling and burning all of his energy. Mins wanted every one to know what was happpening and will be in touch first chance she gets but asked that I say hello to everyone on her behalf..


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello Mins DH, thank you for letting us know how Mins are peanut are. I    he stays strong. Please send Mins all my love & I'm thinking of you all    X


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Hi Minnies DH, let Minnie know I am thinking of you all at this time, i hope little one stays strong and keeps fighting


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

hi mins dh i just want you to know i am thinking of you and so are the rest of my family and we hope he stays strong for you and keeps fighting   .


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

what about if people were wanting to send cards if they ask liz by pm for her address so she could pass them on to granpa reg to give them just a thought maybe it would be best of you were to do that of they said (thinking of you) on them, this just an idea. if you are'nt very good at telling others what you want to put.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Morning

Mins and DH- thinking of you all so much and praying so hard that peanut is ok. Mins your an amazing woman- stay strong honey lots of love  xxx  

Caz- Mins had a few names she had in mind but dont think they had come to a decision so I wont spoil it by mentioning some  

Love to all


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

isobel hope you are o.k and feeling a bit better now you know mins is o.k. she will be feeling a little sore i should think, c-section was her worst fear if i remember right.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

No honey Mins wanted a c-section more than anything but not under these circumstances    Im ok thanks although had some other sad news off someone else I talk to from my tx last year   Just seems to be a week of it


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh isobel hun       if you need a chat i am always here some where just pm me.


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Just marking girls!


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Just read the message from Min's DH.  So glad she's ok and that Peanut is being a little fighter   

Sending all my love to all three of them xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

not long now poppet the next 10 wks will fly by for you.


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Phew, it's lovely to hear from Mins' DH, we'd all been praying to hear some news on them all.  

It's sounds like he's a fighter with all his wriggling about   . Stay strong family Mins, we're all thinking of you       

Isobel ~ Sorry to hear you've had some bad news   , it's just plain    that you're having a rough time at the moment. We're all hear for you if you need us   

Took Boo to the vets last night and he needs an operation    Stupid thing is, the Pet plan says that Vet fee's are covered from day we took out policy, but illness fee's don't start being covered for 2 weeks. Worried now we will have to stump up the £575 for the op    Gonna ring vet later and see if it's OK to delay op for 1 week. It's not a serious problem he has, but will pay if vet thinks it's not fair to delay 

xxx to everyone


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you to Mins' DH for coming on and giving us an update. I can't stop thinking about little Peanut. Stay strong for Mummy and Daddy, little fella!


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hi Ladies hope everyone is well.

willi i hope you can delay boo's operation (think i was in hospital when u got the dog... what breed is it)

M2M hope the jabs are going OK

Vicky wont be long till your scan   

Caz, the pumpkins are all fine, as am i. thanks 

sorry i havent been on much since i got home, my mind is in over drive at the moment with the extension and the babies, were just trying to get lots done while trying to rest plenty and unless i use my dads computer i cant get comfy while using my laptop anywhere in the house so i cant also get on that much.
i am thinking about everyone though

I have bought a card today for minnie and i will get it accross to Reg at somepoint and ask him to pass it on.

hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Evening lovely ladies  
Still thinking of Mins, her DH and the teeny tiny little Peanut!  I hope they're all doing well. 

*Did* - Thank you for keeping us updated re: Mins and it's lovely that you've got her a card.  I'm sure she'll really appreciate it.

*willywinki* - Sorry to hear poor Boo needs an operation and I hope you don't have to pay all that money! 

*isobel* - Big hugs for you sweetheart  and sorry to hear you've had more sad news.  You've really been through the mill lately.
Everyone else... 

As for me, I'm fine and my down-regulation injections are going well. I'm managing them okay though got a wee bit overwhelmed last night because I wasn't feeling well in general, and it just hit me what a huge thing we're doing here.

We've got my father-in-law coming up for the weekend because today is the 1st anniversary of DP's mum's death... so a sad day here today.  He is bringing up her ashes and we're going to Flamborough Head tomorrow to scatter the ashes by the sea. DP's mum always loved the northern coastline so it seems appropriate. We'll probably have fish and chips up near Filey or somewhere like that. So I might not be on much until Sunday night but will keep checking every so often for news of Peanut.

Going to have to try to do my injections in secret this weekend as we don't want FIL to know we're actually going through TX as he'll ask too many questions.  
Have a good weekend ladies, and    for Peanut and Mins.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

did not long now before the pumpkins arrive hun is the house nearly ready for you to get sorted out and back into before they arrive.
glad you got mins a card, i really hope he stays strong for mins and her dh after all she been though with her pregnancy


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone
Just popped on to see if any news from Mins, hope shes ok and hope Peanut is doing ok.   
Isobel , big hugs hun, your seem to be having a really tough time   
M2M, big hugs for you too hun for this weekend. I live at Flamborough and its lovely up at the lighthouse, Thornwick Bay just before North Landing is a lovely place too, a bit quieter and a bit more secluded, but lovely, i will be thinking of you tomorrow hun  
Did - Not long now hun, hope you are getting plenty of rest!!

Lots of love to you all

S
xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

M2M, I will be thinking of you & DP tomorrow    

hello everyone xxxxx
sorry its short, having an off day AGAIN!


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

zarah sorry you are having an off day hun


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

hope you all have a fab weekend ladies temparatures are going to get warmer into the 20's by wednesday or thursday.

mins and her dh still thinking of you and hoping peanut is still fighting and staying strong for you both.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Morning Ladies, looks like lovely weather today   

It's a year today that I had my info evening appointment, so a year since I started this mad journey! I didn't think a year on I would still be in exactly the same position as I was then, no bump or baby!    anyway enough of my moaning.....

Mins, if you or DH get to read this... I hope your ok & that your little peanut is staying strong, I'm thinking of you all each day   

Isobel,    how you doing? 

Caz, not long until your day 1   

M2M, I will be thinking of you today   

Vicky, how's your bump? is it growing?   

Poppet, not long for you now until you meet your little one   

Did, you must be quite big by now with 3 little ones growing nicely in there, I hope your well   

Kerry, hows it going for you?   

Manimoo, how are you doing?   

Willi, I hope Boo is ok & nothing too serious   

Scooby, its nice to hear from you, the twins look like they are growing up   

I hope I have got everyone.... have a lovely weekend xxxxxxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi All

Wow, what a gorgeous day! I really must get out and make the most of the sunshine today. Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend.

Mins & DH - hope you are both ok and little peanut is growing stronger and still fighting. I've been thinking about you loads and sending you and peanut lots of     . I    he is doing ok   

M2M - thinking of you today hun   Hope you have a ncie day up at Flamborough. I'm sure DP's mum would be very happy to be there today in this beautiful weather. Good to hear your not have too many side effects from the DR and good luck with hiding your jab from you FIL tonight - you will be fine.

Zarah - sorry to hear you've been having a bit of a down day. I really hope you are able to start your next cycle soon    I don't have a bump yet, my trousers are maybe a little bit tighter but i definitiely look more like i've been over eating than i'm pregnant   

Isobel - sorry to hear your having such a difficult time at the moment, its one thing after another isn't it? I hope things start to get a bit easier soon. Do you have another scan next week?

Did - not long now! Are you having a planned c-section? Hope you're coping ok with the ever expanding '3 baby' bump - you must be exhausted hauling all those babies around!

Poppet - how are you hunny?

Caz - all those jumpers you did looked lovely. Do you do well with them on ebay? Hope you're doing ok.

Winki - sorry to hear about poor little Boo. Fingers crossed your insurance will cover your op!

Big waves to everyone else!

Ok i'm off to enjoy the sunshine. It seems like my breakfast has decided to stay put today so i'm gonna make the most of it   

xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi ladies just having a quick catch up as ,  should really be asleep as I was at work last night and back tonight    Just woke up though and now cant get back to sleep and now Im stressing as one of the women who Im on with tonight said this morning she isnt coming in which only leaves me and one other girl and Im supposed to be on light duties (no lifting etc) so Im    they find someone else to come in.

M2M- Hope todays goes well and you all have a good cry, it will no doubt be very emotional for everyone. Thinking of you   

Zarah-    Im so sorry your down hun, Im the same next Friday is my due date from my m/c and Ive had the scan pics out which then make me very weepy etc. Will be so  glad when next week has come and gone.  

Vicky- glad your ok and have got a lovely holiday to look forward to, If we get bad news next Wed when I have my next scan Im going to book one too   xxx

Did and Poppet-   Enjoy these last few weeks of relaive calm    xx

Mins- Hope my special lady is healing well and spending lots of time with peanut. I was trawling through some trashy mags last night at work and read a story of a girl who had her little girl at 26w and she weighed 1lb 5oz and she is now at home doing fine, I pray the same happens to your little peanut  

Caz- hope your outside enjoying your plants etc that you got for your birthday   

Willi- Hope you get good news from the vet   

Mani-How you doing hun?   

Right my mind has stopped functioning, time to go back to bed I think   

Sorry for missing people doesnt mean Im not thinking of you


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow it's quiet on here today it must be all the sunshine. I've not seen much of it I've been cleaning the house from top to bottom as having it valued on wednesday. I'm sure it ll need doing again by then but I was kind of hoping I might get away with a surface clean. 
I'm a very impatient person as you all know by now and I just want my house sold so we can move into a bigger house and decorate ect.

I'm still waiting for my date pack, the time has passed quick tho cause I've been filling my head full of  laminate floors and kitchens and dreaming about colour schemes.

M2M glad to hear your injections are going well, I hope everything went well today it was a nice day for a costal trip and flamborough is a lovely place to scatter ashes.

Willi your laproscopy will be hear before you know it the days are just flying by at the moment

mins how are you, your DH and peanut. Hope everything is going well and he continues to stay strong and make progress.

Hello to everyone else     I've no time go write anymore personals as on nights tonight and I best go find my shoes!!!


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your messages about today, and special big thanks to Scooby Doo - have sent you a PM - for recommending Thornwick Bay.  We decided to go there in the end and it could not have been a more perfect place. I just know my mother-in-law would've absolutely loved it there. We scattered her ashes in a little cove where the water was beautiful, and the waves were coming over the rocks. I honestly can't thank you enough for recommending it. Here's a photo I took today... it's so pretty.










My father-in-law was enamoured with Thornwick Bay and it's a place I'm sure we'll go back to. I was worried today would be depressing but it really wasn't. The sun was shining and I know my mother-in-law would've loved to be there with us. It was a perfect day. We had sandwiches by the cliffs and listened to the waves... wonderful.  
I will be back later to do personals but I hope you're all okay. As always, loads of    for the wee Peanut!!!


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

M2M, that photo looks lovely    I have stayed at the caravan park at Thornwick bay a couple of years ago. I'm so glad today went well x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

What a beautiful picture M2M Im so pleased it went well today   

Not going in to work, feel rubbish   
xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

m2m - Glad today was good for you, i thought you would like it at Thornwick. Up at the lighthouse is nice but can be very touristy, wheras thorwick is a lot quieter, glad everyone liked it   

S
xx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

m2m that pic looks lovely so glad today went well,   

isobel oh dear but maybe it's the best thing to do anyway just in case they had'nt got anyone to cover hun    i have been in the garden helping dh put some lino in his shed, and then i pulled a load od weeds out along the back fence and chopped a ivy back thats grown over the fence at the back of one of the sheds from the people behind use as it's rotting the fence, tomorrow i hope to do my hanging basket's and put some bulbs in the front/side garden and go behind the sheds to cut some more of this ivy back.

mins and dh hope peanut is grow stronger by the minute,    

to the rest of you big


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

M2M - that photo looks beautiful, so pleased you had a lovely day   

Isobel - sorry your not feeling well but good idea not going into work, you don't want to overdo it   

Manimoo - good to hear time is flying for you. Hope all goes well with the valuation and you get your house sold quick. You date pack will probably be with you next week.

Zarah - hi hun, hope you've had a nice day in the sunshine.

Well i've been gardening today! The weather was too nice not too. Hopefully i've not overdone it, i feel fine in fact i've felt better today than i have done for the past few weeks - i think the sun does me good - and the garden is looking so much better.

Time for bed now zzzzzzzzz......


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oooh glad you all had a nice day in the sunshine, I hate working nights during the summer and spending the day in bed when the weather is nice  

Caz- you were very busy, hope it all looks nice now    Yeah I think you were right about not going in I should have listened to Denises advise about not going in but I thought Id be ok, ended up I was on my feet more than everyone else   Think I might stay off now until I know whats happening.

Vicky- glad your feeling ok and got plenty done in the garden, when I was at your stage with twins it took me all my time to even get my head off the pillow in a morning-  I would to feel ill everytime I sat up the room would spin round   

Mins- Thinking of you, dh and peanut-       xxxxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Good afternoon ladies 

Thank you all for your kind thoughts about my mother-in-law. We have had a lovely weekend, just me, DP and her dad, which seemed fitting really as it was just us three who were at the hospital with her last year in her final days. I think she would've loved to know we were doing something together to remember her. Thank you again Scooby Doo for the fab suggestion of Thornwick Bay. I know it's a place we'll go back to. 

*Zarah* - How are you feeling today?  Hope you've had an okay weekend. It's understandable that things are difficult and emotional for you at the moment.

*Vicky* - Glad you were able to keep breakfast down.  Has the morning sickness been particularly bad?

*Isobel* - Hope you're feeling okay and I don't blame you for staying off work.  You need to look after yourself.
*Manimoo* - Good luck with the house valuation and sale!   

*Caz* - Sounds like you had a very productive day in the garden.  DP and I could do with spending some time working on ours next weekend when we don't have visitors. Hopefully the weather will be this nice again next weekend.  Need to do some weeding!
Loads of love and strength for Peanut too.        
The rest of you... 

As for me, I'm feeling fine, and did my D/R injection last night without DP there to check on me  - every night up until last night I had needed her there for reassurance but did it last night when she was downstairs watching telly with her dad. I've been doing them in secret as we don't want him to know about TX yet, though he knows it's something we are doing "some time this summer".  Not feeling any side effects yet, except night sweats, but I was having those already when I was ill so not sure it's related. I have been a bit moody this morning but that does tend to happen when DP's dad is around.  I guess we will see how the D/R affects me over the coming week.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone, hope you have had a good weekend, weather not too good today though! xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

good morning ladies i hope you are all well it was quite on here yesterday i hope that is because you were all of enjoying yourself.

well i got my hanging baskets done yesterday and i have to say they look really lovely and when all the plants flower will also look very colourful.

isobel how are you feeling now hun    i also recieved a bit more bad news on saturday the lady that lives next door to my sister is a family friend and her mum as been in a nursing home for the last six weeks while the council have been rewiring and putting a new kitchen in and then last week her and her brother decorated the kitchen, her mum came home on friday afternoon and she had a fall on friday night and had been on the kitchen floor all night the neighbours dont like her and dont get on with her but they had had her banging all night and did'nt bother to go make sure she was o.k. her son called on the way home and found her so she is now in hospital, my sister thought her neighbour was going to tell her that her mum had died as my sister said she looked upset on saturday when she went round to take her an anniversary card.

mins and Dh still think of you,     

vicky hope you are o.k   

poppet not long now  

did you must only have about 3 weeks now   

m2m hope the down reg is going o.k   

manimoo hope you are o.k   

kerry hope every thing is moving for you now   

zarah hope you are o.k  

willy hope you can get boo's op covered by the pet insurance, i know dogs dont come cheap but i would be lost without my 2, when we had our female neutared 5 yrs ago she was a sod and licked her sticthes out and we had to call vet out to get her restictched and it cost £50 just for the call out before anything else, so i    for you that they will cover it for you


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh how sad Caz, how can people be horrible to elderly neighbours?    I hope she makes a full recovery and is home soon


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

drs told her that she will be hospital a while she was confused and told the drs she had fallen of the steps as her husband was decorating, but her husband is dead, my sister neightbour is in her 60's and i think her mum is in her 80's, i said just cos they dont like her etc if they heard her banging you would have thought they would have gone to see if she was o.k. she has the got a bit of altsimer's and quite offenten accuses her daughter of pinching things when she goes to see her and upsets her it's not the first time she will have had her in   .


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Alzheimers disease is a terrible illness, my nanna lived with me with it and I honestly thought some days I was going out of my mind with it all, Its very sad as you lose and have to grieve for your relative before they have died.
Maybe under the circumstances it may be best if she moved into a home where she would have people with her 24/7, its a difficult decision to make but if it means that or going back on her own it maybe the best option


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

my sister's neighbour was saying her mum wont go in a home as she does still have a bit of her own mind, but i think at some point it will come to that as it wont be the first time she has left the cooker on and my sister's neighbour was saying she does'nt know why she needs to put the cooker on has she gets like the meals for wheels where they bring them ones for freezer and you just put them in microwave.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah but if she gets diagnosed with alzheimers then it will be up to her daughter to decide what happens, its not an easy decision but if she falls next time it may kill her


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i thought you would know the in's and out's of it all. if will mention it to her as she also has her brother but he lives down south somewhere.


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Good afternoon ladies   

How are you all doing today? Hope you're well.   

Caz, that's so sad about your sister's neighbour's mum.   Alzheimer's is such an awful disease. My great auntie and DP's great auntie both have it and it's awful, it's like they've had personality transplants and are shadows of their former selves. My great auntie doesn't know who she is - she thinks she's my mum's nan and signs Christmas cards saying so.   It's really sad. She doesn't know who her grandchildren are anymore - it must be very upsetting for them. That's incredibly sad about that lady. How awful that nobody helped her.   I don't know how people can treat the elderly like that.   
I hope the rest of you are all okay today. Loads of     for Peanut as always!!!

I'm doing fine with D/R, 6 days in now, and feeling okay. I'm looking forward to this time next week as I've got my driving test a week today     and so have driving lessons every lunchtime (and Sunday) leading up to it. My actual driving is fine but it's the reverse manoeuvres I really need to practise. Hopefully after a week of lessons I'll be ready for my test and I'm just keeping my fingers crossed that I don't get any massive D/R side effects before Monday!

 for everyone.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Caz, thats a sad story, I can't believe her neighbours ignored her, how disgusting! My FIL has been in a care home recently because he had a bad fall at home, he is back home now because he wanted to be, against everyones advice! & he had another fall yesterday but he wasn't hurt this time, thankfully.
how long till your AF is due? 

Isobel, how are you feeling?   

M2M, good luck with your driving test next week     

Did, have you heard anymore about Mins & peanut? I    he's doing well 

Hello to all you other lovely ladies    xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

zarah anyday now it should have been due yesterday but it has'st made an apperance and i normally get a bit of a cold and sorry thoart when i am about to come on.

did have you seen grandpa reg, or heard how little peanut is going on i keep think how mins has had such a rough time and now this i and sending them lots of


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Its very quite on here!

just popping on to wish Isobel lots of luck for tomorrow, I will be thinking of you hun    xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

yes zarah i was thinking this morning how quite it is on here this morning hun  

just come to wish isobel goodluck i will be thinking of you hun    what time is your rescan?


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

It is very quiet! I hope everyone's okay.   
Isobel, wishing you the very best of luck for tomorrow.   What time is your scan?


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi girls,

My scan is 8.45am so nice and early. Been reading....... I know googling is the worst thing in the world but anyway I have and Im now 100% sure I have a blighted ovum    I have every symptom going and even though since Thursday Ive felt stuff happening in my womb Im still sure its all wrong because even with a blighted ovum the sac still grows. Even though Im prepared for it Im still going to be devastated as tomorrow will be the end of it all for us and then with my due date coming up on Friday its going to be a rather poignant week all round   

Mins- hope you all doing well xxx    

Ill let you girls know whats happening as soon as I get back tomorrow xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Hi everyone hope your all well   

Isobel  - wishing you luck for 2morrow i really hope you get some   news. I will be thinking of you   

Mins - Hope you and peanut are doing well   

Well Riley saw the paediatrician yesterday and he has to have Physiotherapy on his neck as the muscle is quite tight and Riley not really able to keep it turned to the right if he wanted too. Hopefully Physio will work otherwise he may need an operation later on but he said its good we noticed it at his young age because usually it goes unoticed.

He also was weighed and now is 7lb 9oz going to be weighed again 2morrow by midwife.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Good luck for tomorrow Isobel, i'll be thinking of you   

Hi to everyone else - hope you're all doing ok.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

by he as soon put a good bit of weight on charlie have you got him into the bigger size cloths now


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Will be thinking of you in the morning *Isobel *  and hoping for some positive news.  Whatever the outcome, we will be here to support you in every way we possibly can - sending you loads of love and strength for the morning.

*charlie *that's great that Riley has put on a bit of weight. I hope the physio sorts out his neck problem, bless him!  
Hope everyone is okay.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Caz he still does not fit in his newborn clothes. The only sleepsuits he fits in are tescos newborn upto 11lb but he dont fit in asdas which are up to 9lb the sizes are so different from different shops. I just cant wait to get him in all the clothes i have for him hes just so petite like his mum


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Isobel - I'll be thinking of you tomorrow hun   

Mins - I hope you're all doing ok   

Sorry for the late post, just got in from babysitting my niece and nephew
xxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hi Ladies, 

Isobel i will be thinking of you tomorrow    

not heard anymore from grandpa reg    will let you know if i do.

mins if and when you get to read this     thinking of you.

poppet ill email u back asap i promis.

hope everyone else is well. m2m keep up the good work with the jabs   

xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

We saw a heartbeat!!!!! Please   it stays this time for us   

Off to my mums but will be back later xxxx


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh hunny i am almost in tears reading your post - that is such wonderful, wonderful news! I bet you can't believe it can you?

Sending you lots of      that little one sticks around - they've been through a lot already so it must be little fighter.

Oh i'm so happy for you   

xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Vicky I was sat shaking and crying in the waiting room as I just "knew" it would be bad news, when she turned the screen round and we saw the flashing of the heart I thought my own heart would jump out of my skin  

I just feel so strange like none of this is happening to me  

Thanks honey xxxxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

OMG Isobel!!!     

I am absolutely THRILLED for you! This is such brilliant news - I always held out hope that it would be a viable pregnancy for you and it is - wonderful!!!   Your little embie must've just been a lazybum! This is so brilliant. Sending you loads and loads of     that your little blob sticks and stays healthy.   I'm absolutely thrilled to bits.


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

OMG Isobel, that's amazing news    I'm so very, very, very happy for you and DH.   that this little one snuggles in nice and safe and stays with you both        Miracles to do happen    

xxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

isobel i was also like vicky nearly in floods of    for you after all the carry on you have had hun i am    that this little one sticks arond for the next nine months sending you loads of       and a very big   .

well still no sign of the     yet i am past 28 days now and i dont normally get past 24 to 26 days aaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrggggggghhhhhhhhh, i just keep thinking maybe a miracle might have happened if it dont show by the weekend, i might test what does anyone else think.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i am going now to hang my washing out will it get to 20oc like they said it is ment to we will see, also off to post a parcel before i go to my sisters.


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Caz ~ This does seem to be the week for miracles, so you never know    Have you got any pre-AF symptoms?? 
Isobel, i'm still buzzing from your news. Am sending lots of    for the next 9 months   

Am working from home today as need to look after Boo after his operation yesterday. He looks so sad, and keeps giving me big   I'm off to hang my washing out too, working from home must be the future


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Aww Isobel im over the moon for you thats is the best news and a great outcome to the tough weeks you have had. How far along are you?

Minnie hope you and peanut are well thinking of you


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

and    for Isobel  xxxx


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Isobel that is fantastic news. I new deep down it would all be ok, but didn't dare post that on here just incase it wasn't. Am soooooo pleased for u!!!!


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

Isobel i am over the moon for you hun what a relief fingers and toes crossed for you for a healthy pregnancy. i have to ring dawn later to see if we can start our stims so fingers crossed as im now 34 days on buseralin.


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

while its letting me post laptop keeps crashing ile try some replys .  M2M sorry for the late reply i am always on here just doesnt let me post no i dont have a general for the transfer just the e.c but i know how you feel about the speculams there horrid and make me very tender to.        ZARAH how are you hunny have you had any luck finding the funds yet i hope you dont have to wait to long.    MINS hope you and peanut are well hope he's not giving you to many scares you are always in my thoughts and may all our strenght that we all send to you on here help keep your head above the water in these very tough times. i hope all over baby bums are growing well and your all enjoying your time been pregnant and to all other ladies and partners big hugs for all our trys may they all be possitive ones.


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

that was ment to be baby bumps


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Well done Isobel - always had a feeling it would turn out ok.  Take good care of yourself


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hiya girls   

Thank you all so, so much for all your kind thoughts and words   My head is still spinning to tell you the truth   

I am 6w5days today, trying not to get carried away as I know how quickly these things can get taken away but not just trying to get on with it until next scan next Wednesday     

I will do some personals later.

Love to you all, your wonderful!!!!!


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Well I couldn't wait any longer for my date pack so I rang them, it's apparently been posted out today but down regulation appointment is 3rd June. Bad timing really as I'm on night shifts so first injection and I won't even have HBs support, might have to see about changing shifts.


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Keep up that    *Isobel *- sending your little blob loads of strength and love to keep growing for Mummy!  *

Kerry* - How are you getting on with your treatment? I can't believe you've been D/R for 34 days already... OMG! Sending you lots of  that you're able to start stimms very soon.

*Poppet* - How is wee Piglet doing? 

*Manimoo* - I was wondering if you'd had your date pack through yet - they do seem to take a while to send things out! I started D/R on the same day as our appointment so only a couple of weeks for you now until you get started.  Hope you are able to change shifts - anything that makes it less stressful for you is worth doing, I think.

*Did* - Can't believe you're almost 31 weeks already.  When are the pumpkins expected to arrive? I can't remember what you said now.

*charlie* - Awww little Riley must be so tiny.  I've seen those little newborn clothes in Tesco (always have a peek at them  ) and they really are teeny tiny. Bless him!

*Vicky* - Hope you and the sprouts are happy and well, and enjoying the sunshine. What date is your private scan?

*willywinki* - Hope poor Boo is okay after his operation.  
*Caz* - So that's you and I both waiting for our  then! I wonder if there are any tips for making them come sooner - hmmmm. Although in your case maybe it's a good sign (no chance of that for me unfortunately  ) ... if I were you I would do a test! Stranger things have happened! Go on, do one!  
*Mins* - As always, sending loads of love to you, DH and baby Peanut.   

As for me, I'm now 8 days into D/R and feeling fine. VERY hungry ALL the time (has anyone else had that side effect?) and sleeping really well, but apart from that, no noticeable changes. I'm totally used to doing the injections now and just looking forward to starting stimms. I'm waiting for AF to arrive though as I have my scan a week today, so just keeping my fingers crossed that she arrives soon otherwise we'll have to postpone the scan.    
Hope everyone else is okay.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

M2M-  Im always ready to eat I dont need an excuse hun


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

thank god for that i start my stims today


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

HOORAY! FINALLY!
(That was for you, Kerry.  )


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Does HB need to be at the down reg appointment? I'm so disapointed I could cry, HB is a driving instructor and he has a test at 11.30 my d/r appointments at 11 am I gonna have to change it?


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Awww no that's a bummer.   He will need to be with you as the nurse goes through all the consent forms and makes sure you both know what you're consenting to, plus it's always good to have someone else there to see the injection demonstration in case your brain goes fuzzy (which mine did). It might be best to phone the clinic and ask their advice - if you ring them now then they'll probably be able to reschedule you for a more convenient date.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

M2M - well done on your injections! What is it with AF when your going through tx? The witch can never arrive on time. When i was D/R, AF arrived on the Mon and i had my scan on the Fri which was enough time for the bleeding to have stopped so you've still got time yet. Don't worry if your AF is a bit unusual too. Mine was a bit stop-start, it never got very heavy but i seemed to be spotting for ages! My private scan is tomorrow at Babybond in York. I think there is somewhere in Hull that does private scans but its very expensive so we decided to go through to York. Fingers crossed all will still be ok.

Hi to everyone else.   

I've seen the midwife for my booking appt today which went very well. I have my dating scan and combined screening test on 4th June when i will be 12+4 so not too long to wait at all. I'm so looking forward to getting to 12 weeks and being able to 'go public' its getting really hard at work now because all my clothes are a bit tight and i'm feeling ill a lot of the time, people keep asking me if i'm ok because i'm being really quiet!

Private scan for me tomorrow - wish me luck   

xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

woo hoo Isobel    I'm going to PM you hun x

Vicky, good luck for your scan tomorrow    

hello everyone else x


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

*Vicky* - I've been off the pill since Sunday and I think it took about 4/5 days to arrive last time after I stopped the pill, so just hoping it does the same this time.  Don't want to delay the scan! Good luck for tomorrow and seeing your wee sprouts again.  Do you have a pic of them yet or will you get one tomorrow?
*
Zarah* - Hello you, hope you're okay.


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Well I've phoned the clinic to tell them that HB either won't be at the d/r appointment or if that's not ok you'll have to reschedule it. Whoever I spoke to on reception tried to go and check it would be ok with oneof the nurses but they were both with people so I am in limbo land and have to ring back tomorrow morning!!!
The thing is that HB is needle phobic, just looking at one makes him feel faint and he says he won't understand much of what they say so he doesn't see why he needs to be there. I've told him it's all about consent and stuff like what happens to any spare embryos but he said that if he hadn't consented to treatment he wouldn't have gone and w?£&@£ into a jar would he !!!!! MEN!!!!
Anyhoo I guess I'll just have to wait and see what tomorrow brings, I can see why he doesn't feel he needs to be there tho cause I'm a nurse and used to drugs, injections and that type of thing where as anything medical makes him feel faint.


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Well then, if that's the case then I think you'd be fine going on your own. Just make sure that once you get your dates pack through, you go through the consent forms really carefully with him and make sure he's signed in all the appropriate places, as there are a LOT of forms, and they take them from you at the D/R appointment.

I forgot you were a nurse - in that case I'm sure you'll be okay - the appointment just consists of going through consent forms, showing you the injection technique, giving you your bag of needles/syringes/wipes, giving you your little batch of drugs, then having a mock embryo transfer.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

tell him my dh was the same as he is dyslexic but they have to be there as there are more forms to fill in and he will need to be there when you have ec too but he may want to turn away when she puts the canula into your arm.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Manimoo- I do think they like your DH to be there as it shows your united about tx, I cant re who went on their own (I think it could have been Mins) and she got a telling off for her DH not being there. Check with the clinic though and maybe explain his fears


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Vicky- hope it all goes well tomorrow Im sure it will, it'll be lovely this time as they'll be wriggling about


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

ye i seem to remember it was mins when zarah was asking this time but she was o.k to go on her own for second round as they had been through it already, cos i asked if dh needed to be with me this time and it was karen and she said this time i was o.k as no forms to go through as it all done, once you do those then you dont need him there when you have the scans, but explain his fear they might just suggest that he go in to check all the forms, in fact dawn said we had done well as all forms were signed and a lot of people dont bother they just take them with them on the day not signed or anything.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

vicky good luck tomorrow where in york is that place then.

isobel hope you got to see your mum


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes thanks Caz I did, she was shaking and crying too    Yeah I went on my own the second time as DH was away at his parents so I just took the forms back filled in, infact he couldnt come with me until the egg collection.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

ahh bless your mum is she over the moon or is she not getting to excited. are you back at work on friday or will you be staying off for a little while so this pregnancy can progress a bit more before you go back, if you are going back to work take things one step at a time an dont go over doing it hun


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Manimoo, DP came to my 1st tx d/r appointment but he didn't come to 2nd tx d/r appointment, he signed forms that came through the post & I took them in, the clinic was ok with this.

M2M, I'm not too bad thanks for asking   

Im no nearer to finding the £ for tx. I might leave it a month or two then decide which route to go down. To be honest I am scared of doing it again because this will be my last go & if I get BFN again it will be time for closure & I'm not strong enough to face that


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah maybe its best you leave it a few months before starting tx again so your emotionally ready. Im sure you know when the time is right and also which route you should be taking.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Morning ladies and what a lovely morning it is   

Caz- what have you got planned for the day? Enjoying your garden I hope   

M2M-    your AF arrives and doesnt mess you around, all of a sudden you'll realise it's all going to happen very soon   

Mani- hope you get some joy from the clinic today and they say your DH doesnt have to go with you   

Kerry- Ahhhh finally what a relief for you Kerry, hope your first stimming jab went well last night- thinking of you with plenty of     

Poppet- OMG not long now, I know as I was having a count down to my birthday , I hope your not going to disappoint me   

Did- whens your next appointment? I hope you get your date for the c/section so you at least have some kind of idea whats happening   

Zarah- I know how you are but your in my thought as always   

Minnie- Hoping and    that no news is good news and your busy watching peanut grow strong, thinking of you all as always   

Charlie- Aww bless that little boy and his poorly neck but well done you for spotting it, you wont believe this but my mums friends daughter ws the same and she didnt spot it until she was  a teenager    she said she thought she was a bit shy as she always had her head cocked to one side   I mean come on......!!!!!!!!! Poor girl ended up having an operation  

Vicky- thinking of you today when you have your scan, I had a look at the place your going looks ok doesnt it and not as far to go as leeds, well done you on spotting it   

Willi- last but by no means least    I hope Boo is doing ok hun    

Well as much as I cant afford to be off work its a good weekend to be off so Ill make the most of it I think as Ive just heard the kids half term which starts at the end of next week is supposed to be a wash out (as usual) Grr when will we get more than 1 week of sun?!!!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Hope you all doing well enjoying the nice hot weather   

Isobel - So glad we noticed it hopefully he wont need the operation just waiting for date for Physiotherapy now hopefully wont have to wait to long. 

Hope Minnie, DH and peanut are doing well


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

No Im sure you won't wait long Charlie they're pretty good with kids appointments


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i am glad you spotted the problem now charlie at least you can get him sorted before he gets to old and as to have an op i think you will be lucky and it will sort it's self out once you get the physio,

isobel i hope you are enjoying the sun but it seems to have disappeared again here was out when we got up at 6am.

as always thinking of you mins and dh and    young peanut is growing stronger by the day.               
well still no sign's of af she will show i know that is for sure.

no isobel i am going shopping today my dh has decided my 2 babys can have new dog beds as they have the plastic ones and i struggle to lift themas they are so heavy so he's hoping the fabric ones will be a bit lighter for me to bring up and down stairs as they have them in our room all the time unless i am out and they are put in the kitchen as other wise i would have no house left to come home to.

as anybody been watching childrens emergency bbc 1 tuesday at 10.35, its one i have been sky+ and watching the next day watched it last night an thought of mins cos there was a prem baby born at 25/26 weeks and he had to be transferred across london.


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for all your good luck wishes for the scan. Its not until 7pm this evening so still got a bit of a wait!

M2M - i think we will get a pic today. We got one from both the early scans at the IVF clinic but the babies were just blobs really - couldn't even tell where the head was! Will be nice to have a pic that actually looks like a baby    

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine. Its is lovely out there today, so nice for it to be warm, its put a big smile on my face


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi everyone just a quick post as I must go and get ready for work, I'm on a night shift, was last night too so I've missed all the sunshine.
I've spoke to clinic today and they've been real nice about it all and have managed to change my appointment to the 1st June so that's a whole 50 hours less waiting I have which I'm pleased about cause I'm sick of waiting!!!
1st scan appointment is booked for 18th June but imnot sure if this will be moved forward too.

Good luck Vikki with your scan tonight, I bet your sooooooo excited I know I would be.


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

ahhhhhh this weather is so lovely!!!

vicky hope the scan goes well..... im sure it will though.

isobel had an appointment today.... i got every thursday to see Mr. M. no date as of yet, have to wait till next week but if everything is OK then i think it will be 14th June, so 3 weeks on monday, it just depends as the twins at the last scan had started to slow down growing so if they havent improved he might bring them early (there heads were growing but not the legs and body, but not worried cos the doblers are fine)

oooo hope it stays like this at the weekend, although not sure why cos hopefully by then well be starting to get the house cleaned up to move back in (well i wont but ill be supervising).

Hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

mani glad you managed to get that appt sorted out.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

aww Did not long now bet ya cant wait for them to come   

Well i was discharged by my midwife today a bit gutted to be honest she was lovely and having her come every 3 days got used to her coming and seeing us lol. She did say hopefully i will see you again in your next pregnancy. I hope so too couldnt ask for a better midwife much better than them ones in hospital. 

Riley weighed 7lb 13.5oz today hes piling it on now 4.5oz in 4 days although he still looks tiny.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

wow keep putting that eight on young man then mummy can dress you in all those clothes she has for you.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)




----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Evening ladies   

Firstly, and most importantly Isobel      I am so happy for you hun, I've been thinking about you so much while I've been in hospital wondering what was happening to you.  I couldn't be happier or you and dh.  I'll pm you when I get my head in gear.

Well I was discharged from hospital this afternoon and it seems about a month since I've been on here, as the last 10 days have been the longest and hardest of my life    I've not been able to get through all of your posts yet but I just wanted to thankyou all for your    and good wishes they mean so much to me    And Liz thankyou so much for the card from you Dh and the lovely ladies on here, it made me cry - although that isn't an unusual thing at the moment   

Well as you are aware wee Peanut was born at 9.51 pm on the 11th of May by emergency c-section.  I'd been having pains (which turned out to be contractions) for 36 hours and although the consultant initially wanted me to give birth to him naturaly I knew he was transverse then breech and there was a risk of cord prolapse so I demanded a c-section and the doc agreed.  It was a good job as when they cut me open they found that I had a large fibroid at the bottom of my uterus which would have meant he wouldn't of come out naturaly anyway.  How it didn't show up in one of my many scans I'll never know.

As it was he was blue when he came out and it took the neo natal team (5 of them including a consultant and two registrars) two attempts to intubate and revive my little man    There were no congratulations in theatre, the atmosphere was very grim as he was rushed away.  The midwife who was looking after me was crying when she came to tell us that we had a little boy who was tiny and very very poorly, we were sure then that we would lose him.  However we had all underestimated what 'Super Peanut' was capable of   

Since his birth our little boy has remained in intensive care where he has recieved a level of care that I didn't think was possible.  Even if we were multi millionaires there is no way that our son could of been better looked after than he has been in Hull, the staff there are angels.  Peanut, within the first couple of days, had been moved from full ventilation to a CPAP machine which is less invasive.  He has had jaundis and high blood sugars which have resolved. His brain scan last week showed a possible bleed but one today shows that he hasn't had a bleed and his little bonce in fine.  I've been expressing breast milk while in hospital and have come home with a portible pump, and the wee fella has taken well to it and is tolerating milk with no problems.  He just has to grow.  You wouldn't beleive how tiny he is, he is about the size of an action man but with a larger head, but perfect, just perfect with wavy dark blond hair and huge long blond eyelashes    He has started to try and open his little eyes today I just can't wait until I see them properly.  It broke my heart having to leave him in hospital today, I'll be going in every day to look after him though.  I change his tiny nappies and clean his little face, I've even been able to cuddle him a few times as well, when I've never felt happier in my life   

Oh my goodness I've gone on a bit, although I feel a bit better for writing about whats happenend.  Thanks again for your support ladies you've all been so so kind and I'm sure that the    and    you've sent me dh and Peanut have helped get us through this first week and a bit.  It is still very early days and the situation is still very precarious but I now at least have hope that our little boy has a chance of survival.

Thanks again everyone

    

Mins and tiny Peanut

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

ohhh Minnie its so nice to here from you!!!! please keep us updated!!!! lots of love and thoughts to you and DH and of course peanut and if you need anything dont hesitate to ask, xxxxxxxxx

xxxxx ooooo just thought does peanut have another name x


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh Mins, I am so glad to see a post from you and I was in tears reading it.   I tried reading it out to DP as I have been telling her all about the Hull Clinic ladies, and about Peanut, but had to stop as my voice cracked. Your brave little Super Peanut (that will have to be his new nickname!) sounds like such a fighter. I'm so sorry you're having to go through all of this awful worry.   You must feel like you're living in a bubble at the moment.

Your little boy sounds absolutely beautiful and so, so tiny. But I'm sure he will grow, even if it takes a bit of time. I'm so pleased to hear your praises of the staff at Hull Royal as you do hear such a lot of bad stuff about NHS hospitals, so it's good to know that the NICU team are top notch and giving your little prince the care he needs and deserves.   It's fantastic that he's in the best possible hands and although it must be heartbreaking leaving him behind today, it's good that you've seen first hand that the staff are capable of meeting his needs.
Sending little Super Peanut so much     to grow big and strong for his Mummy and Daddy.   

If there's anything you need or anything we can do for you, please let us know.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Mins- Oh my love Im in tears here xxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Aww Minnie just reading your story has brought me to tears as i could not imagine going through what you have your so strong   . Im so glad that he is fighting strong. I am so happy for you that you can have the cuddles as they really mean a lot. I hope he also opens his eyes soon as when they look at you it makes your heart melt   

Im so happy peanut is growing strong for you keep it up little one      My thoughts are with you and DH at this time.

My DH saw a couple who where at the same IVF meeting with us and who had treatment at the same time as me and she had twins at 25 weeks and DH saw them when i had Riley coming into hospital and he spoke to them and they are now doing really well.


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Mins it's so nice to hear from you. I'm glad to hear everything seems to be going to plan and although not out of the woods it certainly sounds like he is gaining in strength. I pray that super peanut is able to join you at home within the next few weeks or so.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

oh mins that is good news i am so happy for you although not out of the woods yet i also am near to tears reading your story super peanut is a fighter and i'm sure he will be home with you in a few weeks, has the jaundice gone now, as thats not very nice either when my sister had eldest nephew 10yrs ago he had jaundice and they wanted to put him under a heat lamp but she discharged them and they told her because it was june and warmer sun weather as long as he was covered with a sun canopy to get him in the sun light and that would be just as good as the heat lamp, has he put some weight on as well, it good that he does'nt have a blood either, come on super peanut you are a fighter and can grow strong for mummy and daddy sending you all big         , can you go in anytime and spend the whole day with him hun an extra big   . i am going to pring your story of so i are'nt trying to tell anybody they can read for themselves as my mum and sister have both been asking how the little man is getting on, i'm gong to in box you as well, is it at all possible that it was that fibroid that was causing the bleeding.

to the rest of you ladies a massive group    is in order for use all


----------



## yogvic (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh Mins - i am also in tears reading your post. What an emotional time you are going through. I'm so pleased to hear Super Peanut is fighting and gradually getting stronger. You know we are all thinking of you and sending you so much      - stay strong little man   

Hope everyone else is well and enjoying this glorious Fri!

Everything was great with our scan last night. Our little sprouts were wriggling around all over the place - it was so lovely to see, i couldn't believe how much they're moving now and how much they've grown. Just 2 weeks to wait now until we get to see them again


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Good afternoon ladies, and what a lovely afternoon it is! 

*Vicky* - How lovely that you got to see your wee sprouts again and that they were nice and wriggly for you! It must be so funny to see how much they're moving around in there even though you probably won't be able to feel it yet.  *

Caz* - How are you doing today? Any sign of AF yet?  I haven't watched any of the Children's Emergency programme yet but I think I'll probably watch it on iPlayer as it looked good.

*charlie* - That's great that those twins are doing well now.  It's amazing what they can do these days in NICU. Riley is really piling the pounds on now! Well done little man! I'm glad your midwife was lovely. 

*did* - How exciting that you have a possible date in mind.    That's really soon, only a few weeks to go now!

*Manimoo* - Fantastic news that you were able to change your appointment and for an earlier date too, brilliant.  Well done for ringing. I think June 1st is the day before I start stimming, so you'll be starting your D/R when I start my stimms. Not long to go now at all!

*isobel* - I hope you and your little blob enjoy your weekend off.  It looks like it's going to be a gorgeous weekend!

*Zarah* - Big  for you - it makes sense for you to take some time to think about things. There is no rush. 

*kerryflump* - I hope stimms are going well.  Are you on Merional? I've been prescribed that for stimms and everyone says it really stings - does it?  Is that the one you have to mix (powder and water)?

*Poppet* - Hope you and the wee piggy are doing well. 

*willywinki* - Hope you and Boo are well!  
*Mins* - Loads of love and strength to you, DH and that little star Super Peanut as always.     
Anyone I've missed... 

As for me, I'm in a good mood today and am thanking the sunshine for that.  It always cheers me up. I'm feeling quite positive about TX for the first time in ages! I really think a good mood helps with positivity about everything.

I've had driving lessons almost every day this week and have my test on Monday morning, so avoid the roads.  I have another lesson on Sunday and then one before my test first thing Monday. At the minute I'm in a positive mood so not feeling nervous, but I'm sure I will be on Sunday night!

I am also pleased to say AF arrived last night after I tried almost every trick in the book. What brought it on in the end was, I think, eating almost an entire pineapple (meant to bring on AF  ) and then having a very hot bath. It started before I'd even had chance to get dressed after my bath! So that gives me plenty of time to get AF over and done with before Wednesday's scan. I'm really glad as I didn't want to postpone it.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Vicky- Im so glad your scan went well. I had a scan at 10w with the twins and I thought it was fascinating, probably the nicest actually as we could see them doing tipple tails etc, the one at 20w the were just too squashed up   

M2M- Woo hoo on your AF arriving    I was ok with the stimming jabs, some people say they sting but they were ok, occaisionally the next morning it felt a little sore if I touched it but realy nothing to worry about   

Mins-   and    to you and ------, oh I really wanna tell them all his name but thats for you to announce    Hope your enjoying this afternoon with ------ .....oh I nearly did it again!!!!! Lots of love honey xxxx

Ive spent the day with my mum and my nephew in my garden, oh its such a sun trap so Im roasting had to come in to cool off. My nephew spent all morning looking for piders (spiders to you and me!) DD is off to her best friends for a sleep over tonight and DS is off to my mum and dads as he hasnt seen much of them as they've been away on holiday so just me until DH gets home from work later.

Enjoy the sunshine this weekend girl this may be our summer


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

You're so right Isobel that summer may be over by Monday.   I would love a lovely sunny Monday morning for my driving test though - it really improved my performance today driving in the sunshine with the window wound down.   

Aww I can't wait to find out Super Peanut's name when Mins is ready to tell us all.   

Glad you're enjoying the sun.   I've been stuck in the office all day apart from my lovely drive at lunchtime, which I enjoyed. Hometime soon... the afternoon always drags on a Friday.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Vicky - Glad your scan went well i remember mine at 9 weeks didnt see much as it was really quick just to check hearttbeat but glad you saw them moving alot.

Hope everyone is enjoying the sun cant believe how warm it is.


----------



## Manimoo (Apr 2, 2010)

Glad to hear your scan went well Vikki, did you get any pictures from the scan? 

M2M congratulations on AF showing, do you know how long roughly youll be stiming for?

CAZ has your AF shown yet?

Well it was just a quick one cause I'm on nights and best get my lazy bum out of bed but only 10 more sleeps til I start d/r OMG!!!!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

M2M- what time is your test on Monday so we can be thinking plenty of      for you?!!!

Mani- its awful doing nights when the weather is like this isnt it?   Hope your night passes quickly   

Im struggling to keep up my    at the moment, just feel like its all going to go wrong at any minute. I know I shoouldnt moan but I couldnt bear to have another loss  

xxxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Evening everyone.  Can't believe the sun's still shining!*
Isobel* - My test is at half past ten on Monday morning. I really hope it goes okay.    Big hugs for you  it's understandable that you feel like this given your history but I am keeping up the positive thoughts for your little bean to stay with Mummy! When is your next scan? 

*Manimoo* - I think Dawn said I'd be stimming for about 2 weeks. 

*charlie* - I'm loving the sunshine... sooo nice! It's put me in a really good mood!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

M2M- thanks honey    Ill be thinking of you on Monday morning, Im sure you'll do just fine    I have another scan on Wednesday morning so not too long but I just feel so negative no matter how hard I try to stay positive, I dont want to start moaning to DH as he stays positive about everything    xxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

no sign of af yet but it will arrive soon i know that for sure, 

m2m  everybody at hull stimms on marinol, good luck with the driving test on monday sending you lots of     for a pass first time round.

isobel big    i'm sure all will be fine   

mins we want a name please    still sending you           

vicky glad you got to see the sprouts again hun  

to all you lovely ladies big    and ots of


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Mins - Its lovely to hear from you.  I'm so pleased that you're ok and that Peanut is being the true little fighter he is.  Going to PM you hun   
xxx

Hello to all you other ladies, hope those of you going through tx are managing to stay sane and aren't suffering too many side effects   

Did - don't worry about the emails hun, if you're like me you have trouble getting the laptop anywhere near your hands!! Hope you're doing ok   

Vicky - glad the scan went ok and you got to see some active little babies.  Is the MS ok, shouldn't be long before it eases off with a bit of luck   

Charlie- I hope the physio for Riley helps his neck.  Is it still sinking in that he's really yours?   

Only a couple of weeks left at work for me YAY!! 
xxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Think ive managed to add a new pic for you all to have a laugh at   xxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Commented on your profile Did......tee hee
xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

aww Did I love your bump even though Riley is here I really miss my bump and cant wait to be pregnant again if it works for me again next time. I might enjoy it more next time rather than worrying all the time.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Here are a few pics of Riley if you want to see hes changed so much 

http://img541.imageshack.us/img541/6973/dsc08966.jpg

http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/2088/dsc08977.jpg

http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/3356/dsc08948.jpg


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

charlie he is changing so much already but i do think i can see that he seems to hold his head to one side in the pics


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

mins thinking of you and sending you heaps of


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Mins, its lovely to hear from you, I have been thinking of you daily... peanut sounds like hes a fighter, I    he gets stronger & stronger. What is his name?   

Did, loving your profile pic!   

Isobel, stay    hun   

hello to all you other lovelies    xxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

its been quite on here today i hope thats because everybody has been enjoying this lovely sunny weather.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi ladies   

Wow there is so much going on here it is sooo hard to keep up with you all!!!  Loving the super large Did baby bump   

Thankyou so much for your kind thoughts.  I'm sorry for the delay in pming anyone back or adding to the thread but since I was discharged from hospital I've spent all of my time at the hospital with Peanut or travelling between home and the hospital.  I had no idea how hard it was going to be   Dh and I only stayed at the hospital for the morning today as I've not felt to well, what with the c-section wound, the travelling, the worry and expressing milk every 2-3 hours I'm exhausted.  I'm going to have a bit of a rest for the remainder of the day and hopefully I'll be back on top form for going back to see my little fella in the morning    He's going to remain Peanut for a while longer on here, I know it sounds daft but I don't want to tell you all his name while he is so poorly as it somehow seems like tempting fate.  I know its    but I can't help it at the moment   

Peanuts had a bit of a set back with his breathing and has had to be put back on a higher level of the cpap machine.  They have also heard a mild heart murmour yesterday and today, although they hope this might fix itself as he grows      It is likely that he will be in hospital until around the time he should of been born, so he'll be in for at least another three months   

I hope all of you are making the most of the gorgeous weather and are out soaking up the rays    I'm off to bed.  You all take fantastic care of yourselves and again many many thanks for all your good wishes

 

Mins x


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Good afternoon lovely ladies  and I hope you've all been enjoying the fantastic weather! 

*Mins* - It's lovely to hear from you again - thank you for coming on to update us. Sorry to hear that you've had a couple of setbacks with little Super Peanut, but he sounds like a fighter and I'm sure he'll keep battling any obstacles that come his way.  It must be so hard not being able to bring him home with you but it really does sound like he's in the best hands and getting such dedicated care and attention. Sending him loads of strength to grow and thrive    and sending a big hug for you.  I hope you're able to get some rest and that you feel better very soon.

*charlie* - Awww Riley is just gorgeous.  His face is full of expression! I love it - what a cutie. 

*Did* - Your bump is just FAB!  I love it! Great new pic.  
*Poppet* - Yay for being so close to maternity leave! 

*isobel - *That's good that you have a scan on Wednesday.  Ooh what time - might bump into you again - mine's at 8.45am.  Keeping up the    for you if you can't. 

*Caz* - Thank you for the good luck wishes.  Hope you're okay and enjoying your weekend.  
Big hugs for the rest of you too 

As for me, I am shattered as I've been so busy this weekend.  I'm used to being a lazy bum at weekends but I've just had a real burst of energy over the past couple of days and have got loads done in the house and garden. I'm feeling a bit sore now though so have had a nice hot bath and will be relaxing for the rest of the evening!

My driving test is tomorrow morning at 10.25am. I'm starting to feel quite nervous.  I had a 2-hour lesson this morning, which went well, and I do feel confident when I'm actually driving, but the anticipation is making me anxious. I'm also worried about the manoeuvres as they really are my weak point! Just keeping my fingers crossed, trying to stay  and looking forward to this time tomorrow.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

mins i'm sure peanut is going to be fine he as already shown that he is a little fighter, as for you is it warm in the hospital as well as outside as that might be making you feel a little unwell as well as every thing else and the stress you are under right now, he is in the best place, is he putting any weight on or have they not been checking on his weight? hun sending lots of      from me, dh and the family.

m2m your scan is early as i was told the d-reg scans they like do late in the afternoon, i am sure you will be fine with your driving test in the morning        .

isobel how are you    making the most of this weather while you are off i hope.

we went a bought i new bbq yesterday and had a bbq for our tea last night, today we have had dh's parents for lunch so i had already planned for a big sunday lunch, i was up at 7am starting a trifle to go with it, and now i am just have relax in front of the t.v and going to do some knitting as i have started a nice aran cardi for my sister's little girl,


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

M2M - Good luck for your driving test tommorrow im sure you will pass with flying colours   

Minnie - Lovely to hear from you again. Im sure peanut will keep fighting strong for his mummy and daddy    

Isobel - Hope you feeling well   

Hi everyone else hope your all enjoying the lovely weather


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

*Caz* - My scan is early as I need sedation for the mock ET.  They're doing that at the same time and they only do sedation in the mornings - my scan was originally for 3.50pm but they moved it when they realised they'd need to do the mock ET as well. Ooh you're making me jealous with your BBQ talk - I think DP and I will have to have one soon as I love BBQ food. 

Thank you both *Caz* and *charlie* for the good luck wishes - I'll need it.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

i am finding it too warm even mum-in-law said it was too warm and that was with my windows wide open there is just no breeze.


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

of cause i fot about that hun   my origanal scan on last lot of tx was 3.50 but i had to change it and was then at 3.30


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

M2M, good luck with your driving test tomorrow   

Mins, thanks for keeping us updated. I    peanut gets stronger & stronger. I hope your getting a well deserved rest, it must be so stressful for you right now. Take care hun    x

I hope everyone else is enjoying this gorgeous sunshine... I'm burnt! naughty me sun-bathing without sun-cream! OUCH!!


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hi ladies, just a quicky cos im pooped, only got 4 hours kip last night cos DP ended up in A&E and weve been in hospital all day while he had surgery on his hand. Silly monkey decided to try and put his hand in a dog fight and came off worse then either dog (one was our dog dave and the other my mums), they dont really like each other but usually tolerate each other but after messing in the garden yesterday they got a bit carried away and started fighting, Paul tried to part them and my mums dog bite him, not the dogs fault just one of those things, anyway Paul ended up with a big hole in his palm and had to have surgery this morning to check for nerve damage after loosing feeling in his ring finger, luckily the nerve is only bruised and he should regain feeling eventually but he's had to stay in over night to have some IV drugs incase of infection. so i only got home a little while ago and have to go back first thing to collect him hopefully.

right some personals

Minnie   

Isobel    

Poppet Hi honey, i promis ill email you, LOL i keep saying that but just dont have the time, i need to get one in before the pumpkins arrive so its my mission this week.

Zarah, hope your OK hun, tut tut on the sunburn, the amount of people ive seen with it this weekend im so glad i can sit in it for too long, still got a nice tan though on my arms LOL.

M2M good luck for the test and remember to relax   

Caz, ahhh trifle and BBQ great combo, hope your well

Charlie, hope your enjoying your new role.   

Mani glad they managed to change yoiur date.... not long now   

Vicky, glad your scan went well, not long till the next   

Kerry  hope the stims are going OK

Right i hope thats everyone, im off to sleep now!! no rest for the wicked and all that, might actually get back in my own house this week... but then again i might not, i just dont know LOL

Take Care everyone xxxxxxxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Good luck to M2M today for your driving test.  Stay chilled hun and you'll do fine


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

did hope paul is o.k what time do have to go collect him from the hospital hun,   

poppet not long now bet you cant wait to meet wee piglet and find out the flavour,   

isobel   

m2m good luck for your test but i'm sure you wont need it you are going to pass hun   

mins   

to the rest of you one big group


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Just wanted to pop on quickly to thank those of you who wished me luck  for my driving test. Unfortunately I failed.   Gutted! Will be  back later. xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

aww M2M im gutted for you   

Didabuf sorry to hear about your DH. Hope you and babies are doing well not long until you meet them now. I love being a mummy


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Good afternoon ladies  I hope you're all okay.

*charlie* - Thanks. Sigh...  I'm sooooo disappointed but there's not much I can do about it now!

*caz* - Thanks for the vote of confidence  such a shame I didn't pass as I was looking forward to telling you all that I had!

*Poppet* - Thank you. 

*did* - Thank you.  So sorry to hear about your DH. Ouch!  That sounds awful and incredibly painful! I hope he's feeling better and was discharged today.

*Zarah* - Thank you.  And ouch... have you got some after-sun?
Everyone else... 

Arghhhhh I'm so annoyed about my test.  My instructor seemed to think I'd been given a hard time on my test so I'm trying to take some comfort from that. I failed on two counts: when reversing around a corner, the tyre bumped the kerb. I managed to correct it and straighten up, and my instructor said people aren't always failed as long as they sort out their mistake, which I did, so that was disappointing. My other fail was when I was turning right into the test centre from Clough Road, and apparently showed "undue hesitation" and didn't turn when there was a small gap in the traffic. I was more worried about safety but apparently that was a fail too. Really gutted!

It was quite a hard test, and the instructor took me to a road to do a turn in the road (new name for "three point turn") which they're not even supposed to use as residents complained so much.  It's a very narrow road so you have to do a five point turn instead of a three point turn - I think he just wanted to fail me to be honest! I don't think he liked me!  I did the turn just fine though as luckily I'd practised it. I also had to do an emergency stop and he made me do it on a speed bump. 

I feel like I failed on the easy things and did really well on the hard things, which makes me even more frustrated. Oh well!

Now I need to book in for a re-test and I don't know when to go for. I definitely don't want one within the next few weeks as I'll be having EC, ET and then the 2WW, plus they're fairly booked up for a while anyway, unless I get a cancellation. I don't know whether my TX will work or not - if it does, will I want to be taking a test in early pregnancy (I'm thinking morning sickness, emotions, anxiety about scans, etc.)? If it doesn't, will I be in the right frame of mind to do a driving test? I just don't know.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello ladies

M2M- hello lovely    Im sorry you didnt pass this time  .

Im sorry Ive been AWOL for a couple of days but yesterday morning I started bleeding heavily and was soaking a pad every half an hr so felt pretty grim as you can imagine    Anyway Ive been into the clinic for a scan and everyting looked fine, they think it was the bruise I have in there that had bled but it does look as though its healing up, we saw our little bumble bee again (thats just what it looks like!!) and saw a lovely heart beat so I feel ok (for now!) Bleeding had stopped this morning but has just started again but Im thinking thats from the scan probe    My scan on Wed has now been cancelled and Im back for another one next Monday so I    my bumble bee will still be there    

Lots of love to you all xxxx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Ahhhhh Isobel, you don't know how relieved I am to hear that.   I was so worried after your message... thank goodness everything is fine. Sending you loads of love and positive thoughts.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks M2M I just hate bleeding bright red blood and thats what its like again, its so scary even when Ive just had a scan   

xxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi ladies   

Hope everyone is doing ok

M2M - Don't you worry all the good drivers fail there driving tests the first time round, and the super duper drivers don't pass until their third attempt   

Isobel - I'm so pleased the scan was fine hun, the bright red blood will be the haematoma again.  They are usually gone by 12 weeks but you need to rest up so it has time to heal over.  You take extra special care of yourself lady   

Did - ooooooh a dog bite, nasty!  I hope he's alright.

I hope everyone else is doing really really well.  We've had a good day at the hospital, Peanut has perked up again and seems more like his old self   

Take care everyone

  and   

Mins x


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

aww m2m i really thought you would pass with all the lessons,   

isobel so sorry to hear you are having a rough time can you get put on sick like mins did,   

mins does your sick note silly stand so you still get your mat leave in a few months, so glad super peanut as perked up again i'm sure he will be just fine and giving you a hard time in a few years time hun,   

did your bump is very tidy i'm sure you know what i mean, as i have seen baby bumps that have been under and all over the place, but that really tidy and in one place my sisters was like that when she had my niece, could be 3 girls for you


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Isobel  - Really glad your scan went well and you saw the heartbeat that must really put your mind at ease   

Mins  - Glad peanut is doing well hope your well too


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Isobel, thank goodness for that, I've been thinking of you today. I am so pleased you saw your little bumble bees heart beating away. Take it easy   

M2M, sorry to hear you failed your test, I think these days thet seem to fail everyone. I knew a few people who have failed recently. There is always next time   

Did, I hope DH is ok, dog bites can be very nasty can't they. Dogs scare me, especially big ones   

I hope all you other lovely ladies & bumps are ok    xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

zarah i know i have 2 collie crosses an i only trust my own dogs because i know them and my mums 2 and my sisters 2, but i would never trust anybody else's dogs i am really frightened of alsation's though as i was chased down the street by one once an it was snapping and gruelling at my ankles it was a trained gaurd, dog but was aloud to roam in its own garden but i was down the street one day it it had got out of its owners garden,


----------



## kerryflump (Mar 30, 2010)

hi to all only  quicky just to let you know i had my first follicle count scan this arvo 52 at the moment all under 10mm and yes 52 but this is normal for me they normally get to remove just under half of them at ec


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Kerry- 52   Wow girl!!!!! You wasnt there same time as me were you? I was in at 1.45 and there was a lady sat there too??

Mins- I did have a scan of the cafe to see if I could spot you but didnt see you and I felt sure if you had seen me again you would have given me a shout    Today Jayne said the haematoma looked better than last week and wasnt pure blood she said it looked as though it was clotting and resolving     Im pleased you had a good day with peanut, it must make you feel better leaving him if you know things have gone well    for peanut xxx

Did- Aww bless you, you just can't keep away from Hull Royal can you?    I hope Paul gets better soon, he's going to have plenty of nappies to change very soon so he better be fit   

Zarah- Thank you my lovely, oh gawd what a relief it was today to see the heart beat again. I went straight round to my mums and she had been sat crying all day about me so was very relieved to see me smiling.

Charlie- Thanks hun, soooo when do you reckon your going to be trying for a little sis for riley then??  

Caz- I agree with you Did looks very neat doesnt she, Ive got a similar photo of me about 5 weeks before I had my two and my 2 were good weights so Im betting her 3 aren't going to be too small    xx

M2M- Mins is dead right and said exactly what I was going to say earlier that all the best drivers fail at least once    Cut yourself a bit of slack hun your having a stressful time so maybe your mind just wasn't focused   

Vicky- How are you and the sprouts? xxx

Mani-    Hope your ok xxxx

Just checked and bleeding is letting up again    

xxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Kerry, WOW! 52! thats loads    when are you back?


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hi Everyone. 
Paul is fine, got to pick him up this morning so he's now at his mums resting, bless him, they have made a really good job of his hand and he shouldnt have too bad a scar, although he's not worried about that just wants the feeling back in his finger and he'll be happy but it could take a while, gets the stitches out in 2 weeks, im sure after some physio he'll be back to hs normal self and he wont have any problems changing nappies (for a man i think he is actually quite excited about doing all the things lots of men dread   ).

M2M    ahhhhhh stupid test people i think they suck!!! keep at it though and it wont be long

Isobel glad everything is OK    stop scaring us please. its all about hsopitals for me this week, saturday night HRI, sunday/monday castle hill, tuesday i get a day off, wednesday gotta take paul back to castle hill to have his wound looked at again, thursday i have an appointment to get a scan and my c-section date and then friday i have to take paul to leeds hospital for his 6weekly check up at the CF clinic   

Mins ..... Yeaaaah go Peanut and carry on being big and strong

Hi to everyone else,  right im off to get a shower and go to bed. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey ladies   

I'm just about to go to bed but thought I'd put a snap of the wee fella on here beforehand!  It was taken this afternoon when he was taken off all his machinery to be weighed so you can actually see his face    The top of his little nose looks a bit odd as its got a little bit of tape on it to stop the mask cutting into his skin.  

I promise I will totally catch up on what everyone is up to in the next couple of days and do some proper personals!  In the meantime take care ladies, I don't know what I would do without you   

Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

awwwww mins is adorable, i do love the name peanut, i think it should be his nic-name for the rest of his life,   


xxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Isobel - I cant wait to be pregnant again and give Riley a little brother or sister as i had so many worries of something bad happening to me that i didnt really get a chance to enjoy the pregnancy, where already talking about it. As I still have a tube which they say is damaged Im thinking of taking a chance of trying naturally as I have read some stories on the internet of ppl getting pregnant and the pregnancy still going in the right place, if that option fails I always have the frozen blasts. I do want them quite close together and with me still being young at 25 I would rather do it all now than later on. 

Mins - Peanut is soo cute


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

mins peanut is just lovely hun   

did make sure you get some rest today you have a busy week ahead of you with all those hospitals to go to,   

to the rest of you lovely ladies   

as for me still no sign of af but am sure it will be this weeks as i have bad tummy ache this morning


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Aw Mins I love him    He looks adorable. Big    to peanut xxxx

Caz- I meant to say last night I am off on sick, I called my boss last week and she was fine about it and said this is far more important than me being at work. Hope your af arrives soon xxx

Charlie- Its good to stay    hun remember when I conceived naturally the first time it was in the right place, it took me 13 yrs of trying but it was in the right place    xxxx

Did- Im glad Paul is willing and able to do the nappies. Hope your appointments go well this week too xx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Awwww Mins he's adorable (does he take after Daddy LOL!).  And he looks so well considering how early he was too.
Can't believe I have one of those in my tummy!!!
Take care of yourself (I'm on your DH's payroll for making sure you rest   )

xxx


----------



## caz1976 (Aug 18, 2009)

that is really good that your boss is fine with you been of sick so you can get plenty of rest hun,    but i dont think you will be sunbathing today looks a bit gray outside here today,    so i hope it dont    today or tomorrow as i have a basket full of washing to do tonight to hang out first thing tomorrow morning.

yes i hope my af arrives very soon or i may have to ring the clinic and delay until september as i dont want to spoil the kids summer hols having to be back and forth to hull every other day for scans, as we like to take them off for days out and it's my dad that does all the driving, plus we have lots of school things going on from when they go back to school to just before they break for summer, niece as 2 tuesday afternoon visits to school on the 29th of june and again on the 13th, and my bil and sil little girl also starts at a different school an she goes every tuesday after noon from the 8th of june.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

New home this way ladies  x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=237579.new#new


----------

